# Unhinged Progbots



## GURPS

> *Accosted by Passenger on JetBlue Flight*
> 
> 
> Ivanka was on a JetBlue flight leaving JFK Thursday morning with her family when a passenger started screaming, "Your father is ruining the country." The guy went on, "Why is she on our flight. She should be flying private." The guy had his kid in his arms as he went on the tirade.
> 
> A passenger on the flight tells TMZ Ivanka ignored the guy and tried distracting her kids with crayons.
> 
> JetBlue personnel escorted the unruly passenger off the flight. As he was removed he screamed, "You're kicking me off for expressing my opinion?!!"
> 
> BTW ... Ivanka, her family and bunch of cousins were all in coach.



Liberals cannot help but to give you their OPINION wanted or not



> 7:48 AM PT -- The husband of the unruly passenger tweeted an hour before the plane took off, "Ivanka and Jared at JFK T5, flying commercial. My husband chasing them down to harass them."





someone should post this ass holes address online, so he can have 10,000 Trump Supporters standing in his front yard returning the favor


----------



## vraiblonde

From the story:

_JetBlue just released a statement, saying, "The decision to remove a customer from a flight is not taken lightly. If the crew determines that a customer is causing conflict on the aircraft, the customer will be asked to deplane, especially if the crew feels the situation runs the risk of escalation during flight. Our team worked to re-accommodate the party on the next available flight."_

Yeah, I'm unhappy with this "resolution".  So some psycho can attack passengers, and all that happens is he gets bumped to a different flight?


----------



## Peepaw95

Not that ir really matters I guess, but I just want to confirm I read this right. The "husband" of the unruly passenger tweeted ..... my "husband" chasing them down...


----------



## RoseRed

Peepaw95 said:


> Not that ir really matters I guess, but I just want to confirm I read this right. The "husband" of the unruly passenger tweeted ..... my "husband" chasing them down...



Cam or Mitch?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Cam or Mitch?


----------



## Hijinx

jazz lady said:


>



There are a lot of Bat shet crazy liberal Hillary voters out there.
They had to be bat shet crazy to vote for her.


----------



## Lurk

Totally ignored in the media handling of this assault is the fact the children were there and Ivanka tried to keep them unaware of the queer's complaints by distracting them with crayons.  How soon will Bongboy post a comment asking why Ivanka trump and family were flying coach.


----------



## vraiblonde

Lurk said:


> How soon will Bongboy post a comment asking why Ivanka trump and family were flying coach.



That question is already being asked, and I admit that I am curious about that as well.  Especially with all the threats by the Left against her family, you'd think she'd be traveling more securely.


----------



## GURPS

> *Newsrooms are sanitizing that Ivanka harassment story*
> 
> 
> But despite the airline's statement, and the fact that one of the men involved specifically used the word "harass," some headlines have sanitized the reported incident to the point where it's basically a story about nothing.
> 
> Here is what Twitter user and Hunter College professor Matthew Lasner tweeted Thursday morning about his husband: "Ivanka and [her husband Jared Kushner] at JFK T5, flying commercial. My husband chasing them down to harass them. #banalityofevil."
> 
> [clip]
> 
> From the Associated Press: "Man says he and husband removed from JetBlue flight after 'expressing displeasure' that Ivanka Trump was aboard."
> 
> From Yahoo News: "Man kicked off JetBlue flight for questioning why Ivanka Trump was on it."
> 
> From the Atlanta Journal Constitution: "Passengers kicked off flight after run-in with Ivanka Trump."
> 
> From the Washington Post: "Passenger who confronted Ivanka Trump gets kicked off Jet Blue flight."





why is the guy saying anything  .....  because he is an unhinged progbot - who has to get everyone they don' like their opinion


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> ... you'd think she'd be traveling more securely.





I thought Presidential Children got SS Details  ....


----------



## GURPS

Rockette Phoebe Pearl said in an Instagram post Thursday night that she was “embarrassed and disappointed” to appear at the event.

“I usually don’t use social media to make a political stand but I feel overwhelmed with emotion,” Pearl wrote.

“Finding out that it has been decided for us that Rockettes will be performing at the Presidential inauguration makes me feel embarrassed and disappointed.”

Pearl said she felt uncomfortable about the performance, given Trump’s history with unsavory language and assault allegations.

http://nypost.com/2016/12/23/rockette-goes-on-instagram-rant-over-trump-inauguration-gig/


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> Rockette Phoebe Pearl said in an Instagram post Thursday night that she was “embarrassed and disappointed” to appear at the event.
> 
> “I usually don’t use social media to make a political stand but I feel overwhelmed with emotion,” Pearl wrote.
> 
> “Finding out that it has been decided for us that Rockettes will be performing at the Presidential inauguration makes me feel embarrassed and disappointed.”
> 
> Pearl said she felt uncomfortable about the performance, given Trump’s history with unsavory language and assault allegations.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/12/23/rockette-goes-on-instagram-rant-over-trump-inauguration-gig/



Sounds easy enough. Give her the day off that day. No one should be forced to do what they don't want to.
The Rockettes are a fairly large group. What's one less a-hole going to bother?


----------



## GURPS

*Haters Gonna Hate*



Reviews of the Ivanka Trump Women's Issa boots, which tout a list price of $180, included this: "These boots were perfect for wiping my feet on the Constitution and trampling the civil liberties and basic human rights of my fellow Americans," wrote a user named Susan Harper. "The spike heel is ideal for grinding democracy into the ground, or simply kicking the downtrodden as you stride past."

Amazon user AR called them "two extremely right boots" in her one star review and added that the "sizing and all other info is in Russian, but they are made in China."

The stinging insults go on and on. Virtually every Ivanka Trump product on Amazon has at least one scathing review designed as a barb against the businesswoman, particularly as she relates to her father's political agenda. 

*Rise of the 'Activist Reviews'*

This is hardly the first time products on Amazon (which did not return request for comment) have been assailed by trolls — just recently Megyn Kelly's book "Settle For More" was targeted, and the site worked to scrub the hateful comments. These guerrilla attacks, if you will, have become more common in recent years.

"We've seen these 'activist reviews' for several years but they appear to be getting more common," said Jason "RetailGeek" Goldberg, ‎SVP commerce and content practice at Razorfish.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hijinx said:


> Sounds easy enough. Give her the day off that day. No one should be forced to do what they don't want to.
> The Rockettes are a fairly large group. What's one less a-hole going to bother?



She's an unprofessional ahole.  If it were me, I'd fire her for good and put out the blacklist on her.

I think it's hilarious that she's all aflutter about Trump's "language" and "assault allegations".  Let's be real:  we all know that if she had ever met Trump she'd have her panties off in a flash, doing a Rockette high kick to get his attention.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> She's an unprofessional ahole.  If it were me, I'd fire her for good and put out the blacklist on her.






Indeed, I'm here to inform you, your services are no longer required.


----------



## Bann

GURPS said:


> I thought Presidential Children got SS Details  ....



She does.  Dan Bongino was on WMAL this morning and he said that he recognized an agent in one of the pictures which have been tweeted or posted.  He said that typically, the SS do not get involved in this type of "venting" , that they are constantly observing and vigilant, but assessing scenarios all the time.  In this case, Jet Blue handled it and that's the way the SS prefer it.  I also read that Ivanka even said to one of the attendants who spoke to her that she "didn't want this to be a thing".  Not to mention that her husband, Jared, was actually standing in the aisle right near her when this jerk-a** was behaving badly.  So, they're just a class act all the way.  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sted-father-flight-took-screaming-lawyer.html


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> She's an unprofessional ahole.  If it were me, I'd fire her for good and put out the blacklist on her.
> 
> I think it's hilarious that she's all aflutter about Trump's "language" and "assault allegations".  Let's be real:  we all know that if she had ever met Trump she'd have her panties off in a flash, doing a Rockette high kick to get his attention.



Probably how she got the job in the first place.


----------



## GURPS

*Everyone should be treated with respect — unless you’re a Republican*


The Trump hate has gone around the bend when the family of the president-elect is gleefully harassed.

The buzzword following Trump’s victory has been “normalization” — as if simply by pretending he isn’t president, then he won’t be. Katy Waldman had a piece in Slate on Wednesday noting that media, charged with covering the incoming administration, is doing its best on that front: “Wary of ‘normalizing’ the president-elect, yet condemned to document the perturbingly normal processes by which he is coming into power, journalists seem to have gone into full dissociative mode.”

This disassociation isn’t convincing the millions of Americans who voted for Trump that he’s any less legitimate. It hasn’t taken away any of the president’s power, or changed one of his policies. It’s just made liberals look more rude and out of touch.

The left is trying to turn the whole country into a liberal safe space — safe for them, dangerous for anyone who disagrees with them. They’ve lost their minds.


----------



## Lurk

GURPS said:


> Rockette Phoebe Pearl said in an Instagram post Thursday night that she was “embarrassed and disappointed” to appear at the event.



Given the "Keep it to yourselves" of organizations like the Rockettes, I don't think Phoebe has to worry about making it to Washington, D.C. any time soon.  She should also probably forget showing up at Radio City Music Hall as well.


----------



## Bann

These people are infantile. 

I still say that if such things were stated as publicly when Obama was elected - they would have been excoriated for being racist and their lives & livelyhoods would be destroyed.


----------



## Bann

Oh, look!  There's a waiting list of Rocketts who really WANT to perform at the inauguration.   


That's hardly forcing someone. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-post-group-secured-perform-inauguration.html


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Oh, look!  There's a waiting list of Rocketts who really WANT to perform at the inauguration.
> 
> 
> That's hardly forcing someone.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-post-group-secured-perform-inauguration.html



Progbots always think they speak for everyone else.  They think their word is LAW! and have no concept of anyone else having a contrary opinion.


----------



## Hijinx

This country is pretty much evenly divided between D&R's.
If you are in the entertainment business what is so smart about pissing off half of your customers.

There are many people who are just as adamant supporters of Trump as there are others who are adamant haters.

Just do your fricking job and keep your mouth shut.

If I were secret Service I wouldn't let this woman within a mile of any Trump Inaugural event.
If she is stupid enough to tweet this BS who knows what she will do?


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> She's an unprofessional ahole.  If it were me, I'd fire her for good and put out the blacklist on her.



  her boss should tell the precious snowflake, "  Phoebe we are making some changes around here and You don't fit in with the changes "


----------



## GURPS

> *Feminists Think Ivanka Had It Coming When A Guy Harassed Her On A Plane*
> 
> 
> Feminists not only have zero sympathy for Ivanka, but think the soon-to-be First Daughter had it coming. After all, her father's politics aren't left, and therefore are intolerable.
> 
> First up, we have Guardian columnist Queen of Pearl Clutching Jessica Valenti.
> 
> "Ivanka will arguably be the most powerful woman in the world, counseling the most dangerous leader. She can handle some IRL criticism," wrote Valenti.
> 
> "You don't get to power an administration that's going to hurt people's health, lives and families & not hear back from those people," added the feminist, engaging in what her clan calls victim-blaming.
> 
> And the most ironic: "Also, it's infantilizing & sexist to argue that Ivanka should be shielded from public criticism."




and if some GOP'r or Tea Party member had gotten in Malika or Chelsea's face on a plane  ....  progbots would be


----------



## GURPS

*Nate Silver FAILS on Election Predictions; becomes INTERNET TROLL!*


FiveThirtyEight website’s Nate Silver is apparently still sore from his inaccurate ‘prediction’ that Hillary was going to be elected and that Donald Trump had no chance of winning. Silver released some of his frustration over Twitter on Friday by mocking President-elect Donald Trump’s call for expanded nuclear capabilities by predicting what all-out nuclear war could do to the electoral map.

_Here’s what the electoral map would look like if only people who weren’t burnt to a crisp in the nuclear holocaust voted. pic.twitter.com/MsrkuOjZWi

— Nate Silver (@NateSilver538) December 23, 2016_​


----------



## edinsomd

vraiblonde said:


> Progbots always think they speak for everyone else.  They think their word is LAW! and have no concept of anyone else having a contrary opinion.



"Liberals claim to want to give a hearing to other views, but then are shocked and offended to discover that there are other views." 
William F. Buckley, Jr.


----------



## vraiblonde

edinsomd said:


> "Liberals claim to want to give a hearing to other views, but then are shocked and offended to discover that there are other views."
> William F. Buckley, Jr.



Exactly


----------



## GURPS

they drive fellow students out ...




“Nobody has the right to an opinion of bigotry. 0 tolerance for fascists!” one comment said, according to Philly.com.

“Why y’all doing this free labor for white supremacists tho,” another said. Students on Moritz’s floor held a meeting about the content of her post, and after a discussion, she took it down entirely.

Moritz told the English House Gazette, a Bryn Mawr student blog, that a low point came when she was approached by a peer mentor in her dorm, who instead of offering support began to vilify her. The peer mentor said Moritz had “personally attacked” other students by expressing support for Trump.

Moritz told Philly.com the response was so hostile she ended up calling a suicide hotline for support. Later, she visited a campus counselor, who she says wasn’t very helpful.

“She basically defended the people who had said mean things to me,” she told the English House Gazette.



Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2016/12/23/c...ut-of-school-for-backing-trump/#ixzz4TwitJBGC


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2016/12/23/c...ut-of-school-for-backing-trump/#ixzz4TwitJBGC



Yay!  I learned a new word - "proglodyte".

They only get away with this crap because we let them.  This girl's parents need to step in and support their daughter, raise hell with the indoctrination camp...uh, I mean, school.  Parents across America need to stop sending their kids to these cult compounds as well - are you serious, you're going to spend $40k+ per year to have your kid turned into Hitler Youth?  Why would anyone do that?


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> they drive fellow students out ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Nobody has the right to an opinion of bigotry. 0 tolerance for fascists!” one comment said, according to Philly.com.
> 
> “Why y’all doing this free labor for white supremacists tho,” another said. Students on Moritz’s floor held a meeting about the content of her post, and after a discussion, she took it down entirely.
> 
> Moritz told the English House Gazette, a Bryn Mawr student blog, that a low point came when she was approached by a peer mentor in her dorm, who instead of offering support began to vilify her. The peer mentor said Moritz had “personally attacked” other students by expressing support for Trump.
> 
> Moritz told Philly.com the response was so hostile she ended up calling a suicide hotline for support. Later, she visited a campus counselor, who she says wasn’t very helpful.
> 
> “She basically defended the people who had said mean things to me,” she told the English House Gazette.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2016/12/23/c...ut-of-school-for-backing-trump/#ixzz4TwitJBGC



Bryn Mawr is a women's liberal arts college. Although I know little about is, it sound like a training grounds or Stepford wives.

It says it is ""Bryn Mawr is for motivated, confident, aware, intellectually curious people."   They should add "As long as they all think alike.:"


----------



## vraiblonde

Hijinx said:


> Although I know little about is, it sound like a training grounds or Stepford wives.



More like a training ground for Stepford progbots.  



> It says it is ""Bryn Mawr is for motivated, confident, aware, intellectually curious people." They should add "As long as they all think alike.:"



This^^


----------



## GURPS

Lurk said:


> Given the "Keep it to yourselves" of organizations like the Rockettes,


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> - "proglodyte".





that seems fitting for the New Wave Progressives Whiners


----------



## GURPS

> *Rockette says no minorities have signed up to perform at Trump's inauguration and claims dancing for president will cause women 'trauma'*
> 
> 
> Radio City Rockettes will perform at Trump's inauguration on a voluntary basis
> An anonymous dancer spoke out - saying dancers felt obligated to perform or lose their position
> Said she was incensed by Trump's Access Hollwood sexual assault boast and dancing for the president could cause some women trauma
> Suggested the planned performance was hurting the company's bottom line
> Another one of the group's dancers took to Instagram to voice her disapproval of Trump
> Trump's inaugural committee has had difficulty signing big acts; the Rockettes are one of only three groups it's locked down
> 
> 
> 
> 'It's almost worse to have 18 pretty white girls behind this man who supports so many hate groups,' the dancer, identified in the article by the pseudonym Mary, said.
> 
> Mary told Marie Claire the mostly-white group's lack of diversity is 'embarrassing' as it is and will be especially noticeable at the Trump ceremony next month in Washington.
> 
> 'They're going to be branded in history as one of those women,' she told the publication. 'How's it going to look?'




complain about Trump Objectifying Women  ......  Dances for the Rockettes


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> complain about Trump Objectifying Women  ......  Dances for the Rockettes



Good Point. LMAO


----------



## GURPS

*Very Political WashPost Critic Robin Givhan Argues In Favor of a Fashion Blacklist for Mrs. Trump*


Robin Givhan, the liberal political columnist who plays fashion writer at The Washington Post, dominated the front of the Style section on Friday with a question: Can a fashion designer in good conscience agree to dress Melania Trump? Givhan argued that blacklisting the new First Lady is a good way to show a social conscience. The Trumps can buy off the rack, so it’s not really a blacklist.

The subheadline explained: "When it comes to dressing the Trump women, a designer's most natural vehicle for protest -- and patriotism -- is the absence of their name." Would it be "patriotism" if a designer refused to dress Michelle Obama? Perish the thought. Givhan said dressing the First Lady – especially for Inauguration Night, has always been an honor, until Donald Trump inspired “new waves of racism and violence.”

_    But this election cycle, nothing is as it has always been. President-elect Donald Trump ran a campaign that framed immigrants, minorities, women and Muslims as “other,” inspiring new waves of racism and violence. Whether to associate with him has become a moral question. Performing during his inauguration, marching in his parade and attending his swearing-in ceremony are all decisions that have caused personal and public soul-searching for people in the public eye.

    And so, catering to his wife quickly became an ethical dilemma for designers. Would doing so signal tacit approval of her husband’s scorched-earth tactics?_​
[clip]

Givhan implicitly argues against the conservative pushback without being forthright: So a Christian baker has to make a cake for the gay wedding, but the gay fashion designer can refuse service to the President of the United States? It’s not the same, she argued:

_    Anyone with disposable income can buy a designer’s wares at retail — and even some red-carpet celebrities choose to do so. Hayden Panettiere purchased a Tom Ford gown for the 2014 Golden Globes. For the 2016 Globes, Bryce Dallas Howard picked up her Jenny Packham gown at Neiman Marcus.

    That’s why declining to dress a celebrity is not the equivalent of refusing service. In doing so, designers would in fact be refusing a favor, with all the publicity that goes along with it.

    What about patriotism? Should personal feelings and personal satisfaction be put aside out of respect for the symbolism of the first lady? Not necessarily. Protest that grows out of a desire to make the country better, to push it to live up to its ideals, is surely a form of patriotism….for those designers for whom fashion serves as their voice in the world, they should not feel obligated to say something in which they do not believe._​


----------



## vraiblonde

Good grief, could these people be more petty and childish?  This whole screed is the ravings of a mental case.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...complex-than-it-seems/?utm_term=.d114628a95b9

_There are multiple considerations: How do designers view their work? What is the role of the fashion designer in the broader culture? _



This is how out of touch these people are and how they live in their own little echo chamber bubble.  Nobody outside of Hollywood and a few uber rich elites gives a damn about fashion designers.


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> Good grief, could these people be more petty and childish?  This whole screed is the ravings of a mental case.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...complex-than-it-seems/?utm_term=.d114628a95b9
> 
> _There are multiple considerations: How do designers view their work? What is the role of the fashion designer in the broader culture? _
> 
> 
> 
> This is how out of touch these people are and how they live in their own little echo chamber bubble.  Nobody outside of Hollywood and a few uber rich elites gives a damn about fashion designers.



I believe this woman is pissing in the wind. If she believes other designers will pay any attention to this silly idea, she is out of her head.
For example dress designers are in the business to make a buck. Melania Trump as a clothes horse for their product, brings in the bucks.
Some people I suppose just enjoy making a damned fool of themselves.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Good grief, could these people be more petty and childish?  This whole screed is the ravings of a mental case.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...complex-than-it-seems/?utm_term=.d114628a95b9
> 
> *There are multiple considerations: How do designers view their work? What is the role of the fashion designer in the broader culture? *
> 
> 
> 
> This is how out of touch these people are and how they live in their own little echo chamber bubble.  Nobody outside of Hollywood and a few uber rich elites gives a damn about fashion designers.



I'm pretty sure that's why the baker didn't want to bake the cake.


----------



## GURPS

*Desperate: Democrat Calls For Trump Impeachment, Claims Russia Fed Him The Term ‘Crooked Hillary’*

Four days before inauguration Congresswoman brings the stupid


“If we discover that Donald Trump or his advocates played a role to help provide strategy — if they’re the ones who came up with ‘Crooked Hillary,’ if they’re the ones who came up with, ‘she’s ill, something’s wrong with her energy,’ and the way that he basically described her during the campaign — I think that is something that would put the question squarely on the table whether or not he should be impeached.”

Waters went as far as to suggest that the nicknames Trump used against all his political opponents, even Republicans, were fed to him by Russia.

“So, you think you can commit an impeachable offense before you take office?” Matthews probed further.

“Well, I think that at the point that investigations discover and confirm and can document any of that role in helping to strategize — they had a role in attempting to determine the outcome,” Waters said, not answering the question.


----------



## GURPS

> *Liberal Preppers Stock Up On Guns, Food As Trumpocalypse Looms*
> With Trump on the horizon, the survivalist movement — long a pastime of the right — is picking up progressive converts fast
> 
> 
> Colin Waugh bought a shotgun four weeks before November’s election.
> 
> An unapologetic liberal, he was no fan of firearms. He had never owned one before. But Waugh, a 31-year-old from Independence, Missouri, couldn’t shake his fears of a Donald Trump presidency — and all of the chaos it could bring. He imagined hate crimes and violence waged by extremists emboldened by the Republican nominee’s brash, divisive rhetoric. He pictured state-sanctioned roundups of Muslims, gays, and outspoken critics.
> 
> *“I kept asking myself, ‘Do I want to live under tyranny?'”* said Waugh, who supported Bernie Sanders in the Democratic primary and later backed Hillary Clinton. “The answer was absolutely not.”
> 
> With Trump now days away from assuming the White House, Waugh’s preparing for the worst. He’s made “bug-out bags” stuffed with ammo, energy bars, and assorted survival gear for his wife and their three cats. He’s begun stowing water and browsing real estate listings in Gunnison County, Colorado, which he’s determined to be a “liberal safe-haven.” Last month, Waugh added a 9mm handgun to his arsenal.



What Tyranny ?


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> What Tyranny ?



Maxine Waters has finally lost what little she had left of a mind, and this clown fearing tyranny is actually funny to think about.

As republicans armed up and repeated time and again that arms are not only for hunting but are for keeping the Government straight, liberals like this a-wip[e were trying to get us to give up our guns. 
Now it seems his fear has told him why Americans need guns. To protect us against tyranny.


----------



## vraiblonde

What's scary is that these people have always existed and been just like this.  Trump merely exposed them.  Ripped the covers off and shined a spotlight on them.

Insanity from Mad Max is nothing new.  She has been senile for years and was fairly mental before then.  She perfectly represents her #### hole drug and crime infested ghetto of a district.


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> ..... and this clown fearing tyranny is actually funny to think about.
> 
> As republicans armed up and repeated time and again that arms are not only for hunting but are for keeping the Government straight, liberals like this a-wip[e were trying to get us to give up our guns.
> Now it seems his fear has told him why Americans need guns. To protect us against tyranny.






the Irony is SO THICK you could cut it with a knife  ....  liberals buying guns and prepping to survive tyranny of a Trump Administration


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Insanity from Mad Max is nothing new.  She has been senile for years and was fairly mental before then.







> “Well, here’s what I’m trying to get to,” she answered. *“If we discover that Donald Trump or his advocates played a role to help provide strategy — if they’re the ones who came up with ‘Crooked Hillary,’ if they’re the ones who came up with, ‘She’s ill, something’s wrong with her energy,’ and the way that he basically described her during the campaign — I think that is something that would put the question squarely on the table whether or not he should be impeached.”*
> 
> *So, Trump should be impeached because he came up with a nickname for Hillary Clinton?*
> 
> Waters continued with her babbling nonsense, and it only got worse for her. “Well, I think that at the point that investigations discover and confirm and can document any of that role in helping to strategize — they had a role in attempting to determine the outcome,” Waters said. “That in many ways they used the information they got when they hacked into emails, etc. — if that was used against Hillary Clinton in some way, yes I think that’s impeachable.”
> 
> http://rightwingnews.com/liberals/congresswoman-humiliates-air-struggling-explain-trump-impeached/


----------



## vraiblonde

I'm reminded of Frederica Wilson as an example of "who the hell elects these people???"


----------



## Kyle

Tweet, tweet!  Tweet, tweet!  Tweet, tweet!


----------



## Hijinx

Kyle said:


> Tweet, tweet!  Tweet, tweet!  Tweet, tweet!



Yeah: Well that should do it all right.
The Nigerians are scared spitless of tweets.


----------



## GURPS

_Her: “You put a crazed man in charge of the nuclear codes! You should be ashamed!”

Me: ‘Well we’re all entitled to our opinions here ma’am.”

Her: “And I’m entitled to get drunk and puke in your lap! I’m going to throw up right in your lap! You make me sick! Don’t talk to me! Don’t look at me! Don’t you dare even put your arm on that rest. You disgust me! You should be ashamed of yourself! You put a maniac’s finger on the button” (assuming she’s means nukes). You are a bigot. You should get off this plane!”

Me: “ma’am, by definition, bigotry is disparaging someone prior to knowing them simply by their beliefs and opinions. Thank you for being the very thing you preach against.”_​
“Will you grab your belongings and come with me?” the attendant asked her.

She then attempted to use her recently-deceased mother-in-law for why she should remain on the plane and be unaccountable for her behavior.

Refusing to leave the plane, she said, “I paid for this seat and I’m sitting here. He’s in my space.”

As the attendant patiently and repeatedly asked the woman to exit the plane, she said, “I’m going home now. We had to be here. My mother-in-law died.”



*VIDEO: Passengers cheer as woman berating Trump supporter is kicked off plane*


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> _Her: “You put a crazed man in charge of the nuclear codes! You should be ashamed!”
> 
> Me: ‘Well we’re all entitled to our opinions here ma’am.”
> 
> Her: “And I’m entitled to get drunk and puke in your lap! I’m going to throw up right in your lap! You make me sick! Don’t talk to me! Don’t look at me! Don’t you dare even put your arm on that rest. You disgust me! You should be ashamed of yourself! You put a maniac’s finger on the button” (assuming she’s means nukes). You are a bigot. You should get off this plane!”
> 
> Me: “ma’am, by definition, bigotry is disparaging someone prior to knowing them simply by their beliefs and opinions. Thank you for being the very thing you preach against.”_​
> “Will you grab your belongings and come with me?” the attendant asked her.
> 
> She then attempted to use her recently-deceased mother-in-law for why she should remain on the plane and be unaccountable for her behavior.
> 
> Refusing to leave the plane, she said, “I paid for this seat and I’m sitting here. He’s in my space.”
> 
> As the attendant patiently and repeatedly asked the woman to exit the plane, she said, “I’m going home now. We had to be here. My mother-in-law died.”
> 
> 
> 
> *VIDEO: Passengers cheer as woman berating Trump supporter is kicked off plane*



Thousands of these crazed people are running loose. If anyone can look at Ashley Judd and her women's day speech an say she is sane I am surprised.
Hopefully they can recover some time during the next year, but I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## glhs837

Damn, cant wait to get home and watch that with sound.........


----------



## GURPS

> * ‘What Do You Do if a Red State Moves to You?’ *
> 
> Many Americans woke up after the election to discover that they lived in Trump Country. In one corner of Wisconsin, shocked liberals can’t escape an uneasy feeling: They were the reason why.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> “Where’s the richest place to live?” said Gerald Bauer, 74, born and raised on a local dairy farm, who now is the vice chairperson of the county board of supervisors. “The area around Washington, D.C.—that’s wrong.”
> 
> And here these city people have come, with their money and their politics, right to Pepin County, which now has its very own liberal left coast. “The ones that move in try to change everything,” said Gary Samuelson, 72, “and the people who’ve been here a long time don’t care too much for change.”
> 
> “They don’t share our views on anything,” Vic Komisar, 41, the president of the ATV club, said of the people from Minnesota. “They got this picture that we’re all country bumpkins, the locals are, that we’re not educated. The people who move in talk down to the natives. I don’t know how you want to word that, but that’s the persona given off.”
> 
> 
> “When the people came in—and the things that they were trying to push on the rest of us—that’s why I left,” Andrews added. “I didn’t want to deal with these people. I didn’t want to be a part of what they were a part of. You’re talking about people from the Cities who are very progressive. I call them tree-huggers, a bunch of tree-huggers. They referred to us, meaning the people who’ve lived here and worked here all our lives, as a bunch of hicks. *They just think they’re a little bit better than everybody else, and that we’re not as smart.”*



that is the problem right there  ....  Progressives from the big cities think they are smarter than everyone else




> They have been together for more than 20 years and got married in December 2013 in Red Wing, Minnesota—over there because it wasn’t legal to get married in Wisconsin until the following summer. But they told me they’ve never been the victims of any overt hostility in Pepin County. They were never afraid.
> 
> That began to shift the night of November 8.
> 
> “Common courtesy and decency say you reject that,” Grams told me. “But people didn’t.”
> 
> “It’s a different world being an openly gay married couple in a rural place,” Nugent said. “If someone was able to justify voting for Trump, it makes me very fearful about what else they’re capable of doing.”




2 gays never had a problem, suddenly Trump is elected, and they are scared of their neighbors


----------



## glhs837

Yep, cause Trumps hates the gays......... why just last week he said...... well, he didn't say anything, but...... and then he.....well, he did do anything.........

Why are the gays scared again?


----------



## mAlice

Shia Labeouf, unhinged...http://truthfeed.com/video-actor-shia-labeouf-melts-down-verbally-assaults-trump-supporter/48192/


----------



## Merlin99

mAlice said:


> Shia Labeouf, unhinged...http://truthfeed.com/video-actor-shia-labeouf-melts-down-verbally-assaults-trump-supporter/48192/



Shia Labeouf has been pretty unhinged for some time now.


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> Why are the gays scared again?





because someone, somewhere during the election said something untrue - Trump / something evil about Gays 
and the statement has been bounding around the progressive echo chamber since



- or it may have been just because Trump ran as a R that R's want to kill gays or over turn Gay Marriage .... 

Progressives keep getting Republicans and Saracens mixed up - Muslims Kill Gays - look at Orlando


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> because someone, somewhere during the election said something untrue - Trump / something evil about Gays
> and the statement has been bounding around the progressive echo chamber since




Ah, Evil Trump chamber gays...... Got it, they think he's going to gas the gays.


----------



## vraiblonde

mAlice said:


> Shia Labeouf, unhinged...http://truthfeed.com/video-actor-shia-labeouf-melts-down-verbally-assaults-trump-supporter/48192/



It's sad that nobody cares enough about that kid to get him some help.


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> Ah, Evil Trump chamber gays...... Got it, they think he's going to gas the gays.



indeed, I dunno where it started  ... or if it was just added to a list of alleged things Trump was going to do, 

after building a wall and deporting Mexicans
registering Muslims


on article on how Trump has been in the past .... not caring about Sexual Orientation ....

http://www.inquisitr.com/3712270/do...dent-to-appoint-an-openly-gay-cabinet-member/


Progressives Nuke the Fridge here: 
[OH Trump Ran as a GOP'er they want to kill gays]




> “Even if people believe that about Trump, what is true is he will now be held to the G.O.P. platform,” said Rea Carey, the executive director of the National L.G.B.T.Q. Task Force. She called it the most anti-L.G.B.T. platform in recent memory.
> 
> Among its provisions: opposition to same-sex marriage, support for state laws limiting which public bathroom transgender people can use, and support for a parent’s right to subject gay and transgender children to “conversion therapy” to change their sexual orientation or gender identity, a practice the Obama administration has said should be banned for minors.
> 
> Ms. Carey called Mr. Trump’s public statements on gay and transgender issues “confusing and conflicting.” As a candidate, Mr. Trump told Fox News that he would “strongly consider” appointing Supreme Court justices who would overturn same-sex marriage but later in the campaign held a rainbow flag onstage and presented himself as gay friendly.
> 
> Mr. Trump has also promised to nullify all of Mr. Obama’s executive orders, including one that bans anti-L.G.B.T. discrimination by federal contractors and another that protects the rights of transgender students, she said.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/us/politics/trump-victory-alarms-gay-and-transgender-groups.html


----------



## GURPS

*‘For fun’: Douchebag Scott Dworkin touts ‘working with restaurants’ to ban members of Congress over ACA*


_*Scott Dworkin @funder*

For fun we are working with DC restaurants & bars to ban Members of Congress who plan on repealing Obamacare #trumpleaks #theresistance
8:53 AM - 23 Jan 2017_​
Remember how mad they were at bakeries for refusing to make certain types of cakes? Guessing refusing service is suddenly patriotic …

For fun.


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> It's sad that nobody cares enough about that kid to get him some help.



It's sad that he didn't get punched in the mouth.


----------



## mAlice

Hijinx said:


> It's sad that he didn't get punched in the mouth.



I was just thinking someone needs to punch him in the face.  That would help him tremendously.


----------



## glhs837

glhs837 said:


> Damn, cant wait to get home and watch that with sound.........



Worth the wait........ that was great.


----------



## Lurk

GURPS said:


> She then attempted to use her recently-deceased mother-in-law for why she should remain on the plane and be unaccountable for her behavior.



You know damned well looking at the husband's face he was wishing the wife was the one that was deceased.


----------



## glhs837

Lurk said:


> You know damned well looking at the husband's face he was wishing the wife was the one that was deceased.



I described them to my son as how he might imagine the protagonists in Portlandia when they are in their 60s.


----------



## GURPS

*Anti-Trump protester who punched a female reporter's camera at Women's March in Canada is charged with assault *


    WARNING: EXPLICIT CONTENT 
    Dion Bews was filmed punching Sheila Gunn Reid's camera in Edmonton, Alberta
    He told her she was 'full of s***' and to 'get out his f****** face' beforehand 
    Bews confronted counter protesters who had sung Canadian national anthem 
    He has now been charged with uttering threats and a single count of assault 

A man who was filmed punching a female reporter's camera at a Women's March in Canada at the weekend after being asked why he was protesting about a US election has been charged with assault.

Dion Bews lashed out at journalist Sheila Gunn Reid, from the Right-wing Rebel Media, at the protest in Edmonton, Alberta at the weekend, telling her: 'Get out of my f***** face' and 'you're full of s***' as she tried to question him. 

The Edmonton Journal reported that Bews, who makes and sells bespoke guitars, has been charged with uttering threats and one count of assault.

The rally outside the Alberta legislature attracted around 4,000 people, who were supporting the Women’s March in Washington.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ter-charged-assault-Canada.html#ixzz4WrxlXPlP
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Lurk

So, what the hell is a Bespoke Guitar, you may ask?  It's an electric guitar, many made from kits.  So this guy's business is putting kit guitars together (and possibly selling them?).


----------



## GURPS

> *Democrats are trying to stop Trump from launching nuclear weapons without congressional approval*
> 
> 
> Now that President Trump has the nuclear codes in his hands, two Democratic lawmakers are hoping to make it a little harder for him to actually use them. On Tuesday, Sen. Ed Markey (D-Mass.) and Rep. Ted Lieu (D-Calif.) reintroduced a bill that would prevent Trump from launching a nuclear strike if Congress had not declared war. As it stands now, the president holds the right to launch a preemptive nuclear strike, a policy both Markey and Lieu oppose no matter who the president may be.




  Trump has the Launch Codes  .....
[here is to hoping he nukes Cali.]


----------



## GURPS

Lurk said:


> So, what the hell is a Bespoke Guitar, you may ask?  It's an electric guitar, many made from kits.  So this guy's business is putting kit guitars together (and possibly selling them?).





:shrug:



probably the only thing he could do after getting a PHD is Women's Studies


----------



## GURPS

> *EPA employees still ‘coming to work in tears’*
> 
> 
> 
> ProPublica published a story yesterday on the dark mood at the Environmental Protection Agency. According to one unnamed communications official, people are coming to work in tears:
> 
> _    On Tuesday, the new administration’s efforts to take hold of the EPA continued, this time with a memo from EPA headquarters requiring all regional offices to submit a list of “all external meetings or presentations by employees planned through February 17.” The memo demanded the offices provide a short description of each event and a note explaining “whether it is controversial and why.”…
> 
> At EPA headquarters, the mood remains dark. A longtime career communications employee said in a phone interview Tuesday that more than a few friends were “coming to work in tears” each morning as they grappled with balancing the practical need to keep their jobs with their concerns for the issues they work on._​





*Trump’s Team at EPA Vetting ‘Controversial’ Public Meetings and Presentations*

The mood is dark as Trump takes over the environmental agency he pledged to reduce to “little tidbits.”


----------



## Hijinx

It's about time someone jerked a knot in their ass.
They have been running wild.


----------



## Lurk

One would think that there were two or three Federal Agencies always mentioned as dead-wood during the Republican debates.  One was Department of Education, one was Environmental Protection Agency.  Now people are upset that "SUDDENLY" their employment is at risk?  EPA sealed their doom by not cooperating with the Trump transition team when lists of "Global Warming/Cooling/Change" efforts were requested.  Now everybody in the agency faces RIF.


----------



## GURPS

> *The Outdoor Industry Has Too Many White Dudes*
> But that's finally starting to change—and these five CEOs, writers, and activists are helping to lead the charge
> 
> 
> The outdoor world has a diversity problem. Few places is this fact more evident than at the biannual industry trade show Outdoor Retailer in Salt Lake City. Almost everybody on the floor looked like me—a white dude from Oregon—right down to the flannel shirt and trucker cap. Thankfully, lots of people in this industry are trying to change that. I talked to five of them at last week’s show to find out what they’re doing to make this corner of the world broader and more inclusive.





why does everything have to revolve around your race or orientation  ....


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> why does everything have to revolve around your race or orientation  ....



Not to mention that these activities have always been open to whoever wants to do it.  It's like the progs who want to lure girls into STEM programs under false pretenses.  Why can't we just let people be themselves and do what they enjoy?


----------



## Lurk

[video=youtube;jf008xA1x1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf008xA1x1Q[/video]


----------



## GURPS

*Black Lives Matter Activist: ‘White People Give Your Money, Your House, Your Property’ For Social Change*


It's hard to describe the person featured in this leaked periscope video as anything but unhinged. Whether or not she's representative of the majority of anti-Trump, Black Lives Matter activists isn't quantifiable at this time. It is, however, ridiculous to see people supporting this brand of hatred, designed to disrupt the very fabric of western civilization.

That being said, whatever happened to dignity and grace? Are those qualities no longer important to the left?

In this clip, a Black Lives Matter activist demanded that white people hand over their homes, money and property to pay reparations to black and indigenous people.

I find it hard to believe any 'normal' democrat wants this sordid brand of activism representing their interests. For the republican party, this is like a gift that keeps on giving. The further entrenched the leftist media and activist organizations become, the more Americans become disgusted by them. Say what you want about the popular vote during the elections, the fact remains -- republicans have been making strident gains over the past 8 years in every facet of government, both national and local -- netting more than 1,000 legislative positions since 2010.

In my estimation, the behavior of the left is the result of decades of social engineering, which taught children that everyone was a winner and to avoid dangerous objects, like see-saws or playing dodgeball. They seem to be unable to deal with adversity; and instead of coping with defeat, like any normal well-adjusted person after an appropriate period of mourning, they become unhinged and resort to primeval animalistic behavior.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Black Lives Matter Activist: ‘White People Give Your Money, Your House, Your Property’ For Social Change*
> 
> 
> It's hard to describe the person featured in this leaked periscope video as anything but unhinged. Whether or not she's representative of the majority of anti-Trump, Black Lives Matter activists isn't quantifiable at this time. It is, however, ridiculous to see people supporting this brand of hatred, designed to disrupt the very fabric of western civilization.
> 
> That being said, whatever happened to dignity and grace? Are those qualities no longer important to the left?
> 
> In this clip, a Black Lives Matter activist demanded that white people hand over their homes, money and property to pay reparations to black and indigenous people.
> 
> I find it hard to believe any 'normal' democrat wants this sordid brand of activism representing their interests. For the republican party, this is like a gift that keeps on giving. The further entrenched the leftist media and activist organizations become, the more Americans become disgusted by them. Say what you want about the popular vote during the elections, the fact remains -- republicans have been making strident gains over the past 8 years in every facet of government, both national and local -- netting more than 1,000 legislative positions since 2010.
> 
> In my estimation, the behavior of the left is the result of decades of social engineering, which taught children that everyone was a winner and to avoid dangerous objects, like see-saws or playing dodgeball. They seem to be unable to deal with adversity; and instead of coping with defeat, like any normal well-adjusted person after an appropriate period of mourning, they become unhinged and resort to primeval animalistic behavior.



LMAO. Take away the F word and she would be mute. What an idiot.


----------



## GURPS

Amid the national demonstrations is a quieter resistance movement as visitors trek to the president's Southern California links to take protest selfies and scribble "puto" in lipstick graffiti.

Watch out," jokes a woman who declines to give her name but says she lives in Bell Gardens, Calif. "I'm about to deface some private property." She's referring to the Trump National Golf Club sign — on an oceanfront bluff in sunny Palos Verdes, 25 miles south of L.A. — whose adjacent shrubbery a few minutes earlier was sprinkled with a shirtless jogger's urine. Whipping out a deep berry lipstick, she strikes out the Trump name and scribbles "puto" as a friend snaps iPhone photos. "Yeah, he's a pussy," she says. "This isn't a political statement; this is a human statement."

As boisterous demonstrations against President Trump and his policies rage in airports and at his properties across the country, a quieter, quirkier form of protest plays out in Palos Verdes. While most visitors come for the $80 brunch (with caviar, a bananas fosters station and unlimited mimosas) or to play golf at the 11-year-old public course, where Trump has hit the links (and was accused of cheating by Oscar De La Hoya, who played with him there), many are here Jan. 29 — and every day — to take protest selfies.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...olf-club-urine-lipstick-middle-fingers-970537


----------



## vraiblonde

I hope these women are found and arrested.  It's too much to hope they'd be strapped to the chair, but I hope they at least get some jail time.


----------



## glhs837

Dare I say attention whores?


----------



## Hijinx

glhs837 said:


> Dare I say attention whores?



It shows how close being a Democrat is to being totally insane.


----------



## littlelady

glhs837 said:


> Dare I say attention whores?


----------



## GURPS

So from what I am reading online - ANTIFA is Anti First Amendment


----------



## Kev_Russell

GURPS said:


> So from what I am reading online - ANTIFA is Anti First Amendment



Antifa is anti-fascist ya big dummy. The term has been around forever.


----------



## Wishbone

Breaking windows in businesses and homes, arson, attacking people in the streets, shouting down or silencing opposition... Tactics of the brown-shirts.

Exactly the same things the Democrats Rioters are doing on the news almost nightly.


----------



## GURPS

Kev_Russell said:


> Antifa is anti-fascist ya big dummy.



Hi Bacon ....

That is funny coming from the rioting Black Bloc Fascists .... 




> *Fascism:* is a religion of the State, it assumes the organic unity of the body politic and longs for a national leader attuned to the will of the people. *it is totalitarian in that it views everything as political and holds that any action by the state is justified to achieve the common good. it takes responsibility for all aspects of life, including our health and well-being, and seeks to impose uniformity of thought and action, wither by force or through regulation and social pressure. Everything, including economy and religion, must be aligned with its objectives. any rival identity is part of the "problem" and therefore defined as the enemy.*


----------



## Wishbone

GURPS said:


> Hi Bacon ....
> 
> That is funny coming from the rioting Black Bloc Fascists ....


Do you really expect she will either read or comprehend the definition?


----------



## Kev_Russell

GURPS said:


> Hi Bacon ....
> 
> That is funny coming from the rioting Black Bloc Fascists ....



You are a very confused lad.


----------



## PsyOps

Kev_Russell said:


> Antifa is anti-fascist ya big dummy. The term has been around forever.



That poster GURPS posted, if it's even real, epitomizes fascism.  And racism.


----------



## GURPS

PsyOps said:


> That poster GURPS posted, if it's even real, epitomizes fascism.  And racism.





it may have in the 1920s .... 
but considering the actions of the Groups claiming 'ANTIFA' today  .... it is very much Anti Freedom of Speech

Threatening children of those you don't like ... yeah classy


----------



## GURPS

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald...pical_fashion_liberals_make_the_patriots_win/




Blaming on the Loss by Atlanta on Trump and calling the Patriots the whitest team in the NFL


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald...pical_fashion_liberals_make_the_patriots_win/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming on the Loss by Atlanta on Trump and calling the Patriots the whitest team in the NFL



I told my son it would not take long..........


----------



## Lurk

GURPS said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald...pical_fashion_liberals_make_the_patriots_win/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming on the Loss by Atlanta on Trump and calling the Patriots the whitest team in the NFL





glhs837 said:


> I told my son it would not take long..........



The game was entirely a replay of the November 8th election.  One team that had all the excitement leading up to the day of the game, the same team who's quarterback was the NFL's MVP was all but declared the winner by halftime.  And the celebrations began in the streets until the final five minutes of the fourth quarter.  The poor upstarts forced an overtime quarter and won the election (er, I mean Super Bowl).  No wonder the losers are blaming someone else for their loss.


----------



## GURPS

*From disputes to a breakup: wounds still raw after U.S. election*


The *retired California prison guard*, *a self-described "Democrat leaning toward socialist,"* was stunned when her husband casually mentioned during a lunch with friends last year that he planned to vote for Trump – a revelation she described as a "deal breaker."

"It totally undid me that he could vote for Trump," said McCormick, 73, who had not thought of leaving the conservative Republican before but felt "betrayed" by his support for Trump.

"I felt like I had been fooling myself," she said. "It opened up areas between us I had not faced before. I realized how far I had gone in my life to accept things I would have never accepted when I was younger."


----------



## GURPS

This actually happened: Unhinged DeVos haters vow to never have children after education secretary vote - See more at: https://www.conservativereview.com/...education-secretary-vote#sthash.18pb9kCT.dpuf


Shortly after Betsy DeVos was confirmed as Education Secretary on Tuesday, the liberal freak-out began. 

The pro-choice-except-when-it-comes-to-schools camp erupted on social media, with many vowing not to have children in light of DeVos’ appointment (as if they were planning on having kids anyway).

*As our schools devolve into a ####witted, Jesus-humping hellscape*, my decision not to have children is looking positively heroic right now.

— Geoff LaTulippe (@DrGMLaTulippe) February 7, 2017

*[where the hell do people get these delusions?]*

good thing i’m not having kids since betsy devos will ruin any chance of them succeeding academically

— jordan (@gayelainebenes) February 7, 2017

On the bright side, maybe DeVos' nomination will be the reason people stop having kids for a few years.

— Austin Gebbia (@DearMorni) February 7, 2017

Welp. Good thing I’m never having kids. #devos

— Healy Chen (@chenhealy) February 7, 2017

Now that DeVos is secretary of education, at least I know that having kids is not in the picture for the next four years because nope

— Daisy Gonzalez (@daisygonzalez94) February 7, 2017


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> This actually happened: Unhinged DeVos haters vow to never have children after education secretary vote - See more at: https://www.conservativereview.com/...education-secretary-vote#sthash.18pb9kCT.dpuf
> 
> 
> Shortly after Betsy DeVos was confirmed as Education Secretary on Tuesday, the liberal freak-out began.
> 
> The pro-choice-except-when-it-comes-to-schools camp erupted on social media, with many vowing not to have children in light of DeVos’ appointment (as if they were planning on having kids anyway).
> 
> *As our schools devolve into a ####witted, Jesus-humping hellscape*, my decision not to have children is looking positively heroic right now.
> 
> — Geoff LaTulippe (@DrGMLaTulippe) February 7, 2017
> 
> *[where the hell do people get these delusions?]*
> 
> good thing i’m not having kids since betsy devos will ruin any chance of them succeeding academically
> 
> — jordan (@gayelainebenes) February 7, 2017
> 
> On the bright side, maybe DeVos' nomination will be the reason people stop having kids for a few years.
> 
> — Austin Gebbia (@DearMorni) February 7, 2017
> 
> Welp. Good thing I’m never having kids. #devos
> 
> — Healy Chen (@chenhealy) February 7, 2017
> 
> Now that DeVos is secretary of education, at least I know that having kids is not in the picture for the next four years because nope
> 
> — Daisy Gonzalez (@daisygonzalez94) February 7, 2017



The insanity of the left. By the way I love it that they won't have kids we have enough seditionists on the street now


----------



## GURPS

> http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...lassified-roommates-no-republicans-need-apply
> 
> 
> From the New York Times we learn of the emergence of the “no-Trump clause” in housing ads in our liberal (which is to say, illiberal) metropolitan areas. The idea is nothing new — I saw similar “No Republicans Need Apply” ads years ago when looking for apartments in Washington and New York — but the intensity seems to have been turned up a measure or two: In 2017, the hysteria knob goes up to eleven. Katie Rogers of the Times offers an amusingly deadpan report:
> 
> _In one recent ad, a couple in the area who identified themselves as “open-minded” and liberal advertised a $500 room in their home: “If you’re racist, sexist, homophobic or a Trump supporter please don’t respond. We won’t get along.”_​
> That’s a funny kind of open-mindedness — it is in fact literal prejudice. It is also illiterate: Whatever Donald Trump’s defects, to associate him with homophobia is a stretch to the point of dishonesty, inasmuch as Trump in 2017 is well to the liberal side of Barack Obama in 2008 on gay marriage. Trump’s personal style is abrasive and confrontational, but he also is on the actual policy issues arguably the most moderate Republican president of the modern era, one who often has boasted of taking a more progressive view of such issues as abortion, gay rights, gun control, raising taxes on Wall Street, and what we used to call “industrial policy.” Given his history in and with the Democratic party, this is unsurprising.







Progressives Discover Freedom of Association  ....


----------



## GURPS

*Student Gets Lower Grade Because She Didn’t Bash Trump*

Young middle schooler is docked 15 points by a leftist educator — but, alas, she's not alone


“President Trump speaks in a very superior and _________ manner insulting many people. He needs to be more __________ so that the American people respect and admire him,” read one homework sentence.

[clip]

Ungro, 46, told his daughter not to fill in those blanks — and wrote a note to the teacher, Adria Zawatsky, on the homework sheet, as The Post noted. “Please keep your political views to yourself and do not try to influence my children on them. Thank you,” he wrote.

Zawatsky responded by taking 15 points off the girl’s grade for the three blank spaces — giving Ungro’s daughter an 85. Ungaro called this move “vindictive.”

The dad of four, whose pre-teen son goes to the same school, also got an email from Zawatsky, the teacher. “Firstly, I do not believe I was expressing a political view at all on my vocabulary sheet. My reference to President Trump was about his personality traits rather than his ability as a president,” the teacher wrote.

“This woman is forcing my child to put words on a piece of paper describing our president in a disparaging manner,” Ungro told The Post Thursday. “Her political opinion should be left at home.”

Incredibly, the teacher then compared her job with the job the hysterical mainstream media is doing. “The media is nonstop on very similar references. This is considered freedom of speech and I feel I have the same right as they do.”


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Student Gets Lower Grade Because She Didn’t Bash Trump*
> 
> Young middle schooler is docked 15 points by a leftist educator — but, alas, she's not alone
> 
> 
> “President Trump speaks in a very superior and _________ manner insulting many people. He needs to be more __________ so that the American people respect and admire him,” read one homework sentence.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> Ungro, 46, told his daughter not to fill in those blanks — and wrote a note to the teacher, Adria Zawatsky, on the homework sheet, as The Post noted. “Please keep your political views to yourself and do not try to influence my children on them. Thank you,” he wrote.
> 
> Zawatsky responded by taking 15 points off the girl’s grade for the three blank spaces — giving Ungro’s daughter an 85. Ungaro called this move “vindictive.”
> 
> The dad of four, whose pre-teen son goes to the same school, also got an email from Zawatsky, the teacher. “Firstly, I do not believe I was expressing a political view at all on my vocabulary sheet. My reference to President Trump was about his personality traits rather than his ability as a president,” the teacher wrote.
> 
> “This woman is forcing my child to put words on a piece of paper describing our president in a disparaging manner,” Ungro told The Post Thursday. “Her political opinion should be left at home.”
> 
> Incredibly, the teacher then compared her job with the job the hysterical mainstream media is doing. “The media is nonstop on very similar references. This is considered freedom of speech and I feel I have the same right as they do.”



She needs to have the opportunity to exersize her rights at another place of employment.


----------



## GURPS

> https://np.reddit.com/r/socialism/comments/5uso2y/this_company_fired_18_employees_after_they_took/
> 
> 
> Beardedlefty: This company fired 18 employees after they took part in "a day without immigrants." At a minimum, give them a call. Number is on the Yelp page.
> 
> Ragark: This is the incorrect address. Correct business name, but Bradley Coating doesn't exist there. We'll be locking the thread.





Awesome - harasses a business you don't agree with ... but they only locked the thread because the address is incorrect 


H/T: https://www.reddit.com/r/Conservati...alism_is_openly_calling_for_people_to_harass/


----------



## GURPS

*Spicey ambushed: Sean Spicer is confronted in an Apple Store by Indian-American woman who calls Trump a 'fascist' - and then accuses the press secretary of racism after he tells her America 'allows you to be here' *



    White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer was shopping at an Apple Store on Saturday in Washington, DC
    He was then confronted by a woman, Shree Chauhan, who posted video of the encounter on Twitter
    'How does it feel to work for a fascist?' she asks Spicer, who smiles politely
    Chauhan, 33, then calls Trump a racist who has 'committed treason'
    'It's such a great country that allows you to be here,' Spicer replies
    Spicer's remark was interpreted as racist given that Chauhan is of Asian descent
    Chauhan told DailyMail.com that she has no regrets about the incident
    'I was trying to get answers for the American people,' she said
 

Sean Spicer was ambushed while shopping in an Apple Store on Saturday by a woman who called President Donald Trump a 'fascist' and accused the White House press secretary of racism.

Shree Chauhan - a 33-year-old Indian-American woman who lives in Washington, DC, and works for a non-profit - posted the video in which she walks up to Spicer and begins harassing him as he shops.

She begins by asking Spicer: 'How does it feel to work for a fascist?'

Spicer responds: We have a great country' while appearing to try and ignore the woman.


----------



## GURPS

*Protesters vandalize $250m Trump golf course by tearing six-foot tall letters into a green at 'California's ultimate luxury golf experience'*


    A rebellious environmental group vandalized a Trump golf course on Saturday 
    The 'anonymous collective' hopped a fence and carved the phrase 'NO MORE TIGERS, NO MORE WOODS,' near the fifth hole 
    Group said it was a response to Trump's 'blatant disregard' of the environment



In a statement, the anonymous environmental group said: 'In response to the president’s recent decision to gut our existing protection policies, direct action was conceived and executed on the green of his California golf course in the form of a simple message: NO MORE TIGERS. NO MORE WOODS.'

The four members who undertook the vandalism broke in by hopping a fence and scaling a large hill riddled with cacti.

They then carved the six-foot tall letters using garden tools to rip up the course's green. A call was reported on Sunday morning to the Los Angeles Police Department for their aid in characterizing the act as accidental, or as vandalism.

The group confirmed that the act was very much intentional. 

'Tearing up the golf course felt justified in many ways,' one anonymous member of the group told The Washington Post.

'Repurposing what was once a beautiful stretch of land into a playground for the privileged is an environmental crime in its own right.'

The golf course was formerly farmland, and sits atop cliffs overlooking the Pacific Ocean just south of Los Angeles.


----------



## GURPS

*Ashley Judd Calls For #NoPoliticsHere Spaces After 'Scary' Encounter With Trump Fan*


On Saturday, Ashley *Judd posted a lengthy account on Facebook of an "uncomfortable and scary" encounter with an elderly man who came up to her and said, "We like Trump." Her post eventually devolved into her condemning everyone who voted for Donald Trump as having "voted with the KKK" and declaring an entire town as misogynistic.*

Judd has become increasingly unhinged since the election of Trump, highlighted by her "nasty" attempt at slam poetry at the Women's March. On Saturday, Judd, who is a massive Kentucky Wildcats fan, attended the SEC semifinal game against Alabama. It was there she encountered the Trump fan. 

According to Judd, "an older man with white hair" approached her and asked if he could have a picture of her. Here's her account: 

_    An older man with white hair came up to me at my seat today at a basketball game. He said "May I take your picture? I said "Yes." And before I could offer for him to be in the picture with me, 6 inches from my face, he took my picture with his phone. He said "I'm from Big Stone gap." I said, "I love Big Stone Gap! What a beautiful town, I loved making the movie there." I went on to say how good the cooking is, mentioning, of course, the pineapple upside down cake and pumpkin pie!

[clip]

I feel very sad that this happened, and frankly scared. We absolutely need apolitical spaces in this country where we come together for something that is beyond who voted for whom and the platforms, beliefs, and agendas of respective candidates._​

that is rich ... since the Progressives are her ones screeching and yelling - ie the women confronting Spicer @ the Apple Store last weekend


----------



## Bann

GURPS said:


> *Ashley Judd Calls For #NoPoliticsHere Spaces After 'Scary' Encounter With Trump Fan*
> 
> 
> On Saturday, Ashley *Judd posted a lengthy account on Facebook of an "uncomfortable and scary" encounter with an elderly man who came up to her and said, "We like Trump." Her post eventually devolved into her condemning everyone who voted for Donald Trump as having "voted with the KKK" and declaring an entire town as misogynistic.*
> 
> Judd has become increasingly unhinged since the election of Trump, highlighted by her "nasty" attempt at slam poetry at the Women's March. On Saturday, Judd, who is a massive Kentucky Wildcats fan, attended the SEC semifinal game against Alabama. It was there she encountered the Trump fan.
> 
> According to Judd, "an older man with white hair" approached her and asked if he could have a picture of her. Here's her account:
> _    An older man with white hair came up to me at my seat today at a basketball game. He said "May I take your picture? I said "Yes." And before I could offer for him to be in the picture with me, 6 inches from my face, he took my picture with his phone. He said "I'm from Big Stone gap." I said, "I love Big Stone Gap! What a beautiful town, I loved making the movie there." I went on to say how good the cooking is, mentioning, of course, the pineapple upside down cake and pumpkin pie!
> 
> [clip]
> 
> I feel very sad that this happened, and frankly scared. We absolutely need apolitical spaces in this country where we come together for something that is beyond who voted for whom and the platforms, beliefs, and agendas of respective candidates._​
> 
> that is rich ... since the Progressives are her ones screeching and yelling - ie the women confronting Spicer @ the Apple Store last weekend



Freaking whiney baby.      Actions have consequences.  She got to  vent and show her a** real good when she was on her very vagina friendly stage in Washington, DC  back in January.  That chit don't play out in real world America.   She might consider herself lucky he only snapped a picture of her.


----------



## GURPS

Anti-Trump LGBTQ protesters march on Ivanka's $5m house in DC: Hundreds invade neighborhood for 'Queer Dance Party for Climate Justice' to the FURY of her rich neighbors... but she was far away 


    Hundreds of people stormed the exclusive community of Kalorama in Washington D.C., on Saturday night
    The LGBTQ protesters were demonstrating against Ivanka Trump by having a 'climate justice dance party'
    They accused the mother-of-three of  'green and pink washing' on both climate change and queer issues 
    Organizers banned together against Trump's administration rollback on Obama's climate change policies
    Police cars lined the streets while barriers and yellow tape were put up around the $5.5million home 
    Their chants of 'f**k Trump' may have fallen on death ears as Ivanka was last spotted in New York as of Friday
    Her neighbors, however, did hear the event as an 82-year-old man threatened to hit a protester over the noise


'The reality is that the people most affected by the administration’s bad climate decisions are our most vulnerable friends: our poor, working class, native, trans & POC siblings. We must put our bodies on the line for our earth and for all who depend on its resources.

'Also, in case you hadn't heard, Trump revoked protections for LGBTQ government employees *and removed LGBTQ questions from the census*--all the more reason to turn out and show that YOU COUNT.' 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...LGBTQ-protesters-march-Ivanka-s-house-DC.html


----------



## Lurk

GURPS said:


> Anti-Trump LGBTQ protesters march on Ivanka's $5m house in DC: Hundreds invade neighborhood for 'Queer Dance Party for Climate Justice' to the FURY of her rich neighbors... but she was far away
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...LGBTQ-protesters-march-Ivanka-s-house-DC.html



Queers be a queer bunch.


----------



## Hijinx

Lurk said:


> Queers be a queer bunch.



Evidently they have too much time on their hands. All they want to do is party, dance in the streets and protest.
Don't they have jobs?


----------



## vraiblonde

I don't understand why these people are allowed to run amok and bother others with their nonsense.  I'm pretty sure that's not what is ensured in the First Amendment.

And I love how the author of this piece declares that "Ivanka" annoyed her neighbors.  She wasn't even ####ing there.  Why aren't they putting the blame on the, you know, people who actually came and disrupted the neighborhood with their stupid crap?

I'm so tired of biased media.  I wish they'd all die.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> I don't understand why these people are allowed to run amok and bother others with their nonsense.  *I'm pretty sure that's not what is ensured in the First Amendment*.
> 
> And I love how the author of this piece declares that "Ivanka" annoyed her neighbors.  She wasn't even ####ing there.  Why aren't they putting the blame on the, you know, people who actually came and disrupted the neighborhood with their stupid crap?
> 
> I'm so tired of biased media.  I wish they'd all die.



You really need to ask CSM for that money back


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> You really need to ask CSM for that money back



Envious she HAS an education?


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> *and removed LGBTQ questions from the census*-



Dear Ghreat Ghrotty Ghru, why should sexual preference have anything to do with the Census?
We already have enough problems with low participation rates because there are too many questions - 
we lower it to *10* per person - and they want to ADD more? Damn, I thought it was enough that they have like a jillion racial categories.

The PURPOSE of the census is to allot representatives - that bit of the Constitution is inscribed on the wall.

NOW - there are tons of other surveys conducted by the government. Just add it there, but I guarantee, someone from LGBTQ will complain about it.


----------



## GURPS

*Ivanka Trump Sued for Alleged ‘Unfair Competition’ by Clothing Rival*


Ivanka Trump's clothing company has been hit with a class action lawsuit by a San Francisco rag trade rival who claims she is cashing in on her pop being president of the United States.

Modern Appealing Clothing (MAC) says the first daughter 's firm has also gained an "unfair advantage" from from her husband Jared "working for the President of the United States" and charged that President Trump, his trusted adviser Kellyanne Conway, and White House spokesman Sean Spicer have all helped boost sales of Ivanka Trump Marks LLC products.


----------



## This_person

GURPS said:


> *Ivanka Trump Sued for Alleged ‘Unfair Competition’ by Clothing Rival*
> 
> 
> Ivanka Trump's clothing company has been hit with a class action lawsuit by a San Francisco rag trade rival who claims she is cashing in on her pop being president of the United States.
> 
> Modern Appealing Clothing (MAC) says the first daughter 's firm has also gained an "unfair advantage" from from her husband Jared "working for the President of the United States" and charged that President Trump, his trusted adviser Kellyanne Conway, and White House spokesman Sean Spicer have all helped boost sales of Ivanka Trump Marks LLC products.



They forgot SNL


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> You really need to ask CSM for that money back



No, you should learn to read. She didn't say they should not be allowed to speak their minds, as stated in the First Amendment, nor even peaceably assemble. What she was talking about was the running amok and bothering others. Meaning blocking public roads and harassing the residents of the area with excessive noise and such. That is NOT in the First Amendment. You have a right to speak, you do not have the right to force me to listen, nor prevent me from leaving where you are to do so. The citizens who live there have the rights to live in peace and quiet, sadly the police show no interest in that.


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> No, you should learn to read. She didn't say they should not be allowed to speak their minds, as stated in the First Amendment, nor even peaceably assemble. What she was talking about was the running amok and bothering others. Meaning blocking public roads and harassing the residents of the area with excessive noise and such. That is NOT in the First Amendment. You have a right to speak, you do not have the right to force me to listen, nor prevent me from leaving where you are to do so.* The citizens who live there have the rights to live in peace and quiet*, sadly the police show no interest in that.



which amendment is that?


you might want to read up on your history. our founders were not quite protestors who were worried about disturbing your peaceful street


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:


> You really need to ask CSM for that money back



You really need to go #### yourself, queerboy.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> You really need to go #### yourself, queerboy.



We need fight club back so you can say how you really feel.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> You really need to go #### yourself, queerboy.



must have touched a (stupid) nerve


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:


> must have touched a (stupid) nerve



The only thing you touch is your own pathetic winky because you can't get anyone else to touch it.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> The only thing you touch is your own pathetic winky because you can't get anyone else to touch it.



oh look, something else you don't know anything about, but cant help but comment on.

like I said before, I must have struck a (stupid) nerve.


----------



## Gilligan

Midnightrider said:


> must have touched a (stupid) nerve



Nah. Your special form of stupidity is more long term. Like a cancer.


----------



## Bann

GURPS said:


> This actually happened: Unhinged DeVos haters vow to never have children after education secretary vote


See?!  Trump is making America great again and again and again and again!  :

So.much.winning.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> See?!  Trump is making America great again and again and again and again!  :
> 
> So.much.winning.


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> which amendment is that?
> 
> 
> you might want to read up on your history. our founders were not quite protestors who were worried about disturbing your peaceful street



Amendment? How bout the the Declaration? You know, that whole pursuit of happyness deal? Pretty sure that having this crap going on outside your house at night is not a good way to be happy. And no, the founders were not above making some noise. But of course, they didnt have the legal right to "peaceably assemble", now did they? Nor very many other rights, which was the point.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


>


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> which amendment is that?



The first one:





			
				US Constitution said:
			
		

> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the *right of the people peaceably to assemble*, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.



Any other questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> Amendment?




yeah know GLHS to progressives the 1st A gives them the right to stand in front of anyone's house or their yard, and terrorize them, their children home alone - annoy the neighbors 


because THEY are RIGHT and you are just a WRONG Thinking Right Winger / bank CEO / Parents of someone who shot a Thug of color - who has no rights


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> yeah know GLHS to progressives the 1st A gives them the right to stand in front of anyone's house or their yard, and terrorize them, their children home alone - annoy the neighbors
> 
> 
> because THEY are RIGHT and you are just a WRONG Thinking Right Winger / bank CEO / Parents of someone who shot a Thug of color - who has no rights



Hell, they think it gives them right to block highways and cause deaths, for sure your right to live your life and not have to listen to the shrill gay dance mob, meh, not so much of that.


----------



## Hijinx

glhs837 said:


> Hell, they think it gives them right to block highways and cause deaths, for sure your right to live your life and not have to listen to the shrill gay dance mob, meh, not so much of that.



Then while they are interrupting the streets and a black child gets hit by a car it gives them the right to kill the driver.


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> Amendment? How bout the the Declaration? You know, that whole pursuit of happyness deal? Pretty sure that having this crap going on outside your house at night is not a good way to be happy. And no, the founders were not above making some noise. But of course, they didnt have the legal right to "peaceably assemble", now did they? Nor very many other rights, which was the point.



like I said, a little history would improve your understanding of the situation. The founders did not go through the trouble of fighting for our independence so we could continue to be denied our rights.


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> like I said, a little history would improve your understanding of the situation. The founders did not go through the trouble of fighting for our independence so we could continue to be denied our rights.




My history is just fine thanks. The people there protesting, which rights have they had taken away? Does the right to assemble bring the right infringe on others rights to go about their lives? Think if you blocked George Washington's access to his house, he might have had you cleared away, and had you staged a loud disturbance in front of his house at night, he might have had you moved? Protest is to make yourself heard, getting the government to address your concerns. This form of protest isn't about that, it's about making life miserable for someone they don't like. The protestors would love for the neighbors to band together to force her to move. 
Which part of you exercising your rights doesn't give you the right to impinge on my rights isn't clear to you? Harassing people at home is BS. If conservatives were to have done this to the Clintons or the Obamas, I would be just as unhappy with it. 

Have your queer dance party in a public venue. At the place where you think they are doing you wrong. But they can't stop personalizing this, trying to punish those they disagree with.


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> My history is just fine thanks. The people there protesting, which rights have they had taken away? Does the right to assemble bring the right infringe on others rights to go about their lives? Think if you blocked George Washington's access to his house, he might have had you cleared away, and had you staged a loud disturbance in front of his house at night, he might have had you moved? Protest *is to make yourself heard, getting the government to address your concerns. This form of protest isn't about that, it's about making life miserable for someone they don't like.* The protestors would love for the neighbors to band together to force her to move.
> Which part of you exercising your rights doesn't give you the right to impinge on my rights isn't clear to you? Harassing people at home is BS. If conservatives were to have done this to the Clintons or the Obamas, I would be just as unhappy with it.
> 
> Have your queer dance party in a public venue. At the place where you think they are doing you wrong. But they can't stop personalizing this, trying to punish those they disagree with.



Ivanka and her husband sit at the right hand of the president. They are fair game if people want to protest government.
The Obamas and the Clintons lived at the Whitehouse and had plenty of people protesting outside all of the time. I cant think of a recent president who didn't


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> Ivanka and her husband sit at the right hand of the president. They are fair game if people want to protest government.
> The Obamas and the Clintons lived at the Whitehouse and had plenty of people protesting outside all of the time. I cant think of a recent president who didn't



Yep, they are fair game. Go protest outside where they work all day long. The neighbors? Leave them alone.


----------



## Gilligan

Midnightrider said:


> The Obamas and the Clintons lived at the Whitehouse and had plenty of people protesting outside all of the time.



LMAO. "outside".  As in "so far away from the actual White House buildings as to be virtually invisible.   "outside..."


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> Yep, they are fair game. Go protest outside where they work all day long. The neighbors? Leave them alone.



bwhahahahaha

so now the first amendment has a curfew?


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> like I said, a little history would improve your understanding of the situation. The founders did not go through the trouble of fighting for our independence so we could continue to be denied our rights.



Did you read the first amendment?  Do you see "peaceably" in it?

Please provide the source of your right to violently, destructively assemble.  I'll wait.....


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> bwhahahahaha
> 
> so now the first amendment has a curfew?



Think we tossed out that first amendment thing a while back. You right to protest does not trump my right to live peacefully in my house (pursue happiness, that thing?)  and move about my neighborhood. Noon, midnight, 3am. doesn't matter.


----------



## GURPS

It is Harassment no other description is needed  .... why show up outside someone's home - and claiming the White House is the same thing is 


http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...-coretta-scott-king-letter-outside-mcconnells
http://www.wweek.com/news/city/2017...de-mayors-house-force-him-to-stay-in-a-hotel/
http://libn.com/2017/03/29/protesters-gather-outside-renaissance-co-ceo-mercers-home/
http://hotair.com/archives/2010/05/21/seiu-protesters-descend-on-bank-execs-home-terrifying-his-son/

*Union Protestors Target California Republican, Go to Wrong House*


Showing up at the Wrong House after Spike Lee tweets what he thinks is the address for George Zimmerman's Parents - really what is the point protesting in front of the Parents House

*Spike Lee pays up for wrong-address tweet in Trayvon Martin case*

*Roseanne Barr Sued by George Zimmerman's Parents For Tweeting Address*

The lawsuit alleges that Barr's tweets were "an open and obvious call for vigilante justice and were intended... to cause a lynch mob to descend" on the couple’s home.


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> Think we tossed out that first amendment thing a while back. You right to protest does not trump my right to live peacefully in my house (pursue happiness, that thing?)  and move about my neighborhood. Noon, midnight, 3am. doesn't matter.



that's not the way the BOR work. you don't just toss them out because they inconvenience you. Do you have any precedent to back up your claim that 'pursue happiness' trumps the first amendment?


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:


> that's not the way the BOR work. you don't just toss them out because they inconvenience you. Do you have any precedent to back up your claim that 'pursue happiness' trumps the first amendment?



I think I used to be married to you.


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> that's not the way the BOR work. you don't just toss them out because they inconvenience you. Do you have any precedent to back up your claim that 'pursue happiness' trumps the first amendment?





The bill of rights, first amendment, as it applies to this discussion, limits the governments ability to restrict your right to *peaceably* assemble.  You do not have the right to assemble in a way that violates the peace.  

If you know of a line that allows for that, please provide.  I'll continue to wait


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> I think I used to be married to you.



sounds like your Ex was a lot smarter and a lot more educated than you


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> sounds like your Ex was a lot smart and a lot more educated than you




So you got nothing. Noted. The key is that the govt is allowed to use "time, manner, and place" restrictions. And I think they these people probably violated all three by being there at night, loudly in such a manner that they were not using volume to ensure their message got across, but rather to cause annoyance, and lastly their manner was again, meant to annoy, not educate. Of course, nothing was done about it, but we've seen quite often this last year that police feel that there is nothing but bad stuff waiting for them if they enforce the law so they default to letting these sorts of things just go on.


----------



## Midnightrider

Midnightrider said:


> that's not the way the BOR work. you don't just toss them out because they inconvenience you. *Do you have any precedent to back up your claim that 'pursue happiness' trumps the first amendment*?





glhs837 said:


> So you got nothing. Noted. The key is that the govt is allowed to use "time, manner, and place" restrictions. And I think they these people probably violated all three by being there at night, loudly in such a manner that they were not using volume to ensure their message got across, but rather to cause annoyance, and lastly their manner was again, meant to annoy, not educate. Of course, nothing was done about it, but we've seen quite often this last year that police feel that there is nothing but bad stuff waiting for them if they enforce the law so they default to letting these sorts of things just go on.


I got plenty, I am just waiting for your precedence.......


maybe you can come up with some to support your curfews on protests too.


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> I got plenty, I am just waiting for your precedence.......
> 
> 
> maybe you can come up with some to support your curfews on protests too.



I think you, first, should show where the right to non-peaceably assemble is located.  Still waiting


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> I got plenty, I am just waiting for your precedence.......
> 
> 
> maybe you can come up with some to support your curfews on protests too.



http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/PROJECTS/FTRIALS/conlaw/timeplacemanner.htm



> There are, of course, many content-neutral justifications for restricting speech.  An anti-leafletting ban helps reduce litter (the Court overturned such a ban in Schneider), *a ban on focused picketing outside private homes protects residential privacy (the Court upheld such a ban in Frisby), *and a ban on soundtrucks at night helps people get to sleep (the Court upheld such a ban--see also Ward v Rock Against Racism).



Well, there you go. Whachya got?


----------



## PrchJrkr

:achoo:


----------



## Wishbone

PrchJrkr said:


> :achoo:


----------



## GURPS

"I'm the liberal Texas snowflake who melted down the other day in response to some anti-abortion propaganda," says Ramos at the start of the video, referring to a Breitbart News headline covering the video. 

"First off, I reject bigotry and I don't have to put up with anyone peddling some false ignorant ideology. I engaged my rage," he says matter-of-factly, "and maybe it wasn't the most constructive way to do it, but I'm sick and tired of being subjected to this ignorance. These anti-abortion activists come onto our campus every semester using their distorted imagery of aborted fetuses to try to shock us into being pro-life?

"They try and provoke us emotionally and what do they expect?" he asks, entirely excusing his actions. 

Ramos then says that he hopes his actions inspire others. 

"I hope I was able to inspire a few of you out there to, I don't know, speak up, wake up, engage the opposition," he says. 

And by "engage," Ramos means physically trample free speech.




*WATCH: This Garbage College Student Attacks A Pro-Life Display*


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> "I'm the liberal Texas snowflake who melted down the other day in response to some anti-abortion propaganda," says Ramos at the start of the video, referring to a Breitbart News headline covering the video.
> 
> "First off, I reject bigotry and I don't have to put up with anyone peddling some false ignorant ideology. I engaged my rage," he says matter-of-factly, "and maybe it wasn't the most constructive way to do it, but I'm sick and tired of being subjected to this ignorance. These anti-abortion activists come onto our campus every semester using their distorted imagery of aborted fetuses to try to shock us into being pro-life?
> 
> "They try and provoke us emotionally and what do they expect?" he asks, entirely excusing his actions.
> 
> Ramos then says that he hopes his actions inspire others.
> 
> "I hope I was able to inspire a few of you out there to, I don't know, speak up, wake up, engage the opposition," he says.
> 
> And by "engage," Ramos means physically trample free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH: This Garbage College Student Attacks A Pro-Life Display*



Makes me wonder how many signs he would have attacked if that had been a 35 year old man who could have stopped him instead of an old man who couldn't.
Kid needs a can of whoop ass opened on him.


----------



## GURPS

*Lena Dunham: Cuts to Planned Parenthood and ‘American Misogyny’ Caused My Weight Loss*



Dunham shed a significant amount of weight in a short space of time recently. The Sun reported that the actress is using the same personal trainer as fellow actress Gwyneth Paltrow.

But the Hillary Clinton aficionado, who campaigned relentlessly for the failed Clinton campaign, then offered bizarre tips on what actually caused her to lose weight – some of which have to do with politics.

She wrote: “An election that reveals the true depths of American misogyny. Watching institutions you love from Planned Parenthood to PBS be threatened by cartoon mustache-twirling villains.


----------



## GURPS

"If you're not Mexican how is it your holiday," the woman screeches at Mike and his friends, who try to reason with her. The men tell her that they are celebrating a holiday like everyone else to which she shouts back louder, "IT'S NOT YOUR HOLIDAY!"

She continues with blathering condescension, "You're perpetuating the stereotype that Mexicans drink and wear ponchos for a living. That's what you're doing. And you also have to keep in mind the racial tension that's happening right now. Your president claims that Mexicans only come here to drink and steal your job. So you're perpetuating the idea that and stereotypes associated with it."

"You're not appreciating the culture, you're appropriating it, there's a difference," she adds. 

"I'm celebrating and I'm having fun," Mike tells her.

"So why couldn't you just dress as Mike," the insane woman continues. "Why does Mike have to wear a poncho to celebrate Cinco de Mayo?"

http://www.dailywire.com/news/16238/video-woman-angrily-harasses-white-guy-wearing-chase-stephens


----------



## Bann

GURPS said:


> "If you're not Mexican how is it your holiday," the woman screeches at Mike and his friends, who try to reason with her. The men tell her that they are celebrating a holiday like everyone else to which she shouts back louder, "IT'S NOT YOUR HOLIDAY!"
> 
> She continues with blathering condescension, "You're perpetuating the stereotype that Mexicans drink and wear ponchos for a living. That's what you're doing. And you also have to keep in mind the racial tension that's happening right now. Your president claims that Mexicans only come here to drink and steal your job. So you're perpetuating the idea that and stereotypes associated with it."
> 
> "You're not appreciating the culture, you're appropriating it, there's a difference," she adds.
> 
> "I'm celebrating and I'm having fun," Mike tells her.
> 
> "So why couldn't you just dress as Mike," the insane woman continues. "Why does Mike have to wear a poncho to celebrate Cinco de Mayo?"
> 
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/16238/video-woman-angrily-harasses-white-guy-wearing-chase-stephens



Well, she's a nutjob.  It's more of a celebration of Mexican-American culture than anything, so how is it NOT his holiday?     Anyhoo, Cinco de Mayo really only became a "thing" in the US because beer companies (and liquor industry probabaly) wanted to target another demographic for marketing from what I understand.   

Since I was born on May 5th - I KNOW it was never a thing when I was growing up.   The first memory I have of a Cinco de Mayo "celebration" was at El Toritos near Greenbelt back in the 80's.  They had super huge margaritas and they were awesome.  I had 2 one year on my birthday.


----------



## black dog

Midnightrider said:


> sounds like your Ex was a lot smarter and a lot more educated than you



 But yet one of them has a viable business and the other went bankrupt.


----------



## GURPS

Bann said:


> Anyhoo, Cinco de Mayo really only became a "thing" in the US because beer companies (and liquor industry probably) .......






an excuse to sell booze, Like St Paddy's Day


----------



## Wishbone

GURPS said:


> an excuse to sell booze, Like St Paddy's Day



St. Patricks Day isn't a religious celebration???

Jeeezuz Kriest my whole world is collapsing today!!!


----------



## glhs837

Wishbone said:


> St. Patricks Day isn't a religious celebration???
> 
> Jeeezuz Kriest my whole world is collapsing today!!!



Maybe not the best time to talk about Christmas and Easter, right?


----------



## GURPS

*Vandals Target Trump Golf Course, Cut Down Trees With Chainsaw*

*Vandals Target Trump Golf Course, Cut Down Trees With Chainsaw*


According to the New York Post, on Tuesday morning, vandals climbed the fences at Trump Golf Links at Ferry Point in the Bronx, and used a chainsaw to cut down four massive trees. There's no evidence as of yet that the crime is related to Trump, or if it was simply a random act of property damage.

General Manager Joe Roediger, however, claims a similar tree-cutting occurred in February.

Heat Street adds that in March, environmental activists vandalized another Trump golf course — this time in California — digging the phrase "No More Tigers, No More Woods" into the earth. The activists later told The Washington Post that "repurposing what was once a beautiful stretch of land into a playground for the privileged is an environmental crime in its own right," and that they felt "justified" in their actions.

This is ends-justify-the-means politics, and it's a game the progressive movement has played for a long time. Environmental activists are killing trees and other plant life in order to protest President Trump's "environmental crime."


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Vandals Target Trump Golf Course, Cut Down Trees With Chainsaw*
> 
> 
> According to the New York Post, on Tuesday morning, vandals climbed the fences at Trump Golf Links at Ferry Point in the Bronx, and used a chainsaw to cut down four massive trees. There's no evidence as of yet that the crime is related to Trump, or if it was simply a random act of property damage.
> 
> General Manager Joe Roediger, however, claims a similar tree-cutting occurred in February.
> 
> Heat Street adds that in March, environmental activists vandalized another Trump golf course — this time in California — digging the phrase "No More Tigers, No More Woods" into the earth. The activists later told The Washington Post that "repurposing what was once a beautiful stretch of land into a playground for the privileged is an environmental crime in its own right," and that they felt "justified" in their actions.
> 
> This is ends-justify-the-means politics, and it's a game the progressive movement has played for a long time. Environmental activists are killing trees and other plant life in order to protest President Trump's "environmental crime."




Sounds like a brilliant idea.


----------



## GURPS

*VIOLENT DEMOCRAT Arrested in Tucson After Threatening to Assault and Murder GOP Rep. Martha McSally (Video)*


Tucson.com reported:

The FBI arrested a TUSD employee on suspicion of threatening U.S. Rep. Martha McSally.

FBI agents arrested Steve Martan, 58, in connection with three messages left on the congressional office voicemail on May 2 and May 10, according to a criminal complaint filed May 12 in U.S. District Court in Tucson. Martan is a campus monitor at Miles Exploratory Learning Center in the Tucson Unified School District. He was placed on home assignment and told not to come into work as the district investigates the allegations.


----------



## Wishbone

Read that on my way in this morning. 

Typical Democrat... Mentally unbalanced.


----------



## GURPS

‘White Elitist’ Sofia Coppola Slammed for Winning Prize at Cannes for ‘Rich White Women’ Movie


You would have thought Coppola’s award- for her female-centric remake of 1971 civil war drama The Beguiled which starred Clint Eastwood- would generate widespread applause on social media given the fact she is an outspoken feminist and all the attention paid to the perceived under-representation of women directors at Cannes in recent years.

Not so.  Even though Coppola’s movie stars a host of feminist actresses including Kirsten Dunst, Nicole Kidman and Elle Fanning, she is being slammed for supposedly having made a movie about rich white women.

[clip]

But that’s not good enough for SJWs such as ‘Melonie’ who wrote a comment underneath a Variety article about The Beguiled: “Funny Coppola talks about sexism when her career is the result of nepotism and her movies are usually are about rarified worlds full of rich white people – but keep lying to yourself, Sofia.”

Expect more of all this when The Beguiled is released in cinemas late June.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/whi...nning-director-prize-at-cannes-film-festival/


----------



## GURPS

cannot leave someone alone to be happy, or Heaven Forbid have a differing opinion  .......... 



> *Romeo and Juliet: Popular Feminist Is Getting Blasted for Dating Anti-Social Justice YouTuber*
> 
> But not all is well in paradise. Feminists and members of the social justice community have not taken the relationship well, declaring Green’s personal choices to be a betrayal of the movement. After all, she’s dating the man who created the viral “Ain’t No Rest for the Triggered” music video mocking social justice warriors. They’ve taken to criticizing, and even harassing Green.
> 
> Male feminist ally Steve Shives has published dozens of tweets and a video weighing in on Green’s decision to reach across the political aisle and condemning her for it. Facebook’s “Love Life of an Asian Guy,” an infamously vitriolic male feminist who once blamed white women for “enabling” Stanford rapist Brock Turner, even weighed in to call Green’s dating preferences a betrayal of marginalized people. Never mind the fact that Chris Ray Gun is Puerto Rican.
> 
> Transgender activist and occasional HuffPo writer Zinnia Jones is waging a campaign to sabotage their relationship. Jones said she thinks *“there’s a legitimate case to be made for us trying to push the Laci situation into some kind of breaking point as soon as possible,” because feminist work is more important than Green’s love life*.
> 
> One social justice warrior even declared: “Getting laid is more important than the lives of millions of other people, apparently,” implying that Green’s decision to date someone critical of the social justice movement would somehow endanger lives.



well #### your happiness ....


----------



## GURPS

Hart walked in to Starbucks on East Boulevard in Dilworth on Wednesday morning, wearing a Donald Trump t-shirt. Instead of being greeted with a smile, Kayla said the cashier laughed and her order was labeled with a political message, mocking her support for the president.

"They shouted out build a wall and shoved a drink at me and then all the barisatas in the back started cracking up laughing," said Hart.

The commotion caught the attention of nearby customers.

"I just walked out because everyone was staring," Hart said. 

Hart believes she was bullied for wearing her Donald Trump t-shirt. She immediately emailed Starbucks customer service.


http://www.fox46charlotte.com/news/local-news/261436816-story


----------



## GURPS

> *Several shots fired at truck flying ‘Make America Great Again’ flag on I-465*
> 
> 
> Officers believe the shots were fired from a newer white 4-door Chevrolet Malibu with a Louisiana plate near Emerson Avenue around 4 p.m.
> 
> The victim and a witness informed police that the Malibu pulled up next to the pickup truck, a passenger held a handgun out of the window and then a male fired several shots.
> 
> Police say no one was in injured in the incident.
> 
> The driver of the Malibu was described as a black male around the age of 23. The passenger was described as a light skinned black male with a sleeve tattoo on his right arm.





of course it was 2 POC


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> of course it was 2 POC



Sounds like she's getting rough out there. These people just cannot imagine what might happen if they stir enough trouble to get the Trump half of the nation going.


----------



## SamSpade

I don't get the violence, but I don't equate "disagreement in politics" with "impending doom and insidious evil".
Someone I heard this week - I think it might have been Krauthammer - said something along with what I've always said - these folks who get so much into political sides -
They don't have anything else going - they get deeply into it, because without it they'd have to go back to -- nothing.

I've said something similar - it's supplanted religion in their life. For some people, religion is the demarcation between good and evil.
Heaven - and hell on earth. Your opponents are not people who disagree - they're the enemy. The devil.
Oh you don't CALL them the devil - after all, you don't believe in all that. But you assign the same attitude to them.
Your beliefs - they're dogma - they cannot be questioned. Your leaders - they're saints. They have their foibles, but they're God's anointed.
And they're on a Mission From God.

Of course, no one consciously does this, but the similarities are so striking - if I had any writing chops at all, I could make a mint writing about it.


----------



## Wishbone

SamSpade said:


> Your leaders - they're saints. They have their foibles, but they're God's anointed.
> And they're on a Mission From God.


----------



## SamSpade

Wishbone said:


> .....



I was IN a religious cult for about nine years. I can tell you while some people might dare to ridicule the leaders behind closed doors - 
some of the fanatical considered it borderline blasphemy - and might consider YOU dangerous.

I might answer - dude - I've done their laundry. I've cleaned racing stripes out of their underwear - they're just PEOPLE.

But mocking them was met with *fury*.


----------



## Wishbone

Yeah... I'm convinced the current crop of Democraps would be huffing Hillarys skid marks.


----------



## GURPS

It’s Not Just CNN Trying to Incite Mob Attacks, Either

This is not just an isolated case of people with broad media power attempting to use it to punish people with less. Also the Fourth of July, CNN posted what perhaps they thought was an empowering story: A plus-sized model, Natalie Hage, confronting a “fat-shamer” on a flight, berating him for thinking badly of her because of her weight.

How exactly did this man shame Hage? *He sent private text messages to a friend. That’s it. There was no communication between Hage and her seatmate, nor between the seatmate and anyone else on the flight, nor did the seatmate post anything about Hage publicly.* The same cannot be said for Hage, who appears to have achieved success with the intended goal of posting the confrontation: her 15 minutes.

*Hage took photos of her seatmate’s private text message conversation before takeoff, then filmed her confrontation with him upon landing in order to share the video with her 100,000 social media followers. She berated him, “Don’t ever treat someone like that again.”*

To be clear: the man didn’t treat Hage in any way. He sat next to her, she leaned over and invaded his privacy, and photographed his private communication to share it with the world to amp up her profile and punish him for private actions. In this bizarre universe CNN and “Good Morning America” (who first ran the story) have made Hage, a woman who invaded the privacy of a stranger, into the victim.


http://thefederalist.com/2017/07/05...ditor-created-wrestlemania-gif-trump-tweeted/


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> It’s Not Just CNN Trying to Incite Mob Attacks, Either
> 
> This is not just an isolated case of people with broad media power attempting to use it to punish people with less. Also the Fourth of July, CNN posted what perhaps they thought was an empowering story: A plus-sized model, Natalie Hage, confronting a “fat-shamer” on a flight, berating him for thinking badly of her because of her weight.
> 
> How exactly did this man shame Hage? *He sent private text messages to a friend. That’s it. There was no communication between Hage and her seatmate, nor between the seatmate and anyone else on the flight, nor did the seatmate post anything about Hage publicly.* The same cannot be said for Hage, who appears to have achieved success with the intended goal of posting the confrontation: her 15 minutes.
> 
> *Hage took photos of her seatmate’s private text message conversation before takeoff, then filmed her confrontation with him upon landing in order to share the video with her 100,000 social media followers. She berated him, “Don’t ever treat someone like that again.”*
> 
> To be clear: the man didn’t treat Hage in any way. He sat next to her, she leaned over and invaded his privacy, and photographed his private communication to share it with the world to amp up her profile and punish him for private actions. In this bizarre universe CNN and “Good Morning America” (who first ran the story) have made Hage, a woman who invaded the privacy of a stranger, into the victim.
> 
> 
> http://thefederalist.com/2017/07/05...ditor-created-wrestlemania-gif-trump-tweeted/



I can't believe the guy didn't tell her to go sh1t in her hat.


----------



## GURPS

Besides claiming the Republican Party has become “pro-Putin,” MSNBC host Joy Reid said during a panel discussion that the “alt-right” believes Russian President Vladimir Putin is “advancing white Christianity.”

Reid, the host of “AM Joy,” made her remarks Wednesday on “Deadline: White House,” hosted by Nicolle Wallace, Real Clear Politics said.

Reid said her “old, cold-warrior Reaganite father must be spinning in his grave to know” that the GOP is becoming “Putinite, pro-Putin” at its base.

“And it’s not just the president,” Wallace said. “There are loud voices in conservative media who celebrate [WikiLeaks founder Julian] Assange, who praise just the brute strength of Putin.”

*“That’s right,” Reid said. “And for a lot of reasons, the alt-right — you know, for these sort-of weird, sort-of white nationalist reasons — they feel he’s advancing white Christianity.”*

She said that while “Russia is an adversary of the United States” and “wants to dismantle our influence in Europe,” President Donald Trump “seems to agree that we should have less influence in Europe, that we should detach ourselves from the NATO alliance. That we should even dismantle our own cybersecurity and make ourselves more vulnerable to Russia, make ourselves more vulnerable to their influence.”



*MSNBC host: ‘Alt-right’ believes Vladimir Putin is ‘advancing white Christianity’*


----------



## GURPS

*'My Body, My Choice': Feminist Mom Edits 3YO Daughter's Disney Princess Book. It's Ridiculous.*



A feminist mother who bragged about editing her three-year-old daughter’s Disney princess book in order to smash archaic gender roles, or something, has predictably been praised by fellow feminists.

The lovely edits include rejecting that horrible notion of being kind, promoting abortion, and emasculating Aladdin, along with other silly feel-good feminist nonsense.

Danielle Lindemann, a sociologist who studies — wait for it — gender roles, decided to crank the anti-gender role awareness “up to a whole new level” after her daughter took a liking to a Disney princess-themed book she received as a gift. (The girl must already be suffering from internalized misogyny.)

"The constant inundation with princess stuff drives me crazy," Lindemann told POPSUGAR MOMS. "Because it's basically teaching these little girls that their worth lies in looking nice and hooking up with the right guy. Still. In 2016."

“My daughter wanted to read it over and over, so to prevent my eyes from rolling permanently into the back of my head, I decided to make a few edits,” she whined.

Whatever Lindemann’s contention is with Disney princesses, the pages of the book she publicly edited did not promote the idea to “little girls that their worth lies in looking nice and hooking up with the right guy.” Not even close, actually.


----------



## glhs837

One of the edits was

"A princess likes to dress up..."

...in her medical scrubs when she goes to work as a neurosurgeon.

First comment on the story? 

"A princess likes to dress up..."

...in a full hijab so the religious mob doesn't throw battery acid in her face.


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> "A princess likes to dress up..."
> 
> ...in a full hijab so the religious mob doesn't throw battery acid in her face.





Indeed


----------



## GURPS

ok this was back in 2016 but ....




*Meet The Idiot Who Cancelled His Holiday Party Because Trump Supporters Might Have Come*



The intolerance on the left demonstrated throughout the 2016 presidential election and soon following November 8 has been quite impressive, even by insanely high leftist standards. Triggered by the shocking win of President-elect Donald Trump, Hillary Clinton supporters spiraled into an uncontrollable fit of rage: violent "protests" broke out in big cities; Ivanka Trump was harassed on an airplane while traveling with her three young children; liberal has-beens called for disruptions on Inauguration Day; college Trump voters were shamed by their professors, and the list goes on.

On Sunday, another liberal highlighted the fascistic nature of the left: Dallas resident Henry S. Rosen, writing in the Daily Kos, explained that he canceled his annual post-holiday party because he feared Trump voters, whom he's banned from his house, might attend.

This, of course, was the only rational solution.

Rosen cannot seriously be expected to open his safe-space Dallas home to now-former friends who voted differently than he did. That would be insane...


----------



## Wishbone

GURPS said:


> Rosen cannot seriously be expected to open his safe-space Dallas home to now-former friends who voted differently than he did. That would be insane...



I'd be willing to bet he's got a lot of former friends and tennis partners delighted they have one less crazy to deal with now.


----------



## GURPS

*The Atlantic Claims Monday's Solar Eclipse Is Racist*
Essayist professor says that the solar system has an "implicit bias" against African-Americans



At first glance, the headline, "American Blackout" appears to be an attempt to one-up the Boston Globe, who claimed that the sun, dastardly conservative that it is, was biased towards Trump supporters, since the swath of the country that will witness 100% coverage, is made up, mainly, of counties that went for Trump in the 2016 election.

But no, the essay, penned, unsurprisingly, by a university professor — Alice Ristroph of Brooklyn Law School — insists that the solar system, which itself exhibits signs of "implicit bias," has it out for minorities.

_    On August 21, 2017, a total solar eclipse will arrive mid-morning on the coast of Oregon. It has been dubbed the Great American Eclipse, and along most of its path, there live almost no black people. Presumably, this is not explained by the implicit bias of the solar system._​
I think we can safely presume, yes, that the solar system is not capable of exhibiting either implicit nor explicit biases or, frankly, any preferences whatsoever. But of course, that doesn't mean the solar system itself isn't guilty of, say, "inanimate object privilege."

Ristroph goes on:

_    Oregon, where this begins, is almost entirely white. The 10 percent or so of state residents who do not identify as white are predominantly Latino, American Indian, Alaskan, or Asian. There are very few black Oregonians._​


----------



## hotbikermama40

GURPS said:


> *The Atlantic Claims Monday's Solar Eclipse Is Racist*
> Essayist professor says that the solar system has an "implicit bias" against African-Americans
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance, the headline, "American Blackout" appears to be an attempt to one-up the Boston Globe, who claimed that the sun, dastardly conservative that it is, was biased towards Trump supporters, since the swath of the country that will witness 100% coverage, is made up, mainly, of counties that went for Trump in the 2016 election.
> 
> But no, the essay, penned, unsurprisingly, by a university professor — Alice Ristroph of Brooklyn Law School — insists that the solar system, which itself exhibits signs of "implicit bias," has it out for minorities.
> 
> _    On August 21, 2017, a total solar eclipse will arrive mid-morning on the coast of Oregon. It has been dubbed the Great American Eclipse, and along most of its path, there live almost no black people. Presumably, this is not explained by the implicit bias of the solar system._​
> I think we can safely presume, yes, that the solar system is not capable of exhibiting either implicit nor explicit biases or, frankly, any preferences whatsoever. But of course, that doesn't mean the solar system itself isn't guilty of, say, "inanimate object privilege."
> 
> Ristroph goes on:
> 
> _    Oregon, where this begins, is almost entirely white. The 10 percent or so of state residents who do not identify as white are predominantly Latino, American Indian, Alaskan, or Asian. There are very few black Oregonians._​



That. That is some insanely ridiculous sh*t


----------



## GURPS

hotbikermama40 said:


> That. That is some insanely ridiculous sh*t



Isn't it ...... Racism EVERYWHERE


----------



## GURPS

Tax-payer funded African American studies professor Tyler D. Parry from California State University, Fullerton claims that white people breed racist, “anti-black” dogs to attack and kill black people. Parry suggests to young minds that not only was this going on in the United States three centuries ago, but this ongoing practice was seen as recently as 2014, when racist dogs were used exclusively against black folks during the protests following the death of Michael Brown.

Parry made the comments at an event at the Fullerton Public Library on Tuesday, in which he explained that “racist dog breeding” is a long-standing tradition, occurring for the past three centuries.

“People of African descent were being placed lower on the scales of species than the dogs were,” said the professor.

The African studies professor noted that this sentiment originated from the institution of slavery, but that it is still being “manifested today.”


http://www.dailywire.com/news/3710/...-breed-dogs-attack-black-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## hotbikermama40

GURPS said:


> Isn't it ...... Racism EVERYWHERE



I'm surprised the white crayon is still allowed in a Crayola box


----------



## Lurk

hotbikermama40 said:


> I'm surprised the white crayon is still allowed in a Crayola box


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> *The Atlantic Claims Monday's Solar Eclipse Is Racist*



Here is the piece:
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/08/american-totality-eclipse-race/537318/

To be fair, this crazy person isn't really saying the eclipse is racist...  hang on...



Anyway, she is trying to draw an analogy - darkness (gasp) blotting out the light (double gasp).  In this long rambling horribly boring piece, I *think* she's trying to say that more black people need to move to Nebraska and Oregon; and that metaphorically, the sun is terribly indifferent to human suffering (that bastard).  

The Boston Globe guy, on the other hand, is definitely trying to make the case that the sun is racist.
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...ump-country/Ldd7MhDroW1cdYCwCBoxbO/story.html

These people are freaking bonkers.  But the good news is in the comments - most realize that the writer is bonkers and aren't shy about calling him out.


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> Tax-payer funded African American studies professor Tyler D. Parry from California State University, Fullerton claims that white people breed racist, “anti-black” dogs to attack and kill black people.



And here is that original piece:
https://dailytitan.com/2016/02/prof...cial-history-of-canines-in-the-united-states/

The tortured byzantine method in which these people make their case...good grief.  And again, the good news is in the comments.  The race hustlers are getting so ridiculous that they're losing their audience.


----------



## Lurk

vraiblonde said:


> Here is the piece:
> https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/08/american-totality-eclipse-race/537318/
> 
> To be fair, this crazy person isn't really saying the eclipse is racist...  hang on...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, she is trying to draw an analogy - darkness (gasp) blotting out the light (double gasp).  In this long rambling horribly boring piece, I *think* she's trying to say that more black people need to move to Nebraska and Oregon; and that metaphorically, the sun is terribly indifferent to human suffering (that bastard).
> 
> The Boston Globe guy, on the other hand, is definitely trying to make the case that the sun is racist.
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...ump-country/Ldd7MhDroW1cdYCwCBoxbO/story.html
> 
> These people are freaking bonkers.  But the good news is in the comments - most realize that the writer is bonkers and aren't shy about calling him out.



It appears that, if the Boston Globe guy has any truth, the eclipse is dodging those "always Blue" states like Michigan, Pennsylvania, etc.  You know, all those places Hillary neglected.


----------



## PsyOps

How in the heck did we get here; that even a natural phenomenon has a racial bias?  After Dr. MLK Jr, after the Civil Rights Act of 1964, after electing our first black president - who was supposed to heal the divide - this is where we are... the solar system itself is racist.  The entire universe is biased against 'people of color'.  How do you overcome *that*?

Well, there is no reasoning with this.  When folks have come to believe that the universe itself is racist, you just can't have a rational conversation with that.  I don't know what is causing people to think this way, but with this thinking, there is no healing.  There can't be.  I mean the entire universe is aligned against people of color.


----------



## Wishbone

PsyOps said:


> Well, there is no reasoning with this.  When folks have come to believe that the universe itself is racist, you just can't have a rational conversation with that.  I don't know what is causing people to think this way, but with this thinking, there is no healing.  There can't be.  I mean the entire universe is aligned against people of color.



It is!

Look up at the night sky.  

All that inky blackness and the only thing scientists pay attention to are the little white specks.


----------



## vraiblonde

PsyOps said:


> but with this thinking, there is no healing.



Psy, they don't want healing.  They want war.  Did you see the piece I linked in another thread?
http://www.globalissues.org/article/157/war-propaganda-and-the-media

I didn't get a lot of comment on it in the thread I started, probably because people just like to bitch and moan and not learn anything.


----------



## Wishbone

vraiblonde said:


> Psy, they don't want healing.  They want war.  Did you see the piece I linked in another thread?
> http://www.globalissues.org/article/157/war-propaganda-and-the-media
> 
> I didn't get a lot of comment on it in the thread I started, probably because people just like to bitch and moan and not learn anything.



It wasn't ignored.


----------



## vraiblonde

Wishbone said:


> It wasn't ignored.



I saw your response. I just thought more people would find it interesting.


----------



## PsyOps

Wishbone said:


> It is!
> 
> Look up at the night sky.
> 
> All that inky blackness and the only thing scientists pay attention to are the little white specks.



Nope.  They're very interested in dark matter and black holes.


----------



## Wishbone

PsyOps said:


> Nope.  They're very interested in dark matter and black holes.



And they're always saying Black Holes suck!

Racists!!!


----------



## PsyOps

vraiblonde said:


> Psy, they don't want healing.  They want war.  Did you see the piece I linked in another thread?
> http://www.globalissues.org/article/157/war-propaganda-and-the-media
> 
> I didn't get a lot of comment on it in the thread I started, probably because people just like to bitch and moan and not learn anything.



I don't think I saw it.

But, I've said as much that they don't want healing.  They want perpetual chaos and division.  It's the only way they can get to tearing down our constitution.  I'd also argue that most of these ANTIFA and BLM people don't even know why they're out there committing violence; they just want to be violent for the sake of being violent.

So, you believe we're headed towards war?


----------



## vraiblonde

PsyOps said:


> So, you believe we're headed towards war?



I think the press and politicians are shooting (ha) for that, yes.  The signs are all there.  Read the link I posted.


----------



## Wishbone

Put yourself in their place, Psy.

Imagine how much power you could accumulate in such a short time.

Think back to the U.S. Govt. pre and post Civil War.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Anyway, she is trying to draw an analogy - darkness (gasp) blotting out the light (double gasp).





see if they really wanted to spin it, GOD is trying to punish / scare the neanderthals in the fly over states by blotting out the sun - for 

Voting For Trump


*This Day in History: Christopher Columbus Tricks Native Jamaicans into Giving Him Supplies by Using His Knowledge of an Upcoming Lunar Eclipse*


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> I saw your response. I just thought more people would find it interesting.





I'm still digging through it


----------



## GURPS

PsyOps said:


> Nope.  They're very interested in dark matter and black ho's.





:fixed:


----------



## vraiblonde

Wishbone said:


> Think back to the U.S. Govt. pre and post Civil War.



AND the way the press exacerbated and manipulated the situation.  This is history repeating itself.


----------



## hotbikermama40

vraiblonde said:


> I saw your response. I just thought more people would find it interesting.



I didn't respond...but I found it very interesting. I liked how the author just put it all out there. You had said something to the effect of the piece being a true OP because it addresses why's and how's, not rights and wrongs and I got that right away when I started reading it. Very good read.  It brought some self-awareness up for me, aka things to avoid - like seeing the other side as "bad" and the side I'm on as "good".  That's a hard one!


----------



## GURPS

Bart Knijnenburg is an assistant professor at Clemson University who teaches human-centered computing. And he has declared that every single Republican is "racist scum" and that we should use "any means necessary" to eradicate racism, "violent or non-violent."

In a Facebook post which came to the attention of Campus Reform, Knijenberg declares that everyone who supports President Trump and is a registered Republican is "racist scum." He proceeded to go a step further in the comments section, writing that all Republicans need to "denounce your affiliation, or admit you're a racist."

Naturally, the professor faced pushback in the comments section, but he refused to retract his statement.

"I haven't seen any of them [Republicans] renounce their political affiliation yet," Knijenberg wrote. "In fact, all of them fell in line with Trump once he became president. They selectively criticize him when it is politically convenient to do so, but they don't take any actual, sustained actions."



http://www.dailywire.com/news/20201/clemson-professor-claims-republicans-are-racist-aaron-bandler


----------



## GURPS

Tuffy Tuffington, a 45-year-old artist and designer, created a Facebook event page to promulgate his idea of San Franciscans taking their dogs to Crissy Field for a stroll so the dogs could fertilize the field. He said he was walking his dogs when the idea struck him. He said, “I just had this image of alt-right people stomping around in the poop. It seemed like a little bit of civil disobedience where we didn’t have to engage with them face to face.”

Tuffington’s idea took off; some people excited by the idea responded by stating they would save their dogs’ poop for days, then bring bags of the excrement to the field. The group of volunteers is also planning to meet at the field on Sunday to “clean up the mess and hug each other.”

Other activists plan to confront Patriot Prayer by offering them flowers for their hair. Shannon Bolt, a behavior scientist who works at Crissy Field, told The Guardian that if security keeps the two groups apart, “We will have to offer our Flowers Against Fascism to them symbolically.”

Patriot Prayer has conducted free speech events in the Pacific Northwest. Despite the effort by House Minority leader Nancy Pelosi to label Patriot Prayer a white supremacist hate group, even the notoriously left-wing Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) reportedly does not consider Patriot Prayer to be a hate group. The SPLC reported that at a recent rally, its organizer, Joey Gibson, shouted from the stage, “F*** white supremacists! F*** neo-Nazis! ”




*FULL OF CRAP: San Franciscans Spreading Poop On Field For Planned Right-Wing Rally*


----------



## GURPS

* Will this ‘keep your job’ tweet work for prof who called Harvey flooding ‘instant karma’ for Texas? *






He’d said he was clear in that he was referring to GOP leadership’s lack of preparation for weather events like Harvey, but for a freelance writer, he could have been a little more clear. 

Twitter Screen Caps at the link as Ken Tried desperately walk back his comments


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> * Will this ‘keep your job’ tweet work for prof who called Harvey flooding ‘instant karma’ for Texas? *
> 
> 
> View attachment 119795
> 
> 
> 
> He’d said he was clear in that he was referring to GOP leadership’s lack of preparation for weather events like Harvey, but for a freelance writer, he could have been a little more clear.
> 
> Twitter Screen Caps at the link as Ken Tried desperately walk back his comments



Houston voted overwhelmingly for Hillary.

https://www.nytimes.com/elections/results/texas-president-clinton-trump

So not only is this "professor" vicious, he's stupid.  Way to go, UT, you sure know how to pick 'em.


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> AND the way the press exacerbated and manipulated the situation.  This is history repeating itself.



I believe the book Uncle Tom's Cabin had more to do with starting the Civil War than most anything else.


----------



## GURPS

*Yes, we must talk about Politico’s awful, smug insult to Texans and faith*






Matt Wuerker - Respectfully--- it's making fun of the Secessionist movement. Not at all aimed at all Texans. https://twitter.com/shelbywebb/status/902948462949519360 …


Is Harris County, where the bulk of Harvey damage is taking place, a hotbed of secessionists? Not exactly, no. In the 2016 election, Hillary Clinton beat Donald Trump 54/42 in Harris, and also in hurricane-ravaged Fort Bend, 52/45.

*But that’s not really Wuerker’s only target or even the main one. In his usual sledgehammer style, he includes a Gadsden flag to slam conservatives, Confederate imagery to smear Texans as racists, and then also includes a gratuitous slap at people of faith. It’s a smug, arrogant, and utterly tone-deaf attack on hurricane refugees in the midst of their crisis, exploiting their tragedy to ride his hobby horses all over their pain.*

[clip]

Washington Post analyst Aaron Blake isn’t buying the “secessionist” explanation either:

_    The first problem with the cartoon is it’s crassness. People are still being saved, and it’s making fun of those same people.

    The second problem is the stereotypes. It’s almost a caricature of what you’d expect a liberal cartoonist to draw in response to conservative Texans relying upon the government in their time of crisis. The Confederate flag T-shirt. The Gadsden Flag. The reference to being saved by God (which seems extremely dismissive of Christianity). The Texas secession banner. It’s all kind of … predictable? …

    But the cartoon suggests that normal people who believe in small government should essentially forfeit government help in their time of need — or, at least, that they should suddenly recognize that their belief in smaller government is wrongheaded. It’s all very smug, and it gives extremely short shrift to very complex issues._​


----------



## nutz

GURPS said:


> *Yes, we must talk about Politico’s awful, smug insult to Texans and faith*
> 
> 
> View attachment 119810
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Wuerker - Respectfully--- it's making fun of the Secessionist movement. Not at all aimed at all Texans. https://twitter.com/shelbywebb/status/902948462949519360 …
> 
> 
> Is Harris County, where the bulk of Harvey damage is taking place, a hotbed of secessionists? Not exactly, no. In the 2016 election, Hillary Clinton beat Donald Trump 54/42 in Harris, and also in hurricane-ravaged Fort Bend, 52/45.
> 
> *But that’s not really Wuerker’s only target or even the main one. In his usual sledgehammer style, he includes a Gadsden flag to slam conservatives, Confederate imagery to smear Texans as racists, and then also includes a gratuitous slap at people of faith. It’s a smug, arrogant, and utterly tone-deaf attack on hurricane refugees in the midst of their crisis, exploiting their tragedy to ride his hobby horses all over their pain.*
> 
> [clip]
> 
> Washington Post analyst Aaron Blake isn’t buying the “secessionist” explanation either:
> 
> _    The first problem with the cartoon is it’s crassness. People are still being saved, and it’s making fun of those same people.
> 
> The second problem is the stereotypes. It’s almost a caricature of what you’d expect a liberal cartoonist to draw in response to conservative Texans relying upon the government in their time of crisis. The Confederate flag T-shirt. The Gadsden Flag. The reference to being saved by God (which seems extremely dismissive of Christianity). The Texas secession banner. It’s all kind of … predictable? …
> 
> But the cartoon suggests that normal people who believe in small government should essentially forfeit government help in their time of need — or, at least, that they should suddenly recognize that their belief in smaller government is wrongheaded. It’s all very smug, and it gives extremely short shrift to very complex issues._​



No dark skinned caricatures, so he gets a pass?


----------



## GURPS

*Left-Wing Website Hoped Hurricane Irma Would 'F*ck Up' Trump's Mansion*


Hurricane Irma is massive, killing dozens and destroying homes as it barreled through the Caribbean on its way to Florida.

And that's just how one leftist website would have it. In fact, DeathandTaxes.com, which says it's "for lovers of news, culture, and politics" and "produces some of the best-loved social content on the web," hopes the deadly hurricane does more destruction.

"If it’s any consolation, Hurricane Irma might #### up Trump’s Caribbean mansion," the website wrote on Tuesday, before the storm ripped through St. Martin.

_    The only silver lining is that while Irma ravages the Caribbean, one building at risk is the president’s $16.9 million, 11-bedroom compound on Plum Bay in the French territory St. Martin.

    According to the Washington Post, the estate is named Le Château des Palmiers (“Castle of the Palms”) and sports two villas, a tennis court, marble floors, gold curtains, gold-hued wallpaper, and a two-story master suite. Despite ethics concerns, Trump’s been trying to sell the thing for months and recently cut the price by 40% because nobody is biting. It’s located directly in Irma’s path and will likely get destroyed.

    Just something funny to remember when Mar-a-Lago refuses to provide shelter for displaced Floridians on Friday._​


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Left-Wing Website Hoped Hurricane Irma Would 'F*ck Up' Trump's Mansion*
> 
> 
> Hurricane Irma is massive, killing dozens and destroying homes as it barreled through the Caribbean on its way to Florida.
> 
> And that's just how one leftist website would have it. In fact, DeathandTaxes.com, which says it's "for lovers of news, culture, and politics" and "produces some of the best-loved social content on the web," hopes the deadly hurricane does more destruction.
> 
> "If it’s any consolation, Hurricane Irma might #### up Trump’s Caribbean mansion," the website wrote on Tuesday, before the storm ripped through St. Martin.
> 
> _    The only silver lining is that while Irma ravages the Caribbean, one building at risk is the president’s $16.9 million, 11-bedroom compound on Plum Bay in the French territory St. Martin.
> 
> According to the Washington Post, the estate is named Le Château des Palmiers (“Castle of the Palms”) and sports two villas, a tennis court, marble floors, gold curtains, gold-hued wallpaper, and a two-story master suite. Despite ethics concerns, Trump’s been trying to sell the thing for months and recently cut the price by 40% because nobody is biting. It’s located directly in Irma’s path and will likely get destroyed.
> 
> Just something funny to remember when Mar-a-Lago refuses to provide shelter for displaced Floridians on Friday._​



Those leftists are some stupid people. Trump can't sell it and knocked 40% off in order to sell it ,so the leftists who hate Trump want it destroyed to get back at Trump who probably doesn't care if its destroyed , then he can collect the insurance.


----------



## Wishbone

Hijinx said:


> Those leftists are some stupid people. Trump can't sell it and knocked 40% off in order to sell it ,so the leftists who hate Trump want it destroyed to get back at Trump who probably doesn't care if its destroyed , then he can collect the insurance.



They're not renowned for their intelligence... Just their zeal.


----------



## GURPS

Leftist Blogger Claims Trump's Election Is 'Equally As Disastrous, If Not More More So' Than 9/11



One particular left-wing blogger has such a bad case of Trump Derangement Syndrome that he seriously claimed that President Trump's election is as bad or worse than the 9/11 terror attacks.

Charles Johnson, who runs the far-left Little Green Footballs blog, issued the following disgusting tweet:


[twitter]https://twitter.com/Green_Footballs/status/907340112891129856[/twitter]



Johnson actually used be on the right; his Little Green Footballs blog was one of the key players involved in bringing light to the Rathergate story. He severed ties to the Right in 2009 for a myriad of weird reasons.

It's clear that Johnson is filled with plenty of delusional hate; he would have to be to get to the point where he puts the election of a president on equal footing with one of the worst terror attacks in American history. Words cannot properly convey how disgusting that is.


----------



## GURPS

"So this guy thought it would be a good idea to go into a conference wearing this f***ing hat,” the female student wails. “Look at the kind of sh*t he’s wearing, You know what this represents? This represents genocide — genocide of a bunch of people.”

When Vitale asks for his hat back, because the rules define stealing as a crime, she shoots back, “man, f*** your laws.”

“Do you have any f***ing conscience?” she continues, telling Vitale that his "f***ing freedom of speech is genocide, homeboy. I swear to God I could burn this sh*t. I swear to God I could burn this sh*t.”

[clip]

“F*** your f***ing freedom of speech, boy. F***it. F*** it because your freedom of speech is literally killing a lot of people out there. That’s what it is, because you’re out there wearing hats like these that promote laws and legislations that literally kill and murder in the masses people of color,” she stated.


http://www.dailywire.com/news/21687/watch-university-california-student-steals-maga-emily-zanotti


----------



## Hijinx

It's pretty hard to deal with insanity like this.Half the country has lost it's ever loving mind.


----------



## glhs837

Genocide? Really? Does she have any idea what genocide really looks like? Yet another example of overblown language for effect reducing the impact of those words. I would love to sit down with her and look over some examples of real honest genocide and ask her to produce modern American examples of all the genocide going on.


----------



## Hijinx

glhs837 said:


> Genocide? Really? Does she have any idea what genocide really looks like? Yet another example of overblown language for effect reducing the impact of those words. I would love to sit down with her and look over some examples of real honest genocide and ask her to produce modern American examples of all the genocide going on.



It wouldn't do a bit of good.
She know all about the genocide of Planned Parenthood and is all for it.
If there was a genocide of Trump voters she would lead the killing.

She is a retard. Anyone who jerks the hats off strangers and goes into a rant is insane.


----------



## glhs837

Hijinx said:


> It wouldn't do a bit of good.
> She know all about the genocide of Planned Parenthood and is all for it.
> If there was a genocide of Trump voters she would lead the killing.
> 
> She is a retard. Anyone who jerks the hats off strangers and goes into a rant is insane.



I'm talking the killing fields or the cultural revolution or stalin type stuff.


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> Genocide? Really? Does she have any idea what genocide really looks like?



I'm sure a professor told her in a class somewhere ... a few hundred killings by white cops = black genocide 

but hey lets ignore the B on B killings that far out strip the other metrics - because ya know White Cops Are Racist


----------



## GURPS

*Watch: Coffee shop worker slices up singer’s Confederate flag cap right in front of him*


One Molten Java coffee shop employee apparently couldn’t take the sight of a Confederate flag baseball cap inside the Bethel, Connecticut, coffee shop any longer — so she did something about it.

A video camera capturing Stan Weston’s performance last Thursday also caught the moment when a Molten Java employee walked right up to stage area in the middle of a song, began slicing up his baseball cap with a knife and then tossed a piece of the cap at him.

[clip]

Police arrived on the scene but soon departed after the employee in question agreed to apologize and give Weston $20 for the hat, police spokesman Capt. Steven Pugner told the paper.

Molten Java owner Wendy Cahill told the News-Times on Friday she hadn’t spoken the employee but said her actions were “wrong.”

“If they had a verbal conversation about the hat, I would have supported her,” Cahill added to the paper. “The sentiment I agree with, but not her actions. Everyone is welcome here, but they have to be willing to engage in civil discourse.”


----------



## Hijinx

People have gone crazy. Absolutely nuts. It's going to be a rough year.


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> People have gone crazy. Absolutely nuts. It's going to be a rough *4 years*.





:fixed:


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> :fixed:



You mean a rough 8 years. If only 4 for Trump then another 4 for Pence.


----------



## GURPS

The video is no longer available on YouTube, but the words cited (“You’re not safe…. We need to make racists scared”) do indicate a terrorist intent.   

_    Vitale was informed by campus police that the new evidence raises it to a felony theft charge. Speaking to The College Fix on Monday, Vitale said he wanted to take a stand.

    “I do want to send a message,” Vitale said. “I am not vindictive, I am not vengeful, but people especially in my generation need to realize you can’t do things like this because you don’t like what someone is saying or wearing.”

    “Free speech is under attack on campus,” he added. “As cliche as it sounds, the facts of our laws and our Constitution … don’t care about what you feel. For millennials everywhere who believe their feelings give them the right to step on the rights of others — you are sadly misguided. That is not the real world.”_​
Like any bully, Masias is shocked and outraged that her victim dares to fight back and cries out that she is the real victim. Even more comically, her supporters are demanding the university and the taxpayers fund her living costs:

_    Edith Macias’ friends have responded by rallying to her defense, demanding that the college protect her from any charges and even “pay for alternate housing accommodations for Macias and their family while simultaneously covering their current housing costs in order to keep them safe from threats of harm.”

    As the statement implies, Macias identifies with the pronouns “they/them.”_​

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog...ho_stole_maga_hat_to_face_justice_system.html


----------



## GURPS

Two videos went viral last week, showing a University of Washington student named Edith Macias rip a “Make America Great Again” (MAGA) hat off the head of fellow student Matthew Vitale. Macias ran off to the student life offices with the hat, but not before sharing this exchange with Vitale:

_    Vitale: “This is mine. You do not get to take other people’s property that is legally theirs in this county.”

    Macias: “Man, f— your laws.”

    Vitale: “I have a freedom of speech to wear this hat.”

    Macias: “Your f—ing freedom of speech is genocide, homeboy! Is that what you are trying to represent?”_​

When it became clear that campus staff wanted to return the hat to Vitale, Macias was upset. *“Oh my God, you’re going to keep letting him wear it? That just shows how the f*** UCR [University of California, Riverside] is and the education system. It’s geared to benefit white people, white people, not me. In the premises of the university I deal with microaggressions on the daily, as do other people of color and you have people out there wearing hats like those, y’all don’t say s*** about it. Make America Great Again? Really? Lynches, mass genocides, mass deportations. Constant killings, and y’all are just gonna shut the f*** up?”*

It’s important to note at this point that Vitale is half-Nicaraguan, and when he tells Macias, *this she tells him that doesn’t matter, because he appears to be a white man, and is privileged. In a time when mislabeling people and silencing them is considered hate speech and a microaggression, it’s telling that Macias erases Vitale’s race and ethnicity.*

During an interview, Vitale said, “My hope for this is that people in my generation will wake up to the idea of free speech. *Too many people in my generation believe that their feelings supersede everything, even the law.* This country was founded on the ideas of individual rights. No one can take those rights away because they’re endowed by God, not the government or one’s peers. I’d like to see basic respect return to this country. We don’t have to agree on everything, but the one thing I hope all Americans can come to agree on is that everyone should (and does) have the right to speak their mind uninterrupted.”



*Student Who Stole MAGA Hat, Saying ‘Freedom Of Speech Is Genocide,’ Could Face Felony Charge*


----------



## GURPS

*EVENT: Leftists Plan To 'Scream Helplessly At The Sky On The Anniversary' Of Trump's Election*


To commemorate the anniversary of President Trump winning bigly over his bragadocious rival Hillary Clinton last November, leftists have the best plan ever to ensure the MAGA man gets to live another four years behind those big, beautiful White House walls: scream like banshees up to the sky in hopes the political gods will hear their cries of pain and strike lightning upon their orange ogre.

According to a Facebook invite from Julia Helene and Johanna Schulman, residents of Boston are invited to drag their Trump-weary selves over to Boston Common for a good old-fashioned session of exhaling exorbitant amounts of CO2 into the atmosphere at unfriendly decibel-levels to accomplish absolutely nothing. Basically, what leftists do all day long.

Titled "Scream helplessly at the sky on the anniversary of the election," the event reportedly has 4.400 pledged attendees with another 33,000 interested. "Come express your anger at the current state of democracy, and scream helplessly at the sky!" the description reads.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *EVENT: Leftists Plan To 'Scream Helplessly At The Sky On The Anniversary' Of Trump's Election*
> 
> 
> To commemorate the anniversary of President Trump winning bigly over his bragadocious rival Hillary Clinton last November, leftists have the best plan ever to ensure the MAGA man gets to live another four years behind those big, beautiful White House walls: scream like banshees up to the sky in hopes the political gods will hear their cries of pain and strike lightning upon their orange ogre.
> 
> According to a Facebook invite from Julia Helene and Johanna Schulman, residents of Boston are invited to drag their Trump-weary selves over to Boston Common for a good old-fashioned session of exhaling exorbitant amounts of CO2 into the atmosphere at unfriendly decibel-levels to accomplish absolutely nothing. Basically, what leftists do all day long.
> 
> Titled "Scream helplessly at the sky on the anniversary of the election," the event reportedly has 4.400 pledged attendees with another 33,000 interested. "Come express your anger at the current state of democracy, and scream helplessly at the sky!" the description reads.



If they do it at night---that's called barking at the moon.


----------



## stgislander

I hope someone takes video.  That's some Must-See-TV right there.


----------



## glhs837

Hijinx said:


> If they do it at night---that's called barking at the moon.



And thank you for that musical interlude....


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> *EVENT: Leftists Plan To 'Scream Helplessly At The Sky On The Anniversary' Of Trump's Election*



  Please please please let there be video of this!


----------



## GURPS

Earlier this month a group of a few dozen University of Oregon students shouted down the University’s President, Michael Schill, as he attempted to deliver his state-of-the-university speech. Today the NY Times published a piece in which Schill suggests students shouting down speech are adopting some fascist language and tactics even as they claim to be protesting fascism.

_    Armed with a megaphone and raised fists, the protesters shouted about the university’s rising tuition, a perceived corporatization of public higher education and my support for free speech on campus — a stance they said perpetuated “fascism and white supremacy.”…

    It is…ironic that they would associate fascism with the university during a protest in which they limit discourse. One of the students who stormed the stage during my talk told the news media to “expect resistance to anyone who opposes us.” That is awfully close to the language and practices of those the students say they vehemently oppose.

    Fundamentally, fascism is about the smothering of dissent. Every university in the country has history classes that dig into fascist political movements and examine them along very clear-eyed lines. Fascist regimes rose to power by attacking free speech, threatening violence against those who opposed them, and using fear and the threat of retaliation to intimidate dissenters._​
In other words, the behavior of the students has something in common with actual fascists. Schill goes on to say that he personally finds their claims (that UofO perpetuates fascism) offensive because members of his extended family were murdered by fascists during the Holocaust. But he is quick to add that he would never attempt to silence their speech even though he finds it offensive. Schill’s problem is with students who don’t extend the same respect to his speech or that of others.

*University of Oregon President: These far-left protesters don’t seem to understand fascism*


----------



## GURPS

"Now the statue is bleeding," the group said. "We did not make it bleed. It is bloody at its very foundation. This is not an act of vandalism. It is a work of public art and an act of applied art criticism. We have no intent to damage a mere statue. *The true damage lies with patriarchy, white supremacy, and settler-colonialism embodied by the statue."*

The group described the attack as an attempt at "kickstarting" the statue's removal, according to Gothamist. *The vandalism doesn't appear to have jump started anything, except perhaps Donald Trump's sense of purpose; the President predicted that removing Confederate Memorials wouldn't satisfy activists, and that the effort would inevitably lead to calls to topple other monuments, like this one of Teddy Roosevelt.*

The attack comes just days after a separate New York "anti-fascist" and "anti-colonialist" group complained to the museum that the Teddy Roosevelt statue was "racist" because the statue depicts the former President flanked by two men: a Native American and an indigenous African.

The statue is supposed to symbolize Roosevelt's adventurous history; the former president began the Natural History Museum, essentially, in his home, compiling the first bits of the collection from items he obtained while traveling the world.

*But the group "Decolonize This Place," says its a symbol of "white supremacy" and "colonialism," because they claim Roosevelt espoused racial hierarchies and aided in foreign wars, and wants the statue removed.* On Columbus Day, a group of about 200 people protested outside the museum and threw a tarp over Roosevelt's memorial. They sent a follow up letter, asking the museum to remove the statue and apologize to those it offended.


*Vandals Attack Teddy Roosevelt Statue At The American Museum of Natural History*


----------



## vraiblonde

The cops and city governments should have nipped that #### in the bud.  It's like a screaming child - if you spank their ass and set them down, they'll stop acting like that.  If you give in to their fits, they'll ratchet up.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> The cops and city governments should have nipped that #### in the bud.  It's like a screaming child - *if you spank their ass and set them down, they'll stop acting like that.  If you give in to their fits, they'll ratchet up.*



Which is why I'm patiently waiting for a world class smackdown to occur on the entire Progtard Army AND their Masters.


----------



## Hijinx

Kyle said:


> Which is why I'm patiently waiting for a world class smackdown to occur on the entire Progtard Army AND their Masters.



These things do not occur on their own.
These kids have something driving them.
Where are they getting these fascist ideas?
IMO it is being taught by their liberal professors in the colleges.

Wherever they are getting it, it is destructive to our country.
The idea that we are right and no one has a right to any ideas but us is somehow  being passed on to these (WTH are they) kids., liberals?

Who is feeding them this sh1t and why?
America better wake up. We are being torn apart by this crap.
Is there some power behind it?
Some conspiracy to brainwash our youth into destroying us from the inside.
Or is it all simply coincidental?


----------



## littlelady

GURPS said:


> *EVENT: Leftists Plan To 'Scream Helplessly At The Sky On The Anniversary' Of Trump's Election*
> 
> 
> To commemorate the anniversary of President Trump winning bigly over his bragadocious rival Hillary Clinton last November, leftists have the best plan ever to ensure the MAGA man gets to live another four years behind those big, beautiful White House walls: scream like banshees up to the sky in hopes the political gods will hear their cries of pain and strike lightning upon their orange ogre.
> 
> According to a Facebook invite from Julia Helene and Johanna Schulman, residents of Boston are invited to drag their Trump-weary selves over to Boston Common for a good old-fashioned session of exhaling exorbitant amounts of CO2 into the atmosphere at unfriendly decibel-levels to accomplish absolutely nothing. Basically, what leftists do all day long.
> 
> Titled "Scream helplessly at the sky on the anniversary of the election," the event reportedly has 4.400 pledged attendees with another 33,000 interested. "Come express your anger at the current state of democracy, and scream helplessly at the sky!" the description reads.



Well, today is the day that the Leftists were going to scream helplessly at the sky because of Trump.  Did y’all hear anything?  I didn’t.  :crickets:

I guess because they scream every day, they were just too tired.  :shrug: Poor babies.


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> Please please please let there be video of this!



https://www.pscp.tv/BuzzFeedNews/1yoKMMOjDQOKQ

go fast , its buzzfeed live


----------



## littlelady

glhs837 said:


> https://www.pscp.tv/BuzzFeedNews/1yoKMMOjDQOKQ
> 
> go fast , its buzzfeed live



Thanks, ghls!  Great entertainment while I finish up the laundry.  And, I love the live comment feed!  

Ok. A couple things.  Why are they helplessly screaming; helpless being the keyword there.  And, what are they saying, actually?  That they don’t believe in the voting process, and Trump was elected fair and square? I think they just like to identify as bohemians, and get out and play their bongos, and be artsy; or something like that.  Go home, and write a resume.

The feed flies by, but the one that caught my eye was ‘Happy MAJA day!’  Love it!

And, the fact that the Left is acting out so much like children do, let’s me know how close America was to the brink of no return.  And, do people know that George Washington was not the first choice for prez?  Politics have never changed from the beginning. Here...


https://www.aol.com/article/2014/11...nt-of-the-united-states-john-hanson/20999380/


----------



## GURPS

*Leftists PANIC Over The Possibility Of Having To Spend Thanksgiving With Trump-Supporting Family*


Thanksgiving is right around the corner, which means its time to start preparing for forced interactions with family members that you never see and probably don't like — and leftists are in a panic at the mere thought of having to spend one meal in the same room as relatives who might have voted for Donald Trump.

Last year at this time, the Obama Administration was issuing memo after memo to Democrats, explaining to everyone from Millennials to union members, how to lecture on the topic of — err . . . make the case for — universal health care, while you had a captive audience gathered around the Thanksgiving turkey. The "talking points" ran the gamut from "obnoxiously out of touch" to "downright insulting to people who actually pay taxes."

But this year, the same crowd is issuing survival guides for social justice warriors whose extended dinner table treatises failed to convince their blood relatives to select Hillary Clinton over Donald Trump.

Because, apparently, it's simply not enough to just suck it up and stay silent on the subject of politics when in potentially mixed company, so that everyone enjoys a national holiday devoted to eating, shopping and football, like true Americans or, in the alternative, just cook your own turkey TV dinner in the microwave before sitting down to a solo Samantha Bee marathon.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Leftists PANIC Over The Possibility Of Having To Spend Thanksgiving With Trump-Supporting Family*
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving is right around the corner, which means its time to start preparing for forced interactions with family members that you never see and probably don't like — and leftists are in a panic at the mere thought of having to spend one meal in the same room as relatives who might have voted for Donald Trump.
> 
> Last year at this time, the Obama Administration was issuing memo after memo to Democrats, explaining to everyone from Millennials to union members, how to lecture on the topic of — err . . . make the case for — universal health care, while you had a captive audience gathered around the Thanksgiving turkey. The "talking points" ran the gamut from "obnoxiously out of touch" to "downright insulting to people who actually pay taxes."
> 
> But this year, the same crowd is issuing survival guides for social justice warriors whose extended dinner table treatises failed to convince their blood relatives to select Hillary Clinton over Donald Trump.
> 
> Because, apparently, it's simply not enough to just suck it up and stay silent on the subject of politics when in potentially mixed company, so that everyone enjoys a national holiday devoted to eating, shopping and football, like true Americans or, in the alternative, just cook your own turkey TV dinner in the microwave before sitting down to a solo Samantha Bee marathon.



I do have some relatives that I do not bring up politics with, but I find it pretty easy to speak about something else.
If they insist on talking politics i don't hesitate to light them up.


----------



## GURPS

*NYT Op-Ed: I'm Teaching My Black Child Not To Be Friends With White Kids Because Of Trump*

On Saturday, The New York Times ran yet another execrable op-ed, this time from Professor Ekow Yankah of the Benjamin N. Cardozo School of Law at Yeshiva University. This op-ed argued that black children should not be friends with white children, and that their parents ought to warn them off of such relationships. This assuredly makes things awkward at Yeshiva University, a Jewish school.

The piece begins with Yankah’s oldest son, who is 4, talking about his friends:

My oldest son, wrestling with a 4-year-old’s happy struggles, is trying to clarify how many people can be his best friend. “My best friends are you and Mama and my brother and …” But even a child’s joy is not immune to this ominous political period. This summer’s images of violence in Charlottesville, Va., prompted an array of questions. “Some people hate others because they are different,” I offer, lamely. A childish but distinct panic enters his voice. “But I’m not different.” It is impossible to convey the mixture of heartbreak and fear I feel for him. Donald Trump’s election has made it clear that I will teach my boys the lesson generations old, one that I for the most part nearly escaped. I will teach them to be cautious, I will teach them suspicion, and I will teach them distrust. Much sooner than I thought I would, I will have to discuss with my boys whether they can truly be friends with white people.


-=----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yankah is no academic slouch. He has degrees from the University of Michigan, Columbia University and Oxford University, but appears to fall prey to a sort-of Trump derangement syndrome that's befallen plenty of academics over the last year. Indeed, it's Trump — and Trump's supporters — that Yankah blames for forcing him to self-impose segregation.

Yankah claims that those who voted for Trump "are practiced at purposeful blindness,“ and "have watched racial pornography, describing black America as pathological," and that:

_Only white people can cordon off Mr. Trump’s political meaning, ignore the “unpleasantness” from a position of safety. His election and the year that has followed have fixed the awful thought in my mind too familiar to black Americans: “You can’t trust these people.”_​
But that's not all. Although Yankah could probably find plenty of ideological allies among white leftists, he believes that the probability of encountering someone who believes differently from him is far too high, so long as he and his children continue to interact with anyone of a different race. So despite their best efforts, those who vote Democrat are among Yankah's enumerated enemies.


http://www.dailywire.com/news/23482/shocking-new-york-times-op-ed-suggests-children-emily-zanotti


----------



## Hijinx

White people do not need to teach racism to their kids.
It takes a while for them to catch on--especially with the BS they get in college.
But once they get out in real life and see who comes to work late and then doesn't do much while they are there, but get promoteds ahead of them because of Black quota's and black preference they learn pretty fast.


----------



## littlelady

Hijinx said:


> White people do not need to teach racism to their kids.
> It takes a while for them to catch on--especially with the BS they get in college.
> But once they get out in real life and see who comes to work late and then doesn't do much while they are there, but get promoteds ahead of them because of Black quota's and black preference they learn pretty fast.



This is one of my biggest issues on this forum and elsewhere when I talk to people.  I was raised in the south during that whole upheaval with civil rights.  My parents always taught me to not be racist.  They were teaching me this before the whole upheaval started.  This is how I see the current racist issue.  The hypocritical libprogs have reversed the whole upheaval on the people that accepted segregation a long time ago.  I hate libprogs, and they need to be called out for their hypocrisy.  Thank you, Obama.  I, always, wonder if Obama idolized LBJ.  He seems to be a follower of the guy behind the assassination of Kennedy.  Yeah, it goes back that far, and beyond.  One world order and all.  Don’t forget that Obama stopped speaking about his white part of the family after he was elected the first time.  Hypocrisy at its finest.  

Also, want to add this bing search...

https://www.bing.com/search?q=hanni...-21&sk=&cvid=31357DDB5E6C4E58B3F1F4F5EA0F1E90


----------



## GURPS

A UC Riverside student who stole a peer’s Make America Great Again hat off his head and refused to give it back now faces steep legal consequences.

A criminal complaint provided to The College Fix by the Riverside County District Attorney’s Office states that Edith Macias has been charged with one misdemeanor count of grand theft for the September 27 incident.

The next court date on the matter is slated for March, and the maximum penalty Macias faces if convicted as currently charged is one year in county jail, a spokesman for the DA’s office told The Fix.

The charge was filed after UC Riverside student Matthew Vitale, the student who had his Make America Great Again hat stolen from off his head, decided to press criminal theft charges against Macias.

According to the declaration in support of an arrest warrant, Macias told the officer who responded to the incident that the reason she swiped the hat was because it represented “genocide of a bunch of people.”

“She stated she wanted to burn the hat because of what it represented,” it states.


*Student who stole MAGA hat faces up to one year in jail after DA files charge*


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> A UC Riverside student who stole a peer’s Make America Great Again hat off his head and refused to give it back now faces steep legal consequences.
> 
> A criminal complaint provided to The College Fix by the Riverside County District Attorney’s Office states that Edith Macias has been charged with one misdemeanor count of grand theft for the September 27 incident.
> 
> The next court date on the matter is slated for March, and the maximum penalty Macias faces if convicted as currently charged is one year in county jail, a spokesman for the DA’s office told The Fix.
> 
> The charge was filed after UC Riverside student Matthew Vitale, the student who had his Make America Great Again hat stolen from off his head, decided to press criminal theft charges against Macias.
> 
> According to the declaration in support of an arrest warrant, Macias told the officer who responded to the incident that the reason she swiped the hat was because it represented “genocide of a bunch of people.”
> 
> “She stated she wanted to burn the hat because of what it represented,” it states.
> 
> 
> *Student who stole MAGA hat faces up to one year in jail after DA files charge*





Ma feels > Your rights


----------



## Hijinx

One misdemeanor count of Grand theft?
A baseball hat is grand theft.

Come on now. Of course an apology could solve the whole problem and charges could be withdrawn.
But: This idiot is probably about as smart as Lavar Bell who is too stupid to thank Trump for keeping his son out of a Chinese prison for ten years.


----------



## GURPS

Ettus decided to speak as Bannon and his bouncers exited the elevator on the 12th floor. She explained, “*I couldn’t resist saying*, ‘I hope you get what you deserve.’ Bannon turned around, then one of his bodyguards made a motion like he was going to pounce on me. He had both hands out, like he was going to come at me and grab me, then another Bannon bodyguard held him back.”


https://pagesix.com/2017/11/21/author-gets-in-tiff-with-steve-bannons-security-in-elevator/




Progressives just cannot help giving you THEIR Opinion asked for or not


----------



## glhs837

Reminds me of the Cope Pink nutjobs who were screaming at Cheney and his wife as the entered a charity event.


----------



## GURPS

> *Indiana nurse sparks fury after tweeting that 'white women raise terrorist, rapist, racist, killer sons' and says 'every one should be sacrificed to the wolves'*
> 
> _    Indiana University Health employee Taiyesha Baker sparks public outcry
> She tweeted white women raise sons that tend to be 'killers and 'rapists'
> The nurse added 'every son you had should be sacrificed to the wolves. B****'
> IU Health HR is investigating the situation and the authenticity of the posts_​
> 
> 
> It read: 'Every white woman raises a detriment to society when they raise a son. Someone with the HIGHEST propensity to be a terrorist, rapist, racist, killer, and domestic violence all star.'
> 
> 'Historically every son you had should be sacrificed to the wolves. B****.'
> 
> The explicit and angry rant isn't being taken lightly given it is one of the largest hospital systems in the nation.
> 
> An IU Health spokesman confirmed that Baker is a registered nurse, but refused to reveal the hospital she is currently employed at.
> 
> 'IU Health is aware of several troubling posts on social media which appear to be from a recently hired IU Health employee,' the hospital said in a statement.
> 
> 'Our HR department continues to investigate the situation and the authenticity of the posts. During the investigation, that employee (who does not work at Riley Hospital for Children) will have no access to patient care.'





Yeah That is a Nurse I want Overseeing My Charts   .........


----------



## GURPS

> *Mom Demands School Stop Reading SLEEPING BEAUTY Because It Promotes 'Inappropriate Behavior'*
> 
> 
> A mom in the U.K. is calling on primary schools there to drop the fairy tale "Sleeping Beauty" from the curriculum because, she says, the story promotes sexual assault.
> 
> According to The Chronicle, Sarah Hall, who hails from Northumberland Park in Britain, has launched a one-woman crusade against the popular story which features a handsome prince waking Sleeping Beauty — or Princess Aurora, in the Disney version — from a decades-long slumber with "true love's kiss."
> 
> Hall told the paper that she was reading the book to her six-year-old son when she realized that Sleeping Beauty's story wasn't romantic, it was downright terrifying. Since Sleeping Beauty is asleep and, therefore, can't consent to what Hall considers a "sexual" touch, the prince is, in effect, sexually assaulting the dozing damsel to the great delight of the fantasy kingdom.
> 
> That, Hall says, teaches boys that it's fine to sexually assault an unconscious woman.
> 
> “I think it’s a specific issue in the Sleeping Beauty story about sexual behaviour and consent," Hall told the Chronicle. “It’s about saying is this still relevant, is it appropriate?”
> 
> “In today’s society, it isn’t appropriate — my son is only six, he absorbs everything he sees, and it isn’t as if I can turn it into a constructive conversation," Hall added.





Well So Much For That Story ... 

Beauty Sleeps forever 
[If I Recall The Story Correctly] 

Only A Kiss Will Wake Her ?


----------



## Lurk

GURPS said:


> Only A Tongue Kiss Will Wake Her ?



Well, Al Franken is suiting up for that task as we speak.

EDITED: For accuracy.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> Ettus decided to speak as Bannon and his bouncers exited the elevator on the 12th floor. She explained, “*I couldn’t resist saying*, ‘I hope you get what you deserve.’ Bannon turned around, then one of his bodyguards made a motion like he was going to pounce on me. He had both hands out, like he was going to come at me and grab me, then another Bannon bodyguard held him back.”
> 
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2017/11/21/author-gets-in-tiff-with-steve-bannons-security-in-elevator/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives just cannot help giving you THEIR Opinion asked for or not



 It seems apparent to me that she stalked Bannon. She laid in wait for him in the lobby so she could confront him.
A 5' 2" woman can easily be a danger, especially a nutcase who lays in wait to  spring themselves on their victim

IMO she wanted one of the bodyguards to assault her. More than likely that was the plan.


----------



## glhs837

> That, Hall says, teaches boys that it's fine to sexually assault an unconscious woman.



Really? Who ever thought that about this story? You teach your kids, with the help of stories. But yes, if they have been asleep for 100 years, it's fine to plant one on them. But it has to be 100 years..... Jebus Xmas.


----------



## Hijinx

Cinderella has to go to. Obviously she was trying to get away when she lost her slipper, the prince was after her to date rape her.


----------



## glhs837

Hijinx said:


> Cinderella has to go to. Obviously she was trying to get away when she lost her slipper, the prince was after her to date rape her.



Yep, stalked her using his privilege

And of course Three Blind Mice, the ADA prohibits the depiction of the disabled as you know, being disabled.....


----------



## Hijinx

glhs837 said:


> Yep, stalked her using his privilege
> 
> And of course Three Blind Mice, the ADA prohibits the depiction of the disabled as you know, being disabled.....



Jack an Jill went up the hill,
 They each had a quarter
When Jill came down
She had fifty cents

Do you think she went up for water?


----------



## glhs837

Hijinx said:


> Jack an Jill went up the hill,
> They each had a quarter
> When Jill came down
> She had fifty cents
> 
> Do you think she went up for water?



Well, something got wet, anyway....


----------



## vraiblonde

Lurk said:


> Well, Al Franken is suiting up for that task as we speak.



"We said KISS HER, Al, not grope her boobs!"


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> "We said KISS HER, Al, not grope her boobs!"



In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> "We said KISS HER, Al, not grope her boobs!"





*Franken: 'I'm Someone Who Hugs People.' Hugs Their Butts With His Hands?*


Over the weekend, Senator Al Franken (D-MN), who has been hit by a bevy of allegations that his hands have wandered to unapproved portions of female anatomy at events ranging from rallies to state fairs, stated that he would “never intentionally” grab women’s behinds. Instead, he said, “I’m someone who, you know, hugs people. I’ve learned from these stories that in some of these encounters I have crossed the line for some women.”

It’s not the hugging that Franken’s getting slammed for, of course. It’s his hands hugging women’s asses. But we’ve seen a wide variety of such defenses from prominent politicians of late. Alabama Senate Republican candidate Roy Moore originally stated that while he didn’t normally date underage women, he did ask their mothers. Rep. John Conyers (D-MI) said he denied the allegations – but there were settlement documents, and he admits the settlement. The key for most politicians has become denial – not coming clean and apologizing, but denying allegations, knowing that partisan hacks on both sides will glom onto such denials as an excuse not to condemn members of their own parties.


----------



## vraiblonde

Unfortunately my Twitter and FB feeds were filled with these sad souls.


----------



## GURPS

Or For ####s Sake  .....




Well at least Trump won't give the Queen a bunch of DVD's she cannot watch 

[Thanks Obama]


----------



## GURPS

*Leftists Mock Conservatives Over Steinle Verdict: 'Racist Righties'*

"Racist righties who were all quiet when that woman was killed in Charlottesville by a white supremacist." 


According to the Left, the acquittal of Jose Ines Garcia Zarate, 45, is perfect poetic justice for the acquittals in the deaths of Michael Brown, Trayvon Martin, Tamir Rice and other African Americans killed tragically by police.

As the hashtag #BoycottSanFrancisco began to trend, SJW's quickly welcomed conservatives to get a taste of their own medicine:


[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/keithboykin/status/936588719703851008?[/TWITTER]


----------



## GURPS

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/IvankaTrump/status/945682617042636805?[/TWITTER]


In the very far distance, clearly unbeknownst to the Kushners, a boater was flying a Confederate flag. The flag, of course, has for years been interpreted as a symbol of hate and racism for many, but it appeared the Kushners had no idea the flag was even there.

Huffington Post writer Ashley Feinberg zoomed in on the image so her followers could see what the naked eye would typically miss.

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/ashleyfeinberg/status/945693143101591558[/TWITTER]




Feinberg was far from the only person to point out the Confederate flag that happened to be flying in the background.

Walter Shaub, who served as a director of the Office of Government Ethics under President Barack Obama, openly surmised it was a “dogwhistle” to white nationalists.



*Ivanka Shares Photo of Husband and Son, Confederate Flag Spotted in the Background Ignites Fury*


----------



## GURPS

While interviewing Michael Wolff about his book “Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House,” Matthews compared Trump’s children to Uday and Qusay Hussein.

"Reince Priebus and Steve Bannon had an enormous amount of — they were polarized, let's say, in the early months of the administration, and they actually came together," Wolff said. "I think that they became quite good friends because they understood…this was an entirely anomalous situation that they had found themselves in, and it was coming apart."

"I guess when you're dealing with Uday and Qusay every day, you do find common purposes," Matthews responded about Priebus and Bannon’s relationship to his son-in-law, Jared Kushner.

As NewsBuster's managing editor Curtis Houck noted, this is not the first time that Matthews has compared members of the Trump family to the Husseins. This is at least the sixth such comparison in the last year.


https://www.dailywire.com/news/2560...ws-compares-trumps-family-child-ryan-saavedra


----------



## GURPS

On Saturday night in the Hell’s Kitchen area of Manhattan, an apparent Antifa supporter, 30, beat up and choked a 56-year-old Trump supporter attending a right-wing event.

Roughly 80 protesters rallied at the event; according to police, the alleged assailant, David Campbell, followed the victim after he left the FREQ nightclub in Hell’s Kitchen, where the event “A Night for Freedom” was being held. Campbell allegedly punched and choked the victim so aggressively that the victim stopped breathing; his pulse became faint as well.

One witness, Ali Thomas, told The New York Daily News, “I saw him hit the old man. One hit. He swung hard. He hit him hard. The old man's head hit the curb.” Police attested that first responders had to perform CPR on the victim who regained consciousness when he was in the ambulance.

According to The New York Post, police said Campbell, who carried a can of mace, also attempted to put a headlock on the officer arresting him. Campbell was charged with strangulation, multiple counts of assault, resisting arrest, loitering, criminal possession of a weapon, and obstruction of government administration as well as attempted assault and attempted criminal obstruction of breathing for his actions with the officer.



https://www.dailywire.com/news/26270/alleged-antifa-supporter-30-beats-and-chokes-trump-hank-berrien


----------



## stgislander

That's a lot of charges.  They should throw in hate crime too for good measure.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> That's a lot of charges.  They should throw in hate crime too for good measure.



naa its a white guy


----------



## GURPS

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/PrisonPlanet/status/963121860262223877[/TWITTER]



*Former HuffPo Writer Says Trump Jr.'s Wife Hospitalized For 'Coke Binge'*


----------



## glhs837

Bah, it's satire, of course.......


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> Bah, it's satire, of course.......



Of Course It IS  .... :facepalm:


----------



## Hijinx

stgislander said:


> That's a lot of charges.  They should throw in hate crime too for good measure.



Doesn't matter he won't get over 10 days for some misdemeanor he will plead to.


----------



## GURPS

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/laurenduca/status/966342438460805120[/TWITTER]

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/laurenduca/status/966346702465708038[/TWITTER]

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/laurenduca/status/902674827957469185[/TWITTER]

*Feminist Writer Rips Billy Graham: 'Have Fun In Hell, B***h'*


----------



## Hijinx

Anyone who hates Billy Graham has some serious problems mentally.
I had to look her up. She writes for Teen Vogue, a magazine I never heard of, but one which is targeted at teens I suppose.
When you have a person this filled with hate writing for Teens.

Is it any wonder our youth is so phucked up?


----------



## GURPS

Singleton wanted to clarify that in the following transcript, she misspoke, saying “against abortion” rather than “for abortion.” The transcript of the exchange will reflect that:

_    ACTIVIST: Let’s go. What’s your name? What’s your name? What’s your name?

    SINGLETON: Yeah, you can’t get super close in someone’s face.

    ACTIVIST: What’s your name? You’re in my face.

    SINGLETON: No, you walked up to me. That’s actually harassment. You have to back up.

    ACTIVIST: This whole thing is harassment. You putting photos of dead people, genocide victims is harassment.

    SINGLETON: You can’t be in my face like this.

    SINGLETON: [Activist backs up a bit] Thank you.

    ACTIVIST: Look at this f***ed up haircut. J**** g***** c*****, you need some biotin. Holy s***.

    SINGLETON: That’s a good argument for abortion.

    ACTIVIST: Your hairline looks like a tsunami warning. I feel like I have to get to f***ing higher ground. It’s so g***** receded.

    SINGLETON: Wow.

    ACTIVIST: J****, and look at you, [turns to anti-abortion volunteer] ankle deep in your own f***ing gene pool. That’s f***ing amazing. But you’re still out here; you’re still kicking.

    SINGLETON: Is this your scientific argument for abortion?

    ACTIVIST: Look at those. Look that those. They have a “preborn lives matter [sweatshirt],” f***ing white, but they have a photo of a black person being f***ing lynched on the other side of this.

    SINGLETON: Yeah, ‘cause society thinks preborn lives don’t matter. So that’s what I’m bringing attention to.

    ACTIVIST: That is so f***ing funny. You think that abortion compares to being lynched? Wow.

    SINGLETON: Yeah, it’s human beings we’re talking about.

    ACTIVIST: That’s really interesting, ugly.

    SINGLETON: See, this is what happens when you don’t have an argument. You just resort to –

    ACTIVIST: This is what happens when you’re an ugly, inbred piece of s***. Look at that.

    SINGLETON: Wow. Thank you. Thanks for proving our point_​.



https://www.dailywire.com/news/28021/watch-pro-abortion-activist-harasses-pro-life-frank-camp


----------



## GURPS

On Wednesday, a woman who has been the Texas chapter leader of Moms Demand Action for Gun Sense in America was charged with disorderly conduct after allegedly accosting two teenage girls at a cookie store and yelling profanities at them because they were wearing Trump T-shirts.

The Harris County Precinct One Constable's Office filed a class C misdemeanor charge against West University Place Councilwoman Kellye Burke. The girls were waiting at Tiny's Milk and Cookies in West U on Saturday to purchase cookies for younger girls at their nearby church, with one of the girls wearing a T-shirt reading "Trump: Make America Great Again.”

The father of one of the girls stated, "A tall, short-haired blond woman came up to them and screamed, 'Grab em by the p**** girls!'"

The father said that the girls attempted to treat it as a joke, but . . .

"Then, she yells it again!" the father said. "At that point the girls were getting kind of scared, and then the woman starts, you know, going, 'MAGA! MAGA! MAGA!' while shaking her fist."

As the girls left, one of them noticed that Burke allegedly took a picture of her.


https://www.dailywire.com/news/29124/moms-demand-action-leader-charged-after-screaming-hank-berrien


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> West University Place Councilwoman Kellye Burke.



Good grief.


----------



## glhs837

> "I have repeatedly apologized for the bad judgment I used and making the statement I did, but I do not believe repeating the words of the President of the United States is a crime. However, I will apologize again on behalf of myself, the President of the United States and all the media outlets who repeated his words both electronically and in print."



this is NOT an apology.


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> this is NOT an apology.



Nor is it even acknowledging what she did.

"I'm sorry your President is such a terrible Cheeto head that I have to accost strangers and scream at them!"


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Nor is it even acknowledging what she did.
> 
> "I'm sorry your President is such a terrible Cheeto head that I have to accost strangers and scream at them!"



Rabid dog.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> Rabid dog.


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


>



I can't be sure she is rabid, but she is obviously insane.
Suppose I screamed and every black person I saw wearing an Obama shirt or with an Obama sticker on their car./

fact is I go out of my way to avoid idiots.


----------



## Kyle

Hijinx said:


> fact is I go out of my way to avoid idiots.



That will make SappTranStar very sad.


----------



## GURPS

Cheesecake Factory employees allegedly verbally attacked Eugenior Joseph, 22, and reportedly made threatening gestures toward him because he was a black man wearing a "Make America Great Again" hat, according to multiple witnesses interviewed by The Daily Wire.

Joseph says that The Cheesecake Factory has not reached out to him and did not apologize to him in person after the alleged incident happened.

Shortly after this report was published, The Cheesecake Factory announced that "the individuals involved in the incident have been suspended pending the results of our investigation."


https://www.dailywire.com/news/30634/cheesecake-factory-responds-attack-black-trump-ryan-saavedra




Progressives Just Cannot Control Themselves ...


----------



## GURPS

> In videos posted to social media, Lahren is seen being cursed out by restaurant customers who call her a "b****," "racist" and a "c***." In a proudly-posted video, one woman throws a drink on the 25-year-old as she exits the establishment.
> 
> One man, being cheered on, spewed the following at Lahren: "F*** that b****. F*** this h**. Racist ass b****. Why you even out here? Get this b**** out of here. F*** that b****."
> 
> The woman who posted the video captioned the post, "Whoever the guy is that cussed her out, I hope you're having an amazing day."
> 
> Lahren responded to the attack on Tuesday night, writing on Twitter, "I appreciate the words of support- even from those who normally dislike me. Free speech is a gift- no need to resort to that kind of attack." Lahren added that she will be discussing the incident on Fox News' "Fox & Friends" on Wednesday morning.
> 
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/3096...rink-thrown-her-verbally-amanda-prestigiacomo





*Trump And The Woman Who Hates Him The Most Come To The Defense Of Tomi Lahren*

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/kathygriffin/status/999098091356721155[/TWITTER]




> *WATCH: Tomi Lahren Gives Perfect Response To Being Attacked At Restaurant*
> 
> 
> "We were just enjoying brunch after I did a show the night before," Lahren told "Fox & Friends." "Unfortunately, there was a group of people around my age that thought it would be funny to throw water at me and then start chanting profanity. And, again, it's something that I'm not used to but really disheartening."
> 
> Lahren noted that when one of the people threw water at her, it hit her mom, too. "This was something that was embarrassing for me and embarrassing for my family," she said. "At the end of the day, I'm a person too, and I do get humiliated and embarrassed, just like anyone else. But I'm tough; my family's tough. We can handle it."
> 
> "I think that those who threw the water and that were plotting and laughing about it, wanted to get their 15 minutes of fame by making a video of me. I think, looking back, those are the people that are going to be embarrassed by their actions. I think their parents raised them better."
> 
> She continued: "And, furthermore, you don't have to like me, you don't have to agree with my political opinions, *but you don't have the right to throw things at me. Is that the point we've gotten in this country, where you can't agree with someone civilly without resorting to something like that?* It's really disheartening, but, again, I'm tough; I can handle it. There are those out there that might not have as thick as skin, and that's the people that I worry about."






nope, progressives vandalize your home, stalk congressmen at base ball fields


----------



## vraiblonde

The restaurant where Tomi was attacked is UNION Restaurant on Hennepin Ave.  

Phone: 612-455-6690
E-mail: info@unionmpls.com

https://www.facebook.com/UNIONRooftop/

https://twitter.com/unionmpls

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...s-Union_Restaurant-Minneapolis_Minnesota.html

https://www.yelp.com/biz/union-rooftop-minneapolis-2

Why should they be held accountable?  Because this altercation went on for several minutes without one single employee stepping in to stop it.  I can only believe that UNION thinks it's okay for their customers to be attacked over politics.  Tomi needs to sue the #### out of that place and press charges against the woman who threw the water.

So sick of these ####ing people.


----------



## GURPS

A video of the confrontation, taken by progressive activist Timothy Heberlein of Organize Florida, shows several people shouting down Bondi as she leaves the theater escorted by law enforcement after seeing Won't You Be My Neighbor.

"What would Mister Rogers think about you and your legacy in Florida? Taking away health insurance from people with pre-existing conditions, Pam Bondi!" Maria José Chapa, a left-wing organizer, screamed at Bondi. "Shame on you!"

Another heckler yelled: "You're a horrible person!"

Whitney Ray, a spokeswoman for Bondi, told the Tampa Bay Times that the video shared on social media showed only a small portion of what actually happened.

"The video they are choosing to share is of the least aggressive portion of the attack that transpired after police arrived to control the scene. What they are not sharing publicly are several previous encounters involving large men getting in the Attorney General's face, spitting and blocking her exit," Ray said.


https://www.dailywire.com/news/3222...spitting-lefty-protesters-hound-ryan-saavedra


----------



## GURPS

A group of protesters confronted Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell on Bardstown Road in Louisville Saturday, calling out "Abolish ICE," before adding they know where he lives.

McConnell was out to lunch with Kentucky's outgoing House Majority Floor Leader Jonathan Shell, who was upset in his May primary. Shell confirmed the two had lunch, calling the protesters "a small group of extremists."

The interaction was captured on video and shared with Courier Journal. 

In it, someone asks McConnell, "Where are the children? Where are the babies, Mitch?" — an apparent reference to the separation of children from families at the southern U.S. border.


https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...ted-louisville-protesters-saturday/765610002/


----------



## GURPS

Yet what distinguishes the Trump era’s turbulence is the sheer number of his deputies — many of them largely anonymous before his inauguration — who have become the focus of planned and sometimes spontaneous public fury.

“Better be better!” a stranger shouted at Stephen Miller, a senior Trump adviser and the architect of his zero-tolerance immigration policy, as he walked through Dupont Circle a few months ago. Miller’s visage subsequently appeared on “Wanted” posters someone placed on lampposts ringing his City Center apartment building.

One night, after Miller ordered $80 of takeout sushi from a restaurant near his apartment, a bartender followed him into the street and shouted, “Stephen!” When Miller turned around, the bartender raised both middle fingers and cursed at him, according to an account Miller has shared with White House colleagues.

Outraged, Miller threw the sushi away, he later told his colleagues.

On Saturday, as Stephen K. Bannon, Trump’s former strategist, browsed at an antiquarian bookstore in Richmond, a woman in the shop called him a “piece of trash.” The woman left after Nick Cooke, owner of Black Swan Books, told her he would call the police.

“We are a bookshop. Bookshops are all about ideas and tolerating different opinions and not about verbally assaulting somebody, which is what was happening,” Cooke told the Richmond Times-Dispatch, which first reported the incident.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.d771cfa4666d


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.d771cfa4666d



Sorry, no WashPo for me.  They won't let me see their stories without paying for a subscription.  And I have no intention of giving them one dime of my money.


----------



## GURPS

Far-left activists that belong to Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's Democratic Socialists of America (DSA) harassed Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell on Saturday and threatened him, yelling, *"We know where you live, Mitch!"*

In the video, the activists yelled repeatedly at McConnell as he tried to make it to his vehicle after having lunch with "Kentucky's outgoing House Majority Floor Leader Jonathan Shell, who was upset in his May primary," The Courier-Journal reported.

The video was shared by the Louisville DSA chapter, who wrote: "A group of Louisville residents, including several @DemSocialists members, had a message for Mitch McConnell as he left a local restaurant today. Powerful people like Mitch deserve no peace while they enable the imprisonment of babies in concentration camps. #AbolishICE"


https://www.dailywire.com/news/32751/watch-ocasio-cortezs-party-threatens-mcconnell-we-ryan-saavedra


----------



## glhs837

Now they do say that they have no idea who the person who yelled about knowing where he lives was. They say he's not a member. Of course, the public harassment vs right to walk about the streets thing is getting out of hand.


----------



## Lurk

glhs837 said:


> Now they do say that they have no idea who the person who yelled about knowing where he lives was. They say he's not a member. Of course, the public harassment vs right to walk about the streets thing is getting out of hand.



The hecklers and demonstrators must be funded by someone.  Else, why are they not a work or school where normal Americans can be found.  These groups (you know, the ones who come into town on charters buses) come in with ready made signs and chants.


----------



## Grumpy

Lurk said:


> Else, why are they not a work



Work?


----------



## GURPS

Lurk said:


> The hecklers and demonstrators must be funded by someone.  Else, why are they not a work or school where normal Americans can be found.  These groups (you know, the ones who come into town on charters buses) come in with ready made signs and chants.





American Bridge Pays Progs to follow 'the opposition' about with video cameras 


I'd be looking at Soro Open Society Foundation.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Work?




Exactly.


----------



## GURPS

A belligerent left-wing activist was caught on camera going on a bizarre rant during the "Unite the Right" rally in Washington, D.C. on Sunday, claiming that President Donald Trump has "kidnapped" America and that the Russians may kill Special Counsel Robert Mueller using poison.

In a profanity-filled rant, an alleged member of "Refuse Fascism" stood in Freedom Plaza and ranted about how Americans needed to save themselves from the Trump administration.

"No one is going to save us but us, we America, Americans, our country, we are in an abusive relationship with a man who has kidnapped us!" the activist continued. "And the only way anyone gets out of an abusive relationship is you get the f--- up when you are ready and get the f--- out!"

The leftist then claimed that there might not be a chance to vote out Republicans this November because Trump wants to declare "martial law" and wants to prevent people from voting.


https://www.dailywire.com/news/34402/watch-leftist-activist-goes-unhinged-rant-unite-ryan-saavedra


----------



## GURPS

*Leftists Bully Mexican Restaurant That Served Jeff Sessions, Force It Off Social Media*


Leftists, angry at Attorney General Jeff Sessions, bullied a Houston-area Mexican restaurant off social media and forced its owner to apologize after the mob learned the eatery had served Sessions dinner during his visit to the city last week.

The executive chef of El Tiempo, a popular Tex-Mex restaurant in the Houston area, took a photo with Sessions when the Attorney General happened into his restaurant during his trip to Houston. The restaurant's social media manager, apparently unaware of the depth and breath of leftist rage online, innocently posted the photo to social media with a caption that said it was an "honor" to serve Sessions.

And that's when the trouble began, according to local media in Houston.

"The social media backlash was instant, with some even calling for a boycott of the restaurant. Those speaking out against the photo say Sessions' stance on immigration is the issue," Click 2 Houston reports. Worse still, leftists couldn't believe that a Mexican restaurant was openly embracing Trump's attorney general, the figure behind the administration's crackdown on illegal immigration.

"A lot of these restaurants hire undocumented people, they hire immigrants to work, to take these long shifts, to serve people with a smile on their face, and you have this man, Jeff Sessions, who, consequentially, before visiting El Tiempo blamed a lot of the U.S. crime, a lot of the U.S. ills on immigrants. So you can't have it both ways. You can't be hypocritical and say, 'I don't like immigrants but I like what they contribute to the U.S. through their food and their culture,'" a "community activist" told local reporters.

The leftist fury became so intense, and the rhetoric so violent, that the restaurant pulled down its social media profiles, owner Roland Lorenzo told a local ABC affiliate.


----------



## GURPS

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/DavidKlion/status/1056579561624952834[/TWITTER]

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/DavidKlion/status/1056581300361052165[/TWITTER]

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/DavidKlion/status/1056581828377825280[/TWITTER]

[TWITTER]https://twitter.com/DavidKlion/status/1056582452435660800[/TWITTER]





https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/...isturbing-thread-about-punishing-republicans/


----------



## mAlice

https://www.chicksonright.com/blog/...eQpxfdvn3LjqIphq4nwPmrZHYB8r6ZbemtcN3JzFfXNIs


----------



## GURPS

Sen. Kevin Parker (D-Brooklyn) instructed New York State Republican Deputy Communications Director Candice Giove to "Kill yourself!" after she allegedly exposed Parker appearing to misuse a parking placard.

"_ got to the bottom of this. The placard is assigned to @SenatorParker," Giove tweeted. "However, the license plate # on the placard does not match the vehicle. So he either used it in another car or gave it to someone to use, both of which are not permitted."


https://www.dailywire.com/news/39468/shock-democrat-senator-urges-republican-aide-kill-ryan-saavedra




*Parker's horrifying remark comes after he "attracted attention late last month when he proposed a bill that would require those seeking a firearm permit to consent to having their social-media accounts searched for objectionable content," the Democrat & Chronicle reported. "The bill would require gun-seekers to turn over their passwords to key accounts to police, if necessary. If approved, up to three years of Facebook, Instagram, Snapchat and Twitter posts and one year of search-engine history would be open to scrutiny."*


   WTF_


----------



## glhs837

Best response, from a gent named Walter Shraub........




> Point of order, Senator. It’s customary after apologizing for telling someone to kill herself that one lays off the social media attacks for a while. Or, if that’s not possible, to delete one’s account.


----------



## Hijinx

mAlice said:


> https://www.chicksonright.com/blog/...eQpxfdvn3LjqIphq4nwPmrZHYB8r6ZbemtcN3JzFfXNIs



Well Old Beto helped his father in law.

BFD

That gives him more points with Democrats.
Pelosi passed laws to help their 17 million dollar investment in Star Kist Tuna in Samoa.
maxine water was up on ethics charges for helping her husband in his banking affairs.

Who else has lined their pockets with laws made in conflict of their interest


----------



## GURPS

https://www.dailywire.com/news/46598/female-sports-reporter-explodes-pr-wearing-maga-hank-berrien


----------



## Hijinx

So she yells at a guy in a MAGA hat, but doesn't understand how people can be so hateful.

Physician heal thyself.


----------



## Yooper

Hijinx said:


> So she yells at a guy in a MAGA hat, but doesn't understand how people can be so hateful.
> 
> Physician heal thyself.


I wonder if she's related to Huma Abedin's ex(?) husband? That would explain quite a bit, actually.

P.S. Of course, the easy joke here is that it takes a weiner to recognize a prick....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS

Unhinged Prog Games Urinalist [journalist] Stalks Critics Mom


----------



## GURPS

JOURNALIST ANDY NGO POSTS VIDEO OF POSSIBLE ANTIFA MEMBER ALLEGEDLY ASSAULTING HIM AND STEALING HIS PHONE


Journalist Andy Ngo posted a video on Twitter of a man he claimed to recognize from “Antifa rallies” allegedly assaulting him and stealing his phone.

“Was just assaulted & had my phone stolen at @24hourfitness Hollywood Portland by someone I recognize at Antifa rallies,” Ngo wrote via Twitter. “He first dumped liquid on me then stole my phone. Reporting to @PortlandPolice. I don’t know his identity & gym wouldn’t tell me. They got my phone back.”




> Was just assaulted & had my phone stolen at @24hourfitness Hollywood Portland by someone I recognize at Antifa rallies. He first dumped liquid on me then stole my phone. Reporting to @PortlandPolice. I don’t know his identity & gym wouldn’t tell me. They got my phone back. pic.twitter.com/51GaBS7gZW
> — Andy Ngo (@MrAndyNgo) May 7, 2019


----------



## GURPS

“I have a very severe case of what’s called Trump Derangement Syndrome,” the woman said by way of introduction, but added “I have a frustration also with the Democratic party, so this is more of a comment than maybe a question.”

She said that she would “like to see the party and every candidate come out with a very simple message” regarding Trump: “He won the election by 70,000 votes in Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, and Michigan, he won it because he had help by the Russians, he refuses to do anything to stop that, he’s failing in carrying out the most basic function to uphold the Constitution, he is not defending our national security, he has no interest in doing it, I don’t want to live in a country run by *Vladimir Putin*, I don’t think anybody in the country should want that, I don’t understand why millions of people don’t get that message, and I think every candidate needs to pound that message home again and again and again.”

“He is an illegitimate president in my mind,” she added. “That’s it. I think all the talk about impeachment and what the Democrats should do, that’s fine, it’s theoretical at this point. Let them investigate, let them subpoena, let them go to the Supreme Court, he’s illegitimate. and my biggest fear is that he’s going to do it again with the help of Vlad, his best pal, and we’re going to be stuck for six more years of this guy. And that is terrifying. It’s terrifying.”









						Joe Biden to Woman Who Says Trump is ‘An Illegitimate President’: ‘I Absolutely Agree’
					

Joe Biden joked with a woman who described herself as having a "very severe case of Trump Derangement Syndrome," asking her "Would you be my vice-presidential running mate?"




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## This_person

GURPS said:


> “I have a very severe case of what’s called Trump Derangement Syndrome,”



Everything after this was invalidated by her understanding she's insane.


----------



## GURPS

This_person said:


> Everything after this was invalidated by her understanding she's insane.




WMAL palyed this clip while I was driving to the DMV   ....  she's    


the larger point is* BIDEN AGREED WITH HER* what does that make him ?


----------



## CPUSA

GURPS said:


> WMAL palyed this clip while I was driving to the DMV   ....  she's
> 
> 
> the larger point is* BIDEN AGREED WITH HER* what does that make him ?


Not just Biden, but also the other 8 crazies attending this "Town Hall" event...


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> the larger point is* BIDEN AGREED WITH HER* what does that make him ?



It makes him a crappy politician who will say and do anything to get elected.  But we knew that.


----------



## BernieP

Hijinx said:


> Well Old Beto helped his father in law.
> 
> BFD
> 
> That gives him more points with Democrats.
> Pelosi passed laws to help their 17 million dollar investment in Star Kist Tuna in Samoa.
> maxine water was up on ethics charges for helping her husband in his banking affairs.
> 
> Who else has lined their pockets with laws made in conflict of their interest


it would be a very long list of members of the house and senate.


----------



## Toxick

GURPS said:


> the larger point is* BIDEN AGREED WITH HER* what does that make him ?




A doddering old ****?


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> It makes him a crappy politician who will say and do anything to get elected.  But we knew that.



Everything after politician was extra words.....


----------



## vraiblonde

Children are not safe from these psychotics:


----------



## GURPS

“I can’t believe it that you people think that you need your p**** needs protection,” an elderly pro-abortion activist said to Centofante. “You’re wrong! You’re wrong and you’re the wrong gender to be wrong!”

“Alright, ‘pro-life Barbie,’ walk the f*** away! We’re done,” a middle-aged pro-abort chimed in.

“What about Rev. Jesse Jackson?” Centofante calmly asked the women, referring to Mr. Jackson being conceived in rape.

“He’s alive!” shouted back the elderly woman.

The other activist yelled, “Because his mother had a choice! She had a choice! Bye, Barbie! Bye!”

“So, she should have had the choice to kill him?” questioned Centofante.

That didn’t go over well, either. The elderly woman exploded: “F** you! F** you! F*** you!”

Centofante, still perfectly calm, again suggested, “Let’s talk.”

“No I don’t wanna talk!” the elderly pro-abort screamed.

The middle-aged protester trieed to separate the elderly woman from Centofante’s face, telling her, “You know what? You’ve already done this, it’s my turn now. Okay, I got this.”

“Let’s talk,” the undeterred pro-life said. “When does life begin?”

Ever so rationally, the elderly woman exploded again: “F** you! F** you! F** you! F** you! F** you and the rest of you f**ing ignorant b****es!”


 



https://www.dailywire.com/news/4749...eminists-berate-pro-life-amanda-prestigiacomo 


the only 'argument' pro aborts have is F u ck you    


*WATCH: Feminist Repeatedly Punches Pro-Lifer In The Face On Campus. She's Been Charged With Assault.*

In a video posted by Created Equal, one of the male team members of the pro-life group is approached by a female student. “Did you put these [signs] up?” the feminist asks the pro-lifer. When he responds in the affirmative, the woman attacks him, punching him repeatedly in the face and kicking him.

 





and physical violence


----------



## vraiblonde

This is why I laugh straight in the face of anyone who dares suggest that Trump "incites violence".  These people are so strung out that they default to physical attacks and intimidation.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> This is why I laugh straight in the face of anyone who dares suggest that Trump "incites violence".  These people are so strung out that they default to physical attacks and intimidation.



Leftism is a mental disorder.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> These people are so strung out that they default to physical attacks and intimidation.




it shows Progressives cannot win on facts

Abortion is MURDER pure and simple - wrapped in euphemisms and platitudes

IMHO


if you plainly ask people are you ok with mothers murdering their unborn child a majority are going to freak out and say NO
but if you ask are you OK with a Abortion that scrapes away a few cells that is way more palatable
so naturally Progressives freak out and get violent


they don't reminded they might have to answer to a higher power then themselves
Their conscientious might bother them for murder of unborn children


----------



## vraiblonde

Good grief









						Woman Brutally Stabs Herself Because She's 'Tired of Trump Being President'
					

In an apparent case of Trump Derangement Syndrome, a Florida woman stabbed herself in the stomach because she was tired of living in Trump's America.




					pluralist.com
				




_*A Florida woman stabbed herself in the stomach multiple times over the weekend because she was tired of living in President Donald Trump’s America, police said.  *_


----------



## GURPS

Well at least she tried ... the dude that set himself on fire suceeded


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> Well at least she tried ... the dude that set himself on fire suceeded



Better luck next time.


----------



## glhs837

Whats terribly funny is that this is a self inflicted wound, this TDS. All the "In the Age of Trump" talk, as if this really is the end times, and a thousand lesser expressions that reinforce the notion that this time we live in is somehow different, and the rules of normal behavior dont apply. All of this ecourages TDS and amplifies it. I see it in a million articles and it alway amazes me. Seems there is not any field of huan endevour that cannot ve made to sound as if Trump has sullied it. 

"Butterflies, even now in these terrible times, the butterflies fly....... but Trump still looms large over them."


----------



## NextJen

vraiblonde said:


> _*A Florida woman stabbed herself in the stomach multiple times over the weekend because she was tired of living in President Donald Trump’s America, police said. *_



President Trump should send her a get well card.


----------



## glhs837

NextJen said:


> President Trump should send her a get well card.




Your concepts interest me, amd I would like to suscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Yooper

GURPS said:


> Well at least she tried ...


Participation trophy eligible?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS

Yooper said:


> Participation trophy eligible?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)





Buy her a set of Ginsu Knives


----------



## RoseRed

NextJen said:


> President Trump should send her a get well card.


And a balloon!


----------



## Yooper

RoseRed said:


> And a balloon!


Nice!

I thought maybe a MAGA hat. (Also, a color match.)

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed

Yooper said:


> Nice!
> 
> I thought maybe a MAGA hat. (Also, a color match.)
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Splendid idea!


----------



## GURPS

Retweeting FAKED Headlines

 






Real Headline:






 







Real Headline







 

 

 

https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/...es-lefties-are-pushing-to-discredit-andy-ngo/


----------



## Yooper

GURPS said:


> https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/...es-lefties-are-pushing-to-discredit-andy-ngo/


I went to Ms Heying's Twitter feed. Simply brilliant.

Thanks, GURPs, for the post and pointer.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS

Yooper said:


> Thanks, GURPs, for the post and pointer.




You are welcome  .....  but MY posts are called Propaganda


----------



## GURPS

StClair says in the video that she went to the facility to voice her support for law enforcement and for our country, a voice of opposition to the protesters in attendance. She was quickly met with a mob of radical left-wingers who screamed at the conservative and called her a “f*ing b**” and a “white supremacist.” In a moment caught on video, one of the protesters oddly started pole-dancing on a stop sign, too.

The video opens with an angry woman in a shirt that says “Free Them!!!” clapping and screaming.

“I don’t give a f*!” she repeatedly yells while furiously clapping her hands together in the conservative woman’s face. “You’re a f*ing b**! You’re a f*ing b***! Privileged a* b**, get the f* out of here! Now!”

“F*** the troops,” a male protester says directly into StClair’s cellphone camera lens.

The video then cuts to StClair standing alone. “I’m here at the Aurora ICE facility where protesters decided to take down the American flag and put a Mexican flag in its place,” she says. “I’m appalled that politicians like Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez have prompted this behavior and have disrespected our country, our law, and our law enforcement. I’m here to show support for our law enforcement, our country, and everything that our flag stands for. God bless America and God bless our law enforcement.”

https://www.dailywire.com/news/4956...protester-loses-her-mind-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## RoseRed

GURPS said:


> StClair says in the video that she went to the facility to voice her support for law enforcement and for our country, a voice of opposition to the protesters in attendance. She was quickly met with a mob of radical left-wingers who screamed at the conservative and called her a “f*ing b**” and a “white supremacist.” In a moment caught on video, one of the protesters oddly started pole-dancing on a stop sign, too.
> 
> The video opens with an angry woman in a shirt that says “Free Them!!!” clapping and screaming.
> 
> “I don’t give a f*!” she repeatedly yells while furiously clapping her hands together in the conservative woman’s face. “You’re a f*ing b*! You’re a f*_ing b***_*! Privileged a* b**, get the f* out of here! Now!”
> 
> “F*** the troops,” a male protester says directly into StClair’s cellphone camera lens.
> 
> The video then cuts to StClair standing alone. “I’m here at the Aurora ICE facility where protesters decided to take down the American flag and put a Mexican flag in its place,” she says. “I’m appalled that politicians like Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez have prompted this behavior and have disrespected our country, our law, and our law enforcement. I’m here to show support for our law enforcement, our country, and everything that our flag stands for. God bless America and God bless our law enforcement.”
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/4956...protester-loses-her-mind-amanda-prestigiacomo


That purple dress.


----------



## GURPS

RoseRed said:


> That purple dress.




 


Right


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> Right



That purple dress defines the whole group.
If mental hospitals were still open the whole bunch belongs in one.


----------



## PrchJrkr

It's scary to think that these types of "people" are  really out there. I can't imagine my embarrassment if one of my children acted that way in public, or private for that matter. There must be something in the water or they've just come from the dispensary and scored some of the good sheet. Nobody acts like that naturally, JMHO.


----------



## GURPS

*My new landlord is a psycho liberal (pls send help)*


----------



## GURPS

We don’t know who Stirling Morris is, apart from the fact that he’s verified (with just above 1,000 followers) and what we know from his very woke Twitter bio: he’s a dad, a feminist, a GunSense reform advocate, an LGBTQ supporter and a global citizen.

We also know he’s going viral with his tweet about MAGA hats and the people who wear them. We’ve already been assured by Alyssa Milano and others that the red MAGA hat is the new white Klan hood, but we guess that wasn’t demonization enough.








https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/201...-will-ruin-you-because-the-planet-is-on-fire/


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> We don’t know who Stirling Morris is, apart from the fact that he’s verified (with just above 1,000 followers) and what we know from his very woke Twitter bio: he’s a dad, a feminist, a GunSense reform advocate, an LGBTQ supporter and a global citizen.
> 
> We also know he’s going viral with his tweet about MAGA hats and the people who wear them. We’ve already been assured by Alyssa Milano and others that the red MAGA hat is the new white Klan hood, but we guess that wasn’t demonization enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/201...-will-ruin-you-because-the-planet-is-on-fire/


When Mr. Stirling Morris says that to me I will smile and go away laughing.

My hat has done it's job and pissed off another idiot liberal.


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/201...-will-ruin-you-because-the-planet-is-on-fire/








That prompted Logan, who says he is a “primarily political YouTuber and also a graphic designer by trade” who was born in Rand, West Virginia, grew up in Southeastern Virginia, and now lives in Tennessee, to shut her down with gusto, firing back, “Please, miss white lady, tell me what my interests are? Because I'm just some slow black guy and I don't know any better, right?”


 


https://www.dailywire.com/news/50797/white-feminist-dad-ill-say-f-you-maga-hat-wearers-hank-berrien


----------



## GURPS

*Couple Arrested After Driving Kids With Trump Flags on Their Bicycles Off The Road Shouting ‘Y’all Scared, Just Like Your President’*


Kyren Gregory Perry-Jones, 23, and Cailyn Marie Smith, 18, were arrested after evidence of the attack on the boys, who are twins, was posted to Snapchat.



> “Y’all scared, just like your president … America is not great, (expletive),” Smith could allegedly be heard saying on a Snapchat video obtained by police, according to a report from NWI.


Perry-Jones was also heard asking one of the boys if he was a Trump fan in the video, which the boy responded that he was.

NWI reports: “Snapchat video obtained by police shows the Malibu, driven by Perry-Jones, swerve the wheels sharply ‘as if he saw the boys and wanted to hit them with the vehicle’ while yelling ‘Y’all better get home,’ court records state.”


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...houting-yall-scared-just-like-your-president/


----------



## Hijinx

Just shows everyone how crazy people who don't like Trump are.

Vote for the Crook the Commie, Liawatha, or the Male wife.

Are you sh*tting me?    You have to be a retard to vote Democrat for this bunch of Educated morons.


----------



## GURPS

*Pioneer City County Museum Director: ‘I hope every single one . . . that votes republican, dies today’*







During voting for primary elections on Super Tuesday, director Melonnie Hicks made a post to her personal Facebook page that reads, “I hope every single one of you pieces of s*** that votes republican, dies today.”

A screenshot of the post has since gone viral, getting thousands of shares from across the country.

Hicks posted an apology to her personal Facebook a few hours after the original post, but both posts have since been removed.

It’s unknown if Hicks is still serving as director of the museum. The phone has been ringing with no answer all day, and there is no longer a Pioneer City County Museum page on Facebook.


----------



## GURPS

*‘You Simply Do Not Care About Us’: Neighbors Allegedly Write Letter Singling Out Neighbor For Trump Yard Sign*

“Thank you for proudly and prominently displaying your signs of political support! These symbols make it impossible for us to ignore how you truly feel about us as your neighbors,” said the handwritten note, which was signed “your neighbors who dare to be different.”



The letter continued, “They make abundantly clear to those of us who are women, people of color, immigrants and those who may worship or love differently than you that you simply do not care about us at all.”

[clip]

“P.S. If you believe yourself to be a Christian (which we assume is also likely) thank you for further proving that you do not hold true Christian values or follow the teaching of Christ, who preached love and acceptance for all your neighbors. We sure hope you enjoy the heat!”


----------



## GURPS

*Boulder police: Woman assaults 12-year-old boy for carrying Trump campaign sign, tries to steal it*


According to BPD, the incident occurred shortly before 2 p.m. Monday at Folsom Street and Glenwood Drive.

The boy was riding his bicycle and carrying a yard sign in support of President Donald Trump’s reelection campaign.

A woman riding a gray-blue moped drove past the boy and saw the sign. Police said the woman made a U-turn, approached the boy and “began assaulting him because of his political banner.”

According to a police report, the woman struck the boy four to five times with a closed fist.

The woman reportedly tried to take the yard sign but was unsuccessful. The report states the boy was using the sign to defend himself.

“I was just shocked about why she did that,” the boy said. “She probably didn’t know that I was a 12-year-old. But either way, whatever age I am, they shouldn’t be doing that.”


----------



## Kyle

With a little luck her leftist ass will go from "Folsom Street, to Folsom Prison!"


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> This is why I laugh straight in the face of anyone who dares suggest that Trump "incites violence".  These people are so strung out that they default to physical attacks and intimidation.




*77-year-old veteran wearing 'MAGA' hat beaten in California: 'We just don't like people like you'*

A 77-year-old military veteran in California is recovering from his wounds after he said he was beaten by two people because of his “Make America Great Again” hat.

Red Bluff police have charged Daniel Gomez-Martinez, 26, with battery and elder abuse after a man said he was attacked for his political views outside the post office in Red Bluff on Friday.

The man, who asked not to be identified during an interview with KRCR-TV, said he was wearing a “Make America Great Again” hat in support of President Trump and a Thin Blue Line mask in support of law enforcement when he was attacked by a man and a woman.


----------



## Hijinx

It's getting crazier by the day.Instigated by the media and the Democrat politicians.


----------



## BernieP

GURPS said:


> Former* Pioneer City County Museum Director: ‘I hope every single one . . . that votes republican, dies today’*


That's what the headline should read.


----------



## GURPS

*WHOA: You know this tweet from blue-check harpy Kate Morgan to pregnant white women was REALLY bad if Twitter suspended her for it*




If you’ve never heard of Kate Morgan don’t feel bad, this editor hadn’t either until she started writing for Twitchy and saw horrid tweets from this horrid woman. And of course, Twitter in all of their infinite wisdom, verified Kate which means they were AOK with her tweets.

Until this one, apparently.

Kate has been suspended (we were as shocked as you are) and while we can’t say for sure this is the tweet that did it, we’d like to think so. Luckily, Jessica O’Donnell, who happens to be a white woman pregnant with a white baby boy, snagged a screenshot and dropped her:


----------



## my-thyme

"These self hating white people are just pathetic."

Or something, I dont know that pathetic is the best word.


----------



## vraiblonde

my-thyme said:


> Or something, I dont know that pathetic is the best word.



Yeah, I'm thinking that's not the word I'd use.  Maybe psychotic....


----------



## GURPS

'Sick, just sick': In Laura Loomer's battle with COVID19, Reza Aslan is rooting for COVID19
					

"Does it take effort to be this much of a terrible person? Or does it just come naturally"?




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS

*These Arkham Asylum Escapees Want Racial Segregation #asucollege*


----------



## GURPS

*No Racism? No Problem! College Racial Hoaxes Are Back*


Cue up the outrage. Emory University released a statement after the “attack” on their Autism Center:



> These acts of racism and antisemitism are painful for all of us at the EAC and in the Emory community. They will not be tolerated and every effort will be made to bring the perpetrators to justice. Our priority remains the wellbeing and safety of our faculty, staff, learners, patients and their families, and upholding our values and Emory’s commitment to diversity, equity and inclusion.




*Arrest*

Not surprisingly, the “bigot” isn’t a white goober in a MAGA hat. The culprit is a part-time, temporary Emory employee, who happens to be a middle-aged black man named Roy Lee Gordon, Jr. He was arrested last week and was somehow only charged with burglary in the second degree. I guess painting a swastika is no longer considered a hate crime.

Emory released the name of the offender but no information on Gordon’s race. So much for diversity, equity and inclusion. If their “priority remains the wellbeing and safety of our faculty, staff, learners, patients and their families,” why not tell the students and faculty there isn’t a racist prowling the campus after all?


----------



## GURPS

*Niskanen Center president who just resigned over domestic violence charges also said he’d ‘beat [Mark and Patricia McCloskey’s] brains in’*


----------



## GURPS

*NYT analysis: Trump supporters dying off by refusing to take the vaccine in a country where elections are decided by razor-thin margins*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*I just reported my former best friend to the FBI*


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> *I just reported my former best friend to the FBI*




Sounds made up.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *I just reported my former best friend to the FBI*




Who knows if it is made up, but she is certainly better off without this "friend."
besides that wasn't threat just a person who knows that when Americans get enough of having their freedoms they historically fight. I doubt it will be in the Capitol. it will be more like a Civil war in every state in the country except New York and California, where the people enjoy losing their freedom.


----------



## GURPS

*A Black Georgia Neighborhood Was Terrorized By Notes From The Ku Klux Klan. It Turns Out A Black Woman Sent Them.*


Last December, residents of a predominantly black neighborhood in Douglasville, Georgia, began receiving racially charged notes from a person claiming to be a white man and member of the Ku Klux Klan.

In the notes, the sender was described as a six-foot-tall white man with a long, red beard who lived outside the neighborhood. The notes included threats to burn down the homes and kill the black residents, according to the Douglasville Police Department.

Detectives investigated the notes and determined that Terresha Lucas, a 30-year-old black woman, was behind them. Lucas has since been charged with “eight counts of making terroristic threats,” the DPD wrote on Facebook.


----------



## Kyle

This is what happens in a society where there is more demand for racism than can be had. 

They make it up to fill the void.


----------



## GURPS

*Colorado shooting suspects are gender-confused girl and boy who hated Christians, Trump*



HIGHLANDS RANCH, Colorado, May 9, 2019 (LifeSiteNews) – One of the teenagers accused of perpetrating Tuesday’s shooting at a public charter school outside Denver is a gender-confused girl while the other has a history of anti-Trump and anti-Christian social media postings, according to news reports that continue to surface about the developing story.

[clip]

The suspects have been identified as 16-year-old Maya McKinney and 18-year-old Devon Erickson, two STEM students who were reportedly friends. McKinney was “in the midst of transitioning from female to male,” Denver7 reports, and her attorney requested in court Wednesday that she be referred to with male pronouns and the first name “Alec.” _Heavy_ identifies a tweet in which McKinney alleges that her mother “hates the new alec” [sic].

_Heavy_ also reports that Erickson is a registered Democrat who wrote on Facebook that he “hates” Christians for their stance on homosexuality, and shared content critical of President Donald Trump and supportive of former President Barack Obama.

“You know what I hate?” Erickson asked in one post. “All these Christians who hate gays, yet in the bible, it says in Deuteronomy 17:12-13, if someone doesn’t do what their priest tells them to do, they are supposed to die. It has plenty of crazy stuff like that. But all they get out of it is ‘ewwwwww gays.’”














						Colorado shooting suspects are gender-confused girl and boy who hated Christians, Trump - LifeSite
					

The mainstream press has been slower to spread details about the story than they are for most mass shootings.




					www.lifesitenews.com


----------



## GURPS

*‘This is what they do!’*



Pro-Trump congressional candidate J.R. Majewski tweeted out the footage of the encounter. “A good friend of mine, one of the nicest guys you’ll meet, was almost driven off the road, and then threatened by a @PapaJohns driver near Cleveland Ohio. Because he has a Trump Flag on his truck,” the U.S. Air Force veteran claimed on Twitter.

The video* (*warning for profanity) *shows the man wearing a red Papa John’s “Pizza Super Power” shirt approaching Majewski’s friend despite the latter’s “don’t get close” admonition and his insistence that this is a free country and that he can put whatever he wants on his truck.

The purported pizza man can be seen flipping the bird several times and telling his adversary to commit an intimate act on himself and making an obscure reference that “$2.8 billion went to high society.”

The man in red (who may have been seeing red) also posed a challenge to the pro-Trumper: “If you get your b—h ass out of the truck, and agree to mutual contact, I will beat the f— out of you.”

“This is the problem with you f—–g liberals,” Majewski’s friend asserted. “That’s all you guys do…You don’t even know what the f— you’re talking about.”


----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


> *‘This is what they do!’*
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump congressional candidate J.R. Majewski tweeted out the footage of the encounter. “A good friend of mine, one of the nicest guys you’ll meet, was almost driven off the road, and then threatened by a @PapaJohns driver near Cleveland Ohio. Because he has a Trump Flag on his truck,” the U.S. Air Force veteran claimed on Twitter.
> 
> The video* (*warning for profanity) *shows the man wearing a red Papa John’s “Pizza Super Power” shirt approaching Majewski’s friend despite the latter’s “don’t get close” admonition and his insistence that this is a free country and that he can put whatever he wants on his truck.
> 
> The purported pizza man can be seen flipping the bird several times and telling his adversary to commit an intimate act on himself and making an obscure reference that “$2.8 billion went to high society.”
> 
> The man in red (who may have been seeing red) also posed a challenge to the pro-Trumper: “If you get your b—h ass out of the truck, and agree to mutual contact, I will beat the f— out of you.”
> 
> “This is the problem with you f—–g liberals,” Majewski’s friend asserted. “That’s all you guys do…You don’t even know what the f— you’re talking about.”


A 40+ year old guy, with thousands of jobs open, has to settle for being a pizza delivery guy? With his personality it can't be for the tips. I'm guessing he has some major issues.


----------



## GURPS

*New York Times Writer Worried About Lack Of Pandemic Drama In TV Shows*



Poniewozik (yes, that’s a real name) was a guest Monday on MSNBC to discuss the great level of discomfort he feels watching fictional television shows that — get this — don’t accurately portray his own obsession with COVID-19.

There was, he said, an “unsettling phenomenon where shows are sort of taking the standpoint of, ‘okay, in the world of our show, the pandemic did happen, and it existed and it was a real thing and it was a big deal, but now it’s over. It somehow got fixed, yada, yada, yada and the rest of you are sort of out on your own.” He said the dearth of virus-related references in TV dramas “often ends up being kind of a more unsettling thing than never acknowledging the pandemic in the first place.”

Show writers and producers who, like many of us, felt it was time to move on from the pandemic, apparently left Poniewozik feeling left behind. “There is this sort of, you know, cognitive dissonance that you get now,” he said, “where you see an example of a show like ‘Grey’s Anatomy’ do a season that, you know, on a medical show, is set within the pandemic … and then it comes back and it’s sort of, well, we’ve kind of done this long enough, we are now in a post-pandemic reality, good luck to the rest of you.”


----------



## GURPS

*‘Ideal Conditions For Reciprocity’*




On Saturday, a Brooklyn high school math teacher triggered fury when he posted an Instagram story with an overhead shot of the thousands of NYPD’s finest outside of St. Patrick’s Cathedral on Friday for the funeral of Det. Jason Rivera, 22, then captioned it, “5/30/20: NYPD SUV drives into a crowd of protestors. Ideal conditions for reciprocity.”

Christopher Flanigan, who teaches math at Coney Island Prep, was apparently referencing an incident in May 2020 when an NYPD vehicle moved through a crowd of protesters following the death of George Floyd. No injuries were reported from that incident; even leftist New York Mayor Bill de Blasio blamed the protesters for not clearing out of the way of the police.


----------



## GURPS

*NYC actress fired after rant over Jason Rivera funeral: Streets closed 'for one f------ cop'*


A New York City-based actress was fired this weekend after backlash over her viral TikTok complaint that the city didn’t need to be shut down for "one f------ cop" whose funeral was held Friday at St. Patrick’s Cathedral, according to a report. 

New York City police Officer Jason Rivera was killed Jan. 21 by a suspect while responding to a domestic dispute in Harlem. A second police officer died days later.

On Friday, thousands lined Manhattan’s streets to mourn the 22-year-old Rivera, but actress Jacqueline Guzman likely wasn’t one of them, the New York Post reported.


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> *‘Ideal Conditions For Reciprocity’*




*NYC math teacher loses job over cops ‘reciprocity’ Instagram post*


“We do not condone or promote violence of any sort. As of this afternoon, Mr. Flanigan is no longer employed at Coney Island Prep,” Coney Island Prep CEO Leslie-Bernard Joseph said in a statement.

“The teachers and staff of Coney Island Prep are public servants; and like all public servants we hold ourselves to a much higher standard,” Joseph said. “We work hard to serve the young people in our community, and we know our police officers do as well, taking innumerable risks, to keep our city safe.”

Flanigan told The Post on Sunday that he’d received death threats over his since-deleted Instagram story showing an overhead shot of officers flooding Fifth Avenue for Rivera’s funeral, with the caption, “5/30/20: NYPD SUV drives into a crowd of protestors. Ideal conditions for reciprocity.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Police 'may lay charges' following deliberate crash in Canberra​

The protester walks around to the other side of the car, still attempting to get the Canberra woman’s licence details.

The local leans against her steering wheel and asks, “What are you looking for?”​


> “_Don’t you worry-_”​



At which point something seems to knock the protester and her camera, although it is not clear if she was pushed by someone.​


> “_Did you see that?_” says the local.
> “_Maniac._”
> _“Yeeeeeeah! So get the f**k out of Canberra! There are a lot of us.”_ The Canberra woman grins, and then starts to drive off without providing her details following an accident.​



The Canberra woman speeds off, misjudges, and drives straight into the side of the protester’s car, almost tipping her own vehicle over with the force of the collision. Her car ends up suspended on two wheels, leaning against the car she has just struck.​


> “_YOU F**KING IDIOT!_” shouts the freedom protester, horrified by watching her car crashed into.​


----------



## GURPS

OnlyFans model inundated with death threats after parking car on anti-vaxxer’s vehicle​
A woman who mounted an anti-vaxxer’s car with her 4WD after a heated argument about protests is using her newfound fame to spruik her OnlyFans account.


After writing the post she was inundated with abuse on her Facebook and Instagram pages.

“I hope Chantal does kill herself,” one woman wrote.

“You’re a scumbag mate,” another said.

In addition to the death threats, others linked Chantal’s mother’s social media and urged other people to “let her know what a fine daughter she raised”.

The 26-year-old responded to the abuse in a since-deleted Instagram post.

“If you’d like to insult, degrade, belittle, condemn or attack me, please do so on an appropriate platform,” she said.


----------



## GURPS

Woke North Carolina medical student who is trans rights activist brags about deliberately injuring patient who mocked her she/her pronoun badge by missing his vein so he had to get jabbed twice​









A North Carolina medical student and trans rights activist seemingly bragged on Twitter about intentionally injuring a patient who mocked her for wearing a pronoun pin saying she/her.

Kychelle Del Rosario, a fourth-year student at Wake Forest University's School of Medicine, claimed to have purposefully missed the patient's vein during a blood draw so she would have to jab him twice in a since-deleted tweet.

'I had a patient I was doing a blood draw on see my pronoun pin and loudly laugh to the staff 'She/Her? Well of course it is! What other pronouns even are there? It?' I missed his vein so he had to get stuck twice.' Del Rosario tweeted Tuesday. 

The medical school acknowledged online that it was aware of the incident, saying: 'This student's tweet does not reflect how Wake Forest University School of Medicine treats patients and provides patient care. We are taking measures to address this with the student.'

Since the tweet, Del Rosario has scrubbed her social media accounts.  

It is unclear if any disciplinary action has been taken against Del Rosario, as the university did not immediately respond to DailyMail.com's request for comment.


----------



## GURPS

Medical Student Purposely 'Misses' Vein With Needle When Patient Laughs at Her Pronoun Button​





As a medical professional, one would expect Del Rosario to understand that trans people have a condition called “gender dysphoria.” More importantly, suicide attempts are anywhere from 32%-50% higher for the trans community. Maybe pronouns aren’t their biggest problem.

The Nurse Ratchet wannabe wrote this for the Albert Schweitzer Fellowship website:



> This role prepares me to become a trustworthy doctor and advocate for the transgender community—a population which the medical field has harmed greatly in the past. It also allows me to train other healthcare professionals who aim to improve their practice to be more welcoming and gender-affirming.



The Wake Forest School of Medicine took the usual path of least resistance regarding their recalcitrant Dr. Jekyll and tweeted the following,



> The actions described in this student’s social media post do not in any way reflect the quality of care and compassion that Wake Forest University School of Medicine strives to provide to our patients each and every day. We stand behind our values that include trust, excellence and a space where all belong, and we actively reinforce those values with learners and providers.


----------



## Tech

Blew a vein? Can always become a corpsman.
Just because she said it on social media doesn't mean it happened. White House posts things all the time.


----------



## Hijinx

A person has to be pretty smart to be studying to be a Doctor.
How can someone alleged to be smart make such a stupid statement.?


----------



## Kyle

Hijinx said:


> A person has to be pretty smart to be studying to be a Doctor.
> How can someone alleged to be smart make such a stupid statement.?


That's not an uncommon thing. 

Even smart people get lost in the doctrine of their religion. 

For the left, that's fascist enforcement of identity politics.


----------



## CPUSA

Hijinx said:


> A person has to be pretty smart to be studying to be a Doctor.
> How can someone alleged to be smart make such a stupid statement.?


You ever listen to Anthony Fauci speak?
Hopefully this answers your question


----------



## Hijinx

CPUSA said:


> You ever listen to Anthony Fauci speak?
> Hopefully this answers your question


Nothing stupid about Faucci. Covid is making him millions.

Here is my conspiracy theory.
1. Trump was hurting the Chinese  He was bringing jobs back to America. He was charging them Tarriff's
The Chinese are wanting to take back Taiwan ,and Trump would not put up with that. The Chinese wanted to get rid of Trump.
2.Fauccie was told that his experiments with Virus and changing animal virus into Human virus was too dangerous, so he sent his information on it to the Wuhan Laboratory, Then he sent them money to pay for their experiments.
3. The Democrats wanted to get rid of Trump ---bad. Trumps economy was so good that there was no way he wasn't going to get re-elected. The had to come up with another plan.

Now let's see what happened.
1. The flu got away from the lab and spread around the world.
2. It killed people and it killed economies.
3. The Democrats benefited from the flu and the ruined economy and the cheating in the election.
4. Biden and Hunter have Chinese Connections.

Question: was it all planned?


----------



## UglyBear

Hijinx said:


> Nothing stupid about Faucci. Covid is making him millions.
> 
> Here is my conspiracy theory.
> 1. Trump was hurting the Chinese  He was bringing jobs back to America. He was charging them Tarriff's
> The Chinese are wanting to take back Taiwan ,and Trump would not put up with that. The Chinese wanted to get rid of Trump.
> 2.Fauccie was told that his experiments with Virus and changing animal virus into Human virus was too dangerous, so he sent his information on it to the Wuhan Laboratory, Then he sent them money to pay for their experiments.
> 3. The Democrats wanted to get rid of Trump ---bad. Trumps economy was so good that there was no way he wasn't going to get re-elected. The had to come up with another plan.
> 
> Now let's see what happened.
> 1. The flu got away from the lab and spread around the world.
> 2. It killed people and it killed economies.
> 3. The Democrats benefited from the flu and the ruined economy and the cheating in the election.
> 4. Biden and Hunter have Chinese Connections.
> 
> Question: was it all planned?


That’s exactly what I was thinking. 
What was the quote, “just because you are a paranoid conspiracy theorist, doesn’t mean you are wrong” or something. 
And the recent events and revelations are showing this to be true.


----------



## GURPS

Blue-check climate scientist triggered by Fox News playing on a TV in a NYC Marriott gym​


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

They keep repeating the "Pro Russian" bullshit for their base.

Nobody that actually watches Fox will hear anything "Pro Russian" on their broadcasts.

It only exists in the feeble minds of the moronic left.


----------



## GURPS

Leftist Iowa Congresswoman Mocks Christians for Having ‘Weaponized Religion,’ Dons Hijab to Visit Mosque​


The Left’s overall objective is to do nothing less than shame Americans into acquiescing in the discarding of their own culture and heritage, and its replacement with one that is quite different. Christianity, with its emphasis on the dignity of every human being, must go. Islam, which readily lends itself to authoritarianism as the perfect Islamic society, based on Islamic law (Sharia), is authoritarian in itself, is much more readily compatible with the Left’s increasingly open distaste for the freedom of speech and the free society that free speech makes possible.

*And then there’s the hijab, which Axne happily donned while she was in the mosque. A simple gesture of respect and courtesy? Sure. But there are women around the world, and inside the United States as well, who have been threatened, brutalized, and even killed for not wearing the hijab, which is based on the idea that it is the woman’s responsibility to ensure that men are not tempted, and the woman’s fault if men are tempted anyway.

The hijab, as many Muslim and ex-Muslim women have attested, is a symbol of misogyny and the oppression of women. Cindy Axne was bowing to the Left’s idol of multiculturalism when she put it on, but her doing so manifested an ignorance of or indifference to the plight of Muslim women — or both.*

Cindy Axne is a minor member of Congress, known more for allegations of corruption than anything else. And she likely won’t be a member of Congress at all after January 2023. But she is also a typical Leftist, sneering at Christians, accepting uncritically all things Islamic, and readily furthering the COVID hysteria and the rest of her masters’ authoritarian agenda. She may be leaving Washington soon, but there are many, many others like her.


----------



## Hijinx

Axne Campaigns with Muslim Imam Previously Accused of Sexual Abuse
					

Cindy Axne campaigned with a Muslim Imam who was previously accused of sexual abuse after inappropriately touching an 18-year-old woman.




					www.breitbart.com
				




Maybe she got the oil treatment while she was there.


----------



## GURPS

The is NO inappropriate Touching In Islam ...... women have no rights


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> The is NO inappropriate Touching In Islam ...... women and children have no rights


FIFY


----------



## GURPS

And we thought TRUMP broke her ... YIKES! Cheri Jacobus' timeline a PLETHORA of paranoia and batsh*t after Musk buys Twitter
					

Cheri being Cheri. Yup.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

WTAF did we just read?! Insane-o thread provides a GLIMPSE into the true batsh*ttery of the pro-abort’s mind​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


>



I thought I’m pretty versed in getting through BS, but here my eyes glazed over after the second line.  
Can anyone understand what this (lady?) person is blabbering about? Does she herself understand? 
What scares me is out there, somewhere, is someone to whom this actually makes sense.


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> The is NO inappropriate Touching In Islam ...... women have no rights






stgislander said:


> FIFY :
> 
> 
> GURPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The is NO inappropriate Touching In Islam ...... women and children have no rights
Click to expand...




GURPS said:


> The is NO inappropriate Touching In Islam ...... women and children and goats have no rights



FIFY


----------



## glhs837

"Male-coded"? What does that mean?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

'Bomb That Building' Where NRA Convention Held​




It's important to mention that Klein walked back his remarks immediately, though he then went on to once more call for violence, even laughing and joking about it. 




The clip in question still ends on a concerning note, before once more heading into "technical difficulties," as Ethan continues to laugh and joke about calls to violence. After hearing a suggestion of "let's kill them with kindness," he goes on to say "let's kill everyone in that f*cking building," as his wife nervously laughs and begs to end the show, with her husband once more calling for "let's bomb that f*cking..." before being cut off. This time, his expletive is bleeped out. 




Sounds like an incitement to violence and a terroristic threats


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Sen. Ted Cruz Taunted by Woke Anti-Gun Activist at Restaurant​
Before security had to pull Hernandez away from the senator, he can be heard saying "We can make it harder for people to get guns in this country. You know that. You know that, but you stand here. You stand at the NRA convention... It is harder, it is harder when there are more guns to stop gun violence."


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> Sounds like an incitement to violence and a terroristic threats


----------



## GURPS

Blue-check in face shield and two masks thinks you're the crazy one
					

Two masks AND a face shield? Alrighty then.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Woke Nurse Resigns After Tweeting About Not Wanting to Prescribe Meds to White Males​
A nurse who tweeted about her desire to deny medications for conservative, white males in response to the overturning of _Roe v. Wade _has since resigned from her position following online criticisms.

"I prescribe meds.. I can also choose not to prescribe them. So... from now on.. if you are a white male who votes conservative, your penis needs to ask God for the power to rise. No more Viagra," user @shawnalynn_75 tweeted on Friday.

The user, who has since deleted their account, worked at the Sarah Bush Lincoln Health Center, which is located in Coles County, Illinois. Following public outcry, the health center released a statement condemning the post and said they would look into the matter.


----------



## Hijinx

There are a lot of sick people in America.
Sick and stupid is a tough way to go through life.
But she will be back at work somewhere before long.
Still sick and stupid.


----------



## GURPS

Suspect arrested for vandalizing Bellevue church in possible hate crime​


Zender said the worst part of Tuesday morning's incident was when the suspect allegedly attacked one of the church's employees.

"The individual lunged toward him, tried to hit him with a rock, and he was able to dodge that rock and then he lunged toward him and spray painted him on the right side of his face, in his ear and on his shirt," said Zender.

The employee wasn't injured, and police said they arrested the suspect a few blocks away just moments after the employee called 911. Zender understands tensions are high within our country, especially after the Supreme Court's recent decision regarding abortion rights, but hopes people will use this time to come together and to avoid division that can lead to violence.

"We just need to be as compassionate and understanding as we can toward people who feel anger about these things and also make sure that people and property are protected," said Zender.

According to the Bellevue Police Department, there have already been six hate crimes in Bellevue this year. A spokesperson with the department said there were 11 all of last year.


----------



## GURPS

Climate activists slash dozens of SUV tires in NYC, say 'major cities' across US to be hit next​




On Tuesday, the Tyre extinguishers celebrated "disarming" 40 SUVs in New York City's Upper East Side neighborhood. Participants of the action left flyers on each of the vehicles asking its owner not to "take it personally."

"We did this because driving around urban areas in your massive vehicle has huge consequences for others," the pamphlet said. 

"The world is facing a climate emergency," it added. "We're taking actions into our own hands because our governments and politicians will not."

The group noted that it would slash tires of electric and hybrid vehicles as well since they also have a carbon footprint.

"On June 28, 2022 at 12:20am in front of 146 East 65 Street there is a report on file in the 19th Precinct for criminal tampering," a New York Police Department spokesperson told Fox News Digital in an email. "A 49-year-old male victim states upon returning to his vehicles he discovered one tire to each of his vehicles had been deflated." 



Don't these idiots realize all vehicles have a carbon foot print


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Protesters Unhinged at Turning Point USA Summit; Ted Cruz Has Best Response to Woke Insanity​

Perhaps there was nothing that exemplified that more than the small group of protesters who parked themselves outside the event, screaming at the attendees. Now, what’s funny is they think they’re succeeding in shutting down the event or blocking one of the speakers, Drew Hernandez; yet, they’re trying to call the conservative summit “fascist.” It’s these folks, who want to shut down speech other than their own, who are fascists. One of them who let loose just was completely unhinged, shouting “Stand up, fight back” at Hernandez.





But that’s the left all wrapped up in that one person: brooking nothing which challenges their world view; everything else must be screamed at. They can’t tolerate it, because everything offends them.

Hernandez dubs the first woman a “real-life NPC.” NPC comes from the gaming world, meaning a non-player character or in this case, someone who is unable to think objectively, and who speaks in a cult-like manner.

More scary eyes:


----------



## GURPS

WHAT COMES OF TAKING JOE BIDEN SERIOUSLY​
I don’t believe we have covered the story of Cayler Ellingson, the 18-year-old North Dakota boy who was murdered by 41-year-old Shannon Brandt. Why did the murder happen? Brandt says he ran Ellingson down with his car following a “political argument” because he thought Ellingson was part of a “Republican extremist group.”

Where might he have gotten that idea? From the President of the United States. So far no details of whatever conversation Ellingson might have had with the much-older Brandt are known, but apparently it didn’t take much for Brandt to conclude that he was dealing with a “Republican extremist.” Not surprisingly, local authorities say there is no evidence of Ellingson being any sort of extremist. He was attending a street dance prior to his fatal encounter with Brandt.

The story has engendered several types of fallout. PJ Media notes that the Associated Press covered the story of the murder, but left out the key detail:



> “A driver charged with fatally striking a teenager in North Dakota allegedly told investigators he purposely hit the teen with his SUV after they had a political argument, according to court documents.”
> Can you find the missing piece of data? I’ll let you read it again if you must, but pay attention to the words “political argument.” And of course, we know that Brandt told police he ran Cayler down because he was a “Republican extremist.”
> But the Associated Press, which, it should be noted, feeds newsrooms across the nation, decided to omit the fact that Cayler was murdered by Brandt for allegedly being a Republican.



The AP wouldn’t want to interrupt its daily non-stop bashing of Republicans with what, to some, might seem like a counter-narrative.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


> 'Bomb That Building' Where NRA Convention Held​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's important to mention that Klein walked back his remarks immediately, though he then went on to once more call for violence, even laughing and joking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clip in question still ends on a concerning note, before once more heading into "technical difficulties," as Ethan continues to laugh and joke about calls to violence. After hearing a suggestion of "let's kill them with kindness," he goes on to say "let's kill everyone in that f*cking building," as his wife nervously laughs and begs to end the show, with her husband once more calling for "let's bomb that f*cking..." before being cut off. This time, his expletive is bleeped out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an incitement to violence and a terroristic threats



Isn't that what Timothy McViegh did (without the podcast)?


----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


>











						Are All Women Essentially Prostitutes?
					

A perspective from someone who knows what she’s talking about




					www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Radical Animal Rights Protester Files Police Report After Being Tackled on Field by Rams’ Bobby Wagner​
Radical animal rights protester Alex Taylor has filed a police report claiming assault after L.A. Rams player Bobby Wagner tackled him during the protester’s run across the field on Monday evening.

Taylor and his partner Allison Fluty, both representing the radical animal rights group Direct Action Everywhere, appeared at Monday’s Rams-49ers game to protest by jumping out on the field with pink smoke bombs. Fluty was quickly stopped by security while Taylor made it to the field.

But as he ran across the field evading security, Rams linebacker Bobby Wagner stepped in and flattened the protester with a sharp body block sending Taylor sprawling down to the ground. Wagner jumped in as linebacker Takkarist McKinley also rose to stop the protester, according to the _New York Post_.


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> Radical Animal Rights Protester Files Police Report After Being Tackled on Field by Rams’ Bobby Wagner​
> Radical animal rights protester Alex Taylor has filed a police report claiming assault after L.A. Rams player Bobby Wagner tackled him during the protester’s run across the field on Monday evening.
> 
> Taylor and his partner Allison Fluty, both representing the radical animal rights group Direct Action Everywhere, appeared at Monday’s Rams-49ers game to protest by jumping out on the field with pink smoke bombs. Fluty was quickly stopped by security while Taylor made it to the field.
> 
> But as he ran across the field evading security, Rams linebacker Bobby Wagner stepped in and flattened the protester with a sharp body block sending Taylor sprawling down to the ground. Wagner jumped in as linebacker Takkarist McKinley also rose to stop the protester, according to the _New York Post_.



Just watched it, that player literally hit him with far less force than most cops would have.


----------



## GURPS

Triggered Seattle UW students throw hissy fit after ‘free speech’ flyers posted​

‘Fascist’ vandalism​Some posters are being tagged with messages by students who don’t understand the words they’re using.

“Shut up fascists,” read one of the messages written by a third-year gender studies major whose only shot at being successful in life is if they trip in a puddle at a Safeway, then sue for negligence.

These kids can’t define “fascist,” so they don’t realize they’re the only ones acting like them.

Most of the flyers aren’t being tagged; most of the liberal students can’t spell “fascist,” so they’re tearing the flyers down instead.

On its Instagram page, Huskies for Liberty has been posting images of the damage. But it’s not stopping them from promoting the cause. In fact, it reminds them why it’s so important to fight for free speech.


----------



## GURPS




----------

